# [Sammelthread] Anno 2070



## Glühbirne (13. April 2011)

Herzlich Willkommen im*
Sammelthread: Anno 2070
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​* 
Ankündigung:* ​ 


> *Düsseldorf, 4. April 2011 –* Ubisoft kündigte heute *ANNO 2070*, den neuesten Teil der preisgekrönten Aufbaustrategiereihe an. Mit dem Release des Spiels im Winter 2011 wird *ANNO 2070* Spieler in eine Welt eintauchen lassen, die von Problemen von Heute und der Technologie von Morgen inspiriert ist, und *ANNO* somit in eine neue Ära katapultieren wird.
> 
> In Zusammenarbeit mit dem Ubisoft-Studio Blue Byte, wird das neue *ANNO* von Related Designs entwickelt, dem Team, das sich auch für *ANNO 1701* und ANNO 1404 verantwortlich zeichnete. *ANNO 2070*  spielt in der nahen Zukunft, als der Klimawandel die Menschen dazu  zwingt sich dem erhöhten Wasserspiegel anzupassen, der weite Strecken  eines einst fruchtbaren Landes unbewohnbar gemacht hat. Die Spieler  werden neue Technologien meistern müssen, während sie mit zahlreichen  ökologischen Herausforderungen konfrontiert werden, um ihr Reich  aufzubauen. *ANNO 2070* ermöglicht Spielern zu Architekten der Zukunft zu werden und die Welt von Morgen zu kreieren.
> 
> "*ANNO 2070 *ist  ein sehr ehrgeiziger Titel, der den Fans der Serie bekannt und neuartig  zugleich erscheinen wird", sagt Ralf Wirsing, Managing Director GSA.  "Dank des modernen Settings war das Team nicht an historische Vorlagen  gebunden, sondern konnte sich Größeres als je zuvor erträumen. Die neue  Herangehensweise bringt dieser großartigen Marke frischen Wind, den  sowohl Serieneinsteiger als auch Langzeitfans lieben werden."


*
Key-Features:*


*Dynamische Welt:* Die Welt von *ANNO 2070* wird sich  abhängig vom Spielstil und den Entscheidungen der Spieler  weiterentwickeln. Die Entscheidungen der Spieler haben Einfluss auf die  Umwelt, den architektonischen Look ihrer Welt und die Bedürfnisse ihrer  Bevölkerung.


*Fraktionen:* Spieler wählen zu Beginn zwischen zwei  Fraktionen. Ihr könnte euch hier zwischen einer industriellen,  effizienten Spielrichtung (Tycoons-Fraktion) oder einer nachhaltigen,  umweltbewussten Spielrichtung entscheiden (Eco-Fraktion). Zudem wird es wohl auch möglich sein, Gebäude beider Fraktionen zuerrichten. Eine besondere Herausforderung wird es sein, eine funktionierende Industrieinsel nach und nach wieder in ein Natur-Utopia umzugestalten.


*Neue Technik:* Knapp 50% des alten Engine-Codes wurde neu programmiert. Der Renderer wird DX11 unterstützen, allerdings wird es keine Tesselation geben, da diese bei einem Spiel wie Anno nicht sinnvoll sei. Es wird eine Mehrkernunterstützung für eine beliebige Zahl an CPU-Kernen, jedoch wird die Leistung nicht linear mit der Anzahl der Kerne steigen. Außerdem wurde die Physik stark verbessert, das Wasser wird zum Beispiel nicht mehr per Shader berechnet, es ist nun vollkommen geometrisch. So sollen Wellen, wie zum Beispiel die Bugwellen realistischer werden. Für die Physikberechnung wird ausschließlich die CPU verantwortlich sein.


*Unterwasserwelt:* Zum ersten Mal in der Geschichte der Anno-Reihe wird es möglich sein, auch Unterwasser zu interagieren. Der Zugang zur Unterwasserwelt wird von den Techs ermöglicht und ist denkbar einfach: Auf hoher See zoomt man einfach so lange, bis die Kamera mit einem Platscher im Meer zu versinken scheint und schon ist man Unterwasser. Dort gibt es Plateaus auf denen man, ähnlich wie auf Inseln, Gebäude errichten kann. Allerdings beschränkt sich die Auswahl der Gebäude nur auf Nutzgebäude, wie z.B. Minen zur Erschließung seltener Rohstoffe. Die Errichtung von Wohnhäusern ist nicht möglich.


*Video:* Hier könnt Ihr so ziemlich alles, von dem hier die Rede ist, ein mal in Action sehen!
​ *Spielmodi: *


*Einzelspieler-Kampagne *mit durchgehender Story
*Endlosmodus *mit vielen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten
*Multiplayer  *
*Systemanforderungen:*

*Minimale Systemanforderungen*



*Betriebssystem*: Windows 7, Vista, XP
*Prozessor*: Intel Pentium DualCore 2 GHz oder vergleichbar
*Arbeitsspeicher*: 2 GB
*Grafikkarte*: Pixel-Shader 3.0 mit min. 512 MB RAM (z.B. Nvidia GeForce 7, ATI Radeon X1000)
*DirectX*: 9.0c
*DVD-Laufwerk*: Nur für die Installation
*Soundkarte*: DirectX 9.0c kompatibel
*Festplattenspeicher*: 5 GB
 
*Beispielkonfigurationen:*


> *Mindestanforderung für 1920x1080, maximale Details
> *
> Grafikkarte: * Geforce GTX 570 *oder * Radeon HD 6970 *
> Prozessor: Core 2 Duo E7400 oder Phenom II X2 550
> ...


---> Technik-Test der GameStar​ 


​*Release-Termin:*
 

17. November 2011
*Besonderheiten:*


Spiel nur mit dem "Ubi-Launcher" möglich (wird mitinstalliert)
Keine dauerhafte Internetverbindung benötigt, aber einmalige Aktivierung
UPlay-Account nötig


*Sonstige Neuerungen/Verbesserungen:*


Umweltkatastrophen können durch eigene Gebäude ausgelöst werden (Ölplattform, Kernfusionsreaktor)
Kleinere Verbesserungen bei der Erstellung von Handelsruten, man wird nur die Insel anklicken können statt einzelner Häfen, das Spiel berechnet automatisch die effizienteste Route
Ein Schwarzmarkt wird wieder vorhanden sein, um schwer zu beschaffende Güter zu kaufen
Das Item-System von Anno 1404 wird wieder übernommen, d. h. man wird wieder seine Schiffe verbessern können, z. B. durch neue Turbinen oder ein GPS-Navigationssystem



> Die Arche ist eine mobile Insel, die zu Beginn eines Szenarios aus dem  Wasser auftaucht und als Startpunkt für den Spieler dient. An Bord der  Arche erkundet ihr die Welt und sendet ein Kolonieschiff aus, sobald ihr  euch für ein zu besiedelndes Eiland entschieden habt. Am Ende der  Mission ladet ihr eine begrenzte Anzahl von Rohstoffen und Gegenständen  auf die Arche und transportiert diese in die nächste Inselwelt. Mit  wachsender Erfahrung steigen die Lagerkapazitäten der beweglichen Basis.



Die Arche lässt sich verbessern und mit Rohstoffen ausstatten, die mit in das nächste Endlosspiel oder Multiplayerpartie übernommen werden. So wird auch die Erfahrung und Stärke eines Spielers, zum Beispiel im Multiplayer, schnell deutlich
Zwischen den Tycoons und Ecos herrschen keine Konflikte, sie sind eher als Gruppen einer Nation zu verstehen, die unterschiedlich gesellschaftliche Ansichten haben
Der Militärteil wird weiterhin vorhanden sein, allerdings wird er drastisch ausgebaut
Die Kämpfe werden ausschließlich über Schiffe und Lufteinheiten ausgetragen, es wird keine Fußsoldaten mehr geben
Das Geschehen wird von einem Soundtrack mit ca. 70 Musikstücken unterstützt. Überwiegend tiefe Posaunen bei den Tycoons, glockenhelle Frauenchöre bei den Ecos
Energie ist eine neue, zentrale Ressource. Ihre Gewinnung ist Dreh- und  Angelpunkt einer funktionierenden Stadt. Mit den gleichen Problemen wie  echte Regierungen: Kohle und Öl oder Wasser- und Windkraft? Fossile  Brennstoffe sind billig und effizient, aber endlich und sie verschmutzen  die Insel. Regenerative Naturkraft dagegen ist sauber und unbegrenzt,  aber teurer, weniger effizient und benötigt mehr Platz
Es wird möglich sein, die Bevölkerung mit Propaganda über die Videoleinwände zu beeinflussen
Flugzeuge sind definitiv vorhanden, allerdings nicht zu Transportzwecken, sondern ausschließlich für militärische Handlungen
Es wird einen Zeppelin namens "Ozone Maker" geben. Dieser kann über eurer Insel kreisen und die Atmosphäre von Industrieabgasen reinigen. Es wird weitere Einheiten geben, die einen Effekt auf die Umwelt haben
Es gibt Kernfusionsreaktoren, die eine Katastrophe auslösen können, aber nicht angreifbar sind
Neben Tycoons und Ecos gibt es noch die Techs
Die Welt und die Inseln werden größer und natürlicher sein als bei Anno 1404, es wird auch detailiertere und höhere Gebirge geben
Der Handel findet, trotz des Zukunftsszenarios, nur über Seewege statt
Es gibt einen Begleiter namens "E.V.E.", eine künstliche Intelligenz auf der Arche des Spielers, die einem für Geld mit Ressourcen aushilft und einem Ratschläge gibt
Minen kann man nun fast überall auf der Insel errichten, denn die Rohstoffvorkommen zählen für die ganze Insel und lassen sich von fast jedem Ort aus anzapfen
Es gibt Anleger für Transportschiffe, die mit Unterwassersiedlungen verbunden sind. Man muss also nicht alle Rohstoffe, die in der Unterwasserwelt produziert werden mit U-Booten abholen
Atomraketen als besonders mächtige Angriffswaffe existieren
*Fun Facts:
*

Das Spiel wurde zunächst als "Anno 1305" angekündigt. Als die Präsentation für ausgewählte Journalisten begann, war auf der Beamer-Leinwand zunächst das typische Anno-Schild mit dem Jahr 1305 zu sehen. Kurz darauf verpixelte das altertümliche Anno-Holzschild, die Kamera zoomte heraus und eine Videoleinwand inmitten von einem Industriegebiet aus Anno 2070 war zu erkennen
Für alle Einheiten gibt es in der Realität Pläne oder bereits  Prototypen, wie die Entwickler versichern. Zukunftsforscher von  Universitäten wurden befragt, um eine glaubwürdige, stimmige Vision zu  erschaffen
Zwischen Anno 1404 und Anno 2070 liegen genau 666 Jahre
*PCGH-Themenseite mit allen News:*

Special: Anno 2070 - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

*Interessante Links:*

Anno 2070: Neue HD-Screenshots, exklusive Infos zu Technik und Gameplay - Videoupdate Gameplay-Trailer - ubisoft, anno 2070
Anno 2070: PC Games hat das neue Zukunfts-Anno bei den Entwicklern gesehen
ANNO Neuigkeiten
Anno 2070 in der Vorschau bei GameStar
Interview mit Christopher Schmitz, Executive Producer
First-Look Video von 4players.de mit relativ viel Videomaterial
Technik-Vorschau von GameStar
"Mega Vorschau" der Gamestar
4players Vorschau
PCGames Preview
PCGH Preview
Beantwortung von Community-Fragen


*Test-Fazits:*

*PCGames:*



> *Peter Bathge:*
> *Anno 2070 spielt gekonnt mit düsteren Aussichten und hell leuchtender Hoffnung*                                                       Mit der Zukunftsangst der Menschen spielen – das ist die Idee von  Related Designs und Blue Byte, mit der sie an die Entwicklung von Anno  2070 herangegangen sind. Dank brandaktueller Themen wie Energiekrise und  Überbevölkerung trifft das Spiel dann auch tatsächlich einen Nerv und  fasziniert sowohl mit seinen düsteren Aussichten als auch mit der  durchscheinenden Hoffnung, dass unsere Technologie am Ende doch noch  alles gerade biegen wird. Doch beim für die Serie so wichtigen  Szenariowechsel geht auch ein Teil des typischen Anno-Charmes verloren,  diese pure Freude am Beobachten saftiger Wiesen und farbenfroher  Siedlungen. Stattdessen wirkt Anno 2070 besonders in der Kampagne  ungewohnt seriös, es fehlt das spaßige Augenzwinkern der Vorgänger.  Zudem schränken die Missionen lange die eigene Baufreiheit ein, ich  vermisse Charaktere zum Mitfiebern und Gernhaben. Doch wer das zu groß  geratene Tutorial namens Kampagne abschließt, den entlässt Anno 2070 in  die Freiheit des Endlosspiels. Dort entfalten die extrem komplexen  Möglichkeiten des Spielprinzips ihre volle Wirkung, dort habe ich  endlich freie Hand bei der Erstellung und Optimierung meiner Insel. Und  dort kann ich mich stundenlang aufhalten, ohne dass mir langweilig wird.  Auch wenn die Entwickler es verpasst haben, aus mancher Neuerung wie  Unterwasserwelt und Forschung ihr volles Potenzial herauszuholen, macht  der fünfte Serienteil doch eine ganze Menge richtig und wird auch mich  noch bis weit ins nächste Jahr hinein beschäftigen. Und dann steht  bestimmt schon das obligatorische Add-on vor der Tür, das sich den  wenigen Schwächen dieses Aufbau-Strategie-Giganten widmet.


*GameStar:*



> *Martin Deppe:* »Anno bleibt Anno«, dieser  Marketing-Schlachtruf hat bisher bestens gepasst. Auch für Anno 2070 –  wenn man sich nur die Spielmechanik anschaut. Bedürfnisse erfüllen,  Städte großziehen, weitere Inseln besiedeln, Waren verschippern: Alles  drin, viele Abläufe beherrsche ich im Schlaf. Doch das Mittelalter-Flair  fehlt mir gewaltig, nicht nur wegen der jetzt schwer unterscheidbaren  Produktionsgebäude. Anno 2070 ist nüchterner, technokratischer, weniger  heimelig, weniger »heile Welt« als in den Vorgängern, Klar, die waren  fast schon kitschig überzogen, doch das machte auch ihren Charme aus.  Wenn Sie Anno bisher ausschließlich wegen seiner pittoresken Welt  gespielt haben, dürfte 2070 Sie im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ernüchtern,  zumindest anfangs. Falls Sie aber vor allem Wert auf eine komplexe,  extrem ausgefeilte Spielmechanik mit Langzeitmotivation legen, riesige  Städte, Warenketten und Flotten hochziehen wollen und gerne indirekt mit  anderen Spielern zusammenarbeiten, dann sind Sie hier goldrichtig. Denn  vor allem im Endlosspiel ist eine Partie Anno 2070 faszinierend und hat  etwas von einer Modellbahn: Nie fertig, es gibt immer was zu tun – und  das ist gut so!*
> Heiko Klinge:* Oh mein Gott, sie haben ein Monster  erschaffen! Anno 2070 ist derart umfang- und facettenreich, dass selbst  Serienveteranen wie ich erst einmal erschlagen werden. Vor allem bei den  schwer unterscheidbaren Gebäuden ist Lernwille gefragt, das hätte man  trotz des Zukunftsszenarios intuitiver lösen können. Wer sich jedoch  einarbeitet, bekommt zur Belohnung eben kein zahmes Casual-Schäfchen,  sondern ein für Monate motivierendes Aufbauspielmonster, das in Zeiten  von DLC-Abzocke, miesen Konsolenumsetzungen und Facebook-Klickmaschinen  eindrucksvoll zeigt, wozu PC-Spiele heutzutage in der Lage sind.
> *MichaelGraf:* Es ist ein Weilchen her, dass mich ein Spiel bis ein Uhr nachts vor den  Rechner gefesselt hat. Auch Anno 2070 schafft das nicht. Als ich’s  zuletzt beendet habe, war’s nämlich schon drei Uhr. Denn das  Zukunfts-Anno mag zwar in Sachen Atmosphäre nicht der Serien-Höhepunkt  sein, in Sachen Komplexität aber schon: Dank der drei Fraktionen und  unzähligen Items gibt’s immer etwas zu optimieren, zu bauen, zu  erforschen. Was freilich Übersicht kostet – das Hin-und-her-Geklicke  zwischen den drei Baumenüs ist einen Fluchgenerator erster Güte. Aber auch  ein Faszinations-Generator, ich kann stundenlang an all den Schräubchen  drehen, ohne dass mir langweilig wird. Unterm Strich fehlen mir in Anno  2070 nur zwei Dinge. Erstens: Bodentruppen. Es wäre schön, Feindinseln  mit Panzern zu überrennen statt mit lahmen Flugzeugen. Zweitens: Eine  spannende Kampagne. Denn der Feldzug dient zwar als (sehr sinnvolles)  Tutorial und erzählt eine brauchbare Geschichte, ist aber schleppend  erzählt und größtenteils müde inszeniert. Sei’s drum, Anno lebt vom  Endlosspiel, und das macht großen Bastelspaß. Der Zeitsprung ist  geglückt – zumal ich glänzige Science Fiction eh lieber mag als  Mittelalter-Kitsch.


*Wo kann ich Anno 2070 kaufen/vorbestellen?*

Amazon
GameStop

*Patch-Historie:*

*Patch 1.01 (24.11.11)* _~538 MB_


Bugfixes
Höhere Stabilität
Kleinere Änderungen am Balancing
Weitere Infos
*Patch 1.02 (15.12.11)* _~523 MB_



Weitere Bugfixes sowie einige Grafikprobleme behoben
Erhöhung des Militärlimits
Zierelemente hinzugefügt
Weitere Infos
*Patch 1.03 (22.02.12)* _~609 MB_


Bugfixes
Weitere Zierelemente
In-Game Shop
neues Militärbalancing
Weitere Infos
*Patch 1.04 (26.03.12)* _~710 MB_


Weitere Fehlerbehebungen
Balancing wurde verbessert
neue DLC´s
Weitere Infos
Hier geht´s zum Herunterladen!
*
DLC´s und In-Game Shop: *


Kostenpflichtige, sowie kostenlose DLC´s vorhanden
_Beispiele:_


  Die Entwicklung (3,99 Euro)
_"Dieses Paket  beinhaltet zwei exklusive Missionen: 'Geisterjäger' und  'Neuentwicklung'. Du möchtest mehr über die 'Hüter'-Technologie und  ihren Erfinder Josh herausfinden? Dann liefern dir diese Missionen einen  umfassenden Einblick in die Forschung des Erfinders. Hilf Josh entgegen  aller Hindernisse sein Werk zu vollenden, und du wirst mit einem  exklusiven Portrait des Forschers Josh 'der Geist' Steens belohnt."_ 

 Das "Hüter 1.0" Paket (0,99 Euro)
_"Die  'Hüter'-Technologie ist eine der mächtigsten Entwicklungen im Bereich  des Umweltschutzes. Mit diesem Paket bekommst du direkten Zugang zu der  Erfindung von Josh Steen ohne das Weltgeschehen vorher zu absolvieren.  Außerdem hast du Zugriff auf High-End-Technologien, welche die volle  Entfaltung des 'Hüters' garantieren. Auch optisch lohnt sich das Paket,  da es mit einem alternativen Skin für die Neuentdeckung ausgestattet  ist."_ 

 Eden Baureihe Paket (3,99 Euro)
_"Der  Erfolg der Hüter Technologie war ein großer Sieg für die  Eden-Initiative. Sie feiern dieses freudige Ereignis mit  Architekturelementen, welche grünen Glanz in eure Städte bringen: Hecken  System, Park System, Baumplatte, Wasserwand und überdachtes  Stadtzentrum."

_Alle Einzelpakete sind auch gebündelt erhältlich (7,99 Euro). 



*Limited Edition:*

Erhältich z.B. bei Amazon

*Inhalt:*


ANNO 2070 PC Spiel  - Hochwertige Verpackung
6 in 1 Solar-Bausatz
2 Soundtracks
152 Seiten Artbook
Poster Übersicht Wirtschaftskreisläufe
*Kosten:*


Momentan 69,95 EUR bei Amazon



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*
Screenshots/Artworks:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Interface:*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Offizielle Trailer:*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0NijpEeS4A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zA0PfQf4Nyo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tFCNAEqrmo

*Previews:*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQIfeNHNy3Y

Teile des Videos in denen Anno 2070 vorkommt: 


Teil 1: Anfang - 03:37
Teil 2: 06:24 - 11:00
Teil 3: 14:08 - Ende
 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkJ0V68dktc



Anno: letztes Viertel
 Ubisoft TV





So, das wäre dann also mein 1. Sammelthread. Kritik und Anregungen sind erwünscht!​​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NCphalon (13. April 2011)

Schön zusammengefasst.

Das beste aus 1404 wurde übernommen und technisch auf den aktuellsten Stand gebracht und es wurden innovative, dem Handlungszeitraum angepasste (möglicherweise, man weiß ja net wies wirklich wird ) Features integriert, dafür mag ich RD so


----------



## derP4computer (13. April 2011)

Habe bis jetzt alle Teile aus der Anno Serie und werde mir auch 2070 gönnen.
Da freue ich mich schon drauf.


----------



## Glühbirne (13. April 2011)

Jup, ich freue mich auch schon sehr auf 2070!
Anfangs war die Skepsis noch groß, doch nach dem 1. Trailer gefällt es mir mittlerweile sehr gut.
Das Einzige was ich persönlich schade finde, ist das dieses "beschauliche" Feeling einer Kleinstadt wohl abhanden kommen wird. Aber naja, das gehört nun mal mit zum Setting-Wechsel hinzu.
Ich werde versuchen den Thread so gut es geht immer auf dem aktuellsten Stand zu halten!


----------



## knarf0815 (13. April 2011)

schöner fred
ich bin auch schon gespannt auf 2070
gruß


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. April 2011)

Super gemacht mit dem Sammelthread. Der wird auch schön auf der Main promoted. 

Vielleicht sollte die Themenseite von PCGH noch mit in das Startposting.

Special: Anno 2070 - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (14. April 2011)

Wäre echt genial wenn man auch Raumschiffe Bauen kann die helfen den Mars zu besiedeln 
In Bezug auf die Atomkrise in Japan ist es sicher interessant heraus zu finden ob man im Spiel auch aussuchen kann ob man ohne Atomenergie Bauen kann


----------



## Glühbirne (14. April 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Super gemacht mit dem Sammelthread. Der wird auch schön auf der Main promoted.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte die Themenseite von PCGH noch mit in das Startposting.
> 
> Special: Anno 2070 - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


 
/done
Habs nochmal ein wenig überarbeitet!
Das Thema AKW in Anno finde ich auch sehr interessant! Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass AKWs wahrscheinlich enthalten sind, aber aus aktuellem Anlass noch keine Ankündigung gemacht wurde.
Anscheinend muss man sich dann als Spieler um die Wartung dieser "Risikogebäude" wie z.B. AKWs oder Ölplattformen kümmern, oder diese möglichst weit weg von der eigenen Hauptinsel errichten - das könnte sehr interessant werden, gerade im MP!


----------



## A.N.D.I. (14. April 2011)

Ein sehr schöner Sammelthread. Du kannst stolz auf dich sein.


----------



## Painkiller (15. April 2011)

Sehr schöner Sammelthread! 

Schön übersichtlich und alles da, was man wissen muss. bzw. bis jetzt weiß 

Ich bleib an dem Spiel dran. Das Szenario gefällt mir. 

[x] Abo


----------



## Glühbirne (15. April 2011)

Freut mich, das euch der Thread gefällt! Ich werde versuchen am Ball zu bleiben. 
*Update:* Es wird spezielle Einheiten geben, die Einfluss auf die Umwelt haben.
Das sind Einheiten wie z.B. der »Ozone Maker«. Der kleine Zeppelin gleitet lautlos durch die Lüfte und reinigt die Atmosphäre von Industriegasen.
Habe es natürlich auch gleich zum Startpost hinzugefügt, dazu noch die neuen "Fun Facts".


----------



## Bu11et (15. April 2011)

Ich habe nochnie ein Anno Game gespielt und bin deshalb mit dem Szenario nicht so vertraut. Aber dieser Teil macht mich schon neugireig! Ist die Anno-Reihe generell ansprcuhsvol oder kann ein vollnoob wie ich auch was damit Anfangen?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (15. April 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Ich habe nochnie ein Anno Game gespielt und bin deshalb mit dem Szenario nicht so vertraut. Aber dieser Teil macht mich schon neugireig! Ist die Anno-Reihe generell ansprcuhsvol oder kann ein vollnoob wie ich auch was damit Anfangen?


 
Jeder fängt mal klein an.
In der Kampagne wird dir alles erklärt, ist also sozusagen eine Einleitung ins Spiel. Im Endlosspiel kannst du dann dein Wissen anwenden. In Anno 1404 gibt es auch neutrale 3 Parteien. Das sind Lord Northburgh, der Großwesir und der Venezianer. Lord Northburgh gibt dir wertvolle Tipps während des Spiels. Der Großwesir tut das gleiche bei den orientalischen Städten, die man bauen kann. Vielleicht wird es auch so in Anno 2070 ablaufen. Als Neuling findet man einen guten Einstieg.


----------



## KILLTHIS (15. April 2011)

Ich bin gespannt, wie das Spiel nachher aussieht. Bis jetzt gefällt mir das Setting, zumal es auch wesentlich mehr Reaktion und Glaubwürdigkeit hervorruft als die bisherigen Möglichkeiten der Vorgänger. Dort waren sämtliche Entscheidungen immerhin rein politisch. Mit einem zusätzlichen Ökosystem verspreche ich mir wesentlich mehr Dynamik.


----------



## MESeidel (15. April 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Ich habe nochnie ein Anno Game gespielt und bin deshalb mit dem Szenario nicht so vertraut. Aber dieser Teil macht mich schon neugireig! Ist die Anno-Reihe generell ansprcuhsvol oder kann ein vollnoob wie ich auch was damit Anfangen?


 
Rein arbeiten kann sich jeder!
Im Prinzip baus du Produktionsketten, die die Bedürfnisse der Bürger stillen und dafür gibt es Steuereinnahmen.
Am Anfang reicht Nahrung, später werden die Bedürfnisse immer mehr.
Dafür bekommst du halt neue Gebäude frei geschaltet.
Es gibt überall Tooltips, was die Einwohner brauchen und was die Produktionsgebäude brauchen, ...
Das sollte jeder verstehen Können.
Wenn du ohne CPU Gegner spielst oder leichte nimmst, ist es auch egal wie langsam du bist.
Die lassen einen in Ruhe.

Wie die Neuerungen bei 2070 funktionieren kann man natürlich nur Erahnen ;o)


----------



## Unrockstar85 (17. April 2011)

Also als ich gehört habe dass Anno in der Zukunft Spielt war ich ja schon Skeptisch, weil mit Anno verbindet man die gute alte Zeit der Seefahrerrei und der Entdeckungen. Auch die ersten Videos zeugen zwar von einer sehr hohen Qualität aber irgendwie ist das noch nicht so richtig Anno für mich, Ausserdem gibts noch zu wenig infos zum Gameplay etc. Wir alle wissen ja dass Ubi wirklich gute Spiele in Grund und Boden vernichten kann (z.b. Kopierschutz, Termindruck etc) 
Ich hoffe für RD, dass es keine bugorgie wird, wobei bei dem Entwickler bin ich mir Absolut sicher, dass es nicht so kommen wird. Aber Ubi bereitet mir doch Kopfzerbrechen. 
Und dann hoffe ich das Es auch wieder eine Gute Kampagne gibt, der MP gescheit ist und vor allem diese 2 Fraktionen-Sache und die Spielwelt, die sich verändenr lassen soll, auch gut Funktioniert. Dann habe wir seit langen mal wieder einen Strategiekracher und ich muss meine Abende nicht mehr mit RL verbringen 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## A.N.D.I. (17. April 2011)

Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Also als ich gehört habe dass Anno in der Zukunft Spielt war ich ja schon Skeptisch, weil mit Anno verbindet man die gute alte Zeit der Seefahrerrei und der Entdeckungen. Auch die ersten Videos zeugen zwar von einer sehr hohen Qualität aber irgendwie ist das noch nicht so richtig Anno für mich, Ausserdem gibts noch zu wenig infos zum Gameplay etc. Wir alle wissen ja dass Ubi wirklich gute Spiele in Grund und Boden vernichten kann (z.b. Kopierschutz, Termindruck etc)
> Ich hoffe für RD, dass es keine bugorgie wird, wobei bei dem Entwickler bin ich mir Absolut sicher, dass es nicht so kommen wird. Aber Ubi bereitet mir doch Kopfzerbrechen.
> Und dann hoffe ich das Es auch wieder eine Gute Kampagne gibt, der MP gescheit ist und vor allem diese 2 Fraktionen-Sache und die Spielwelt, die sich verändenr lassen soll, auch gut Funktioniert. Dann habe wir seit langen mal wieder einen Strategiekracher und ich muss meine Abende nicht mehr mit RL verbringen
> 
> ...



Anno 2070 kommt ja erst im Winter. Also ist noch viel Zeit. Außerdem wäre es unklug schon jetzt alle Fakten zu präsentieren. Irgendwie müssen Ubi und RD Spannung aufbauen.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (17. April 2011)

Logo, aber so Anno und moderne, naja das ist etwas dass muss man als annofan erstmal verdauen


----------



## Glühbirne (17. April 2011)

Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Logo, aber so Anno und moderne, naja das ist etwas dass muss man als annofan erstmal verdauen


 Nun ja, das wäre jetzt mein 4. Teil der Anno-Reihe. Wirklich verdauen muss ich da nichts, im Gegenteil. Wenn das Konzept gut umgesetzt wird, wovon ich mal ausgehe, freue ich mich schon sehr auf den neuen Teil!
Meiner Meinung nach reicht es nun erstmal mit Anno in den Jahren 1400-1700, es ist und bleibt irgendwie immer dasselbe. Außerdem würde es sehr schwer werden, wenn sie 1404 nochmal übertreffen wollen. Wobei ein Anno 1800 bestimmt auch interessant gewesen wäre...
Bin mal gespannt, wie es dann nach 2070 weiter geht...


----------



## €eld (17. April 2011)

Hoffentlich wird das neue Anno 2070 etwas mehr Action im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern bieten. Weis man da schon was genaueres? Lassen sich vielleicht kleine "Gleiter" oder Raumschiffe bauen? Wobei das Jahr 2070 gar nicht soo weit entfernt ist..
Danke schon mal für die ausführliche Vorstellung des Spiels Glühbirne


----------



## A.N.D.I. (17. April 2011)

Glühbirne schrieb:


> Nun ja, das wäre jetzt mein 4. Teil der Anno-Reihe. Wirklich verdauen muss ich da nichts, im Gegenteil. Wenn das Konzept gut umgesetzt wird, wovon ich mal ausgehe, freue ich mich schon sehr auf den neuen Teil!
> Meiner Meinung nach reicht es nun erstmal mit Anno in den Jahren 1400-1700, es ist und bleibt irgendwie immer dasselbe. Außerdem würde es sehr schwer werden, wenn sie 1404 nochmal übertreffen wollen. Wobei ein Anno 1800 bestimmt auch interessant gewesen wäre...
> Bin mal gespannt, wie es dann nach 2070 weiter geht...


 
Ich denke, dass alles über 2070 zu abstrakt wirken würde. 
Hoffentlich gibt Auswahlmöglichkeiten bei der Herrschaft, z. Bsp. mit den 3 Gewalten ( Judikative, Exikutive und Legeslative) oder Alleinherrschaft. Bei der Demokratie ist man sozusagen etwas eingeschränkt, hat aber mehr Zustimmung bei der Bevölkerung. Das setzt natürlich eine gute KI voraus. Bei der Alleinherrschaft hat der Spieler die gesamte Kontrolle und ist nicht auf Abstimmungen angewiesen, dafür kann es leicht zu Unruhen durch Revolutionäre kommen.

Das ist mir gerade durch den Kopf geflogen.


----------



## Glühbirne (17. April 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass alles über 2070 zu abstrakt wirken würde.
> Hoffentlich gibt Auswahlmöglichkeiten bei der Herrschaft, z. Bsp. mit den 3 Gewalten ( Judikative, Exikutive und Legeslative) oder Alleinherrschaft. Bei der Demokratie ist man sozusagen etwas eingeschränkt, hat aber mehr Zustimmung bei der Bevölkerung. Das setzt natürlich eine gute KI voraus. Bei der Alleinherrschaft hat der Spieler die gesamte Kontrolle und ist nicht auf Abstimmungen angewiesen, dafür kann es leicht zu Unruhen durch Revolutionäre kommen.
> 
> Das ist mir gerade durch den Kopf geflogen.


Hm, ich glaube nicht, das sowas es ins Spiel schaffen würde, obwohl ich die Idee auch gut finde.
Aber Anno konzentriert sich ja eigentlich hauptsächlich auf die Insel des Spielers, Produktionsketten und die Bevölkerung, die KI war da schon immer eher Nebensache. Auch so hoffe ich mal stark, dass sie die Diplomatie ordentlich verbessert haben. Gerade mit den schweren KI-Gegner konnte man es nur schwer aushalten.
Kaum baut man eine ordentliche Armee auf, missfällt das einem Konkurrenten und wenn man dann noch ein paal mal die Tributforderungen ablehnt, steht man schon kurz vor einem Krieg...
Und sonst hatten die KI-Mitspieler auch wenig Persönlichkeit und man konnte einfach zu wenig interagieren, im Prinzip war es ja nur Krieg/Frieden/Handelsvertrag/Bündnis....
Obwohl Venedig da schon ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung war.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (17. April 2011)

Glühbirne schrieb:


> Hm, ich glaube nicht, das sowas es ins Spiel schaffen würde, obwohl ich die Idee auch gut finde.
> Aber Anno konzentriert sich ja eigentlich hauptsächlich auf die Insel des Spielers, Produktionsketten und die Bevölkerung, die KI war da schon immer eher Nebensache. Auch so hoffe ich mal stark, dass sie die Diplomatie ordentlich verbessert haben. Gerade mit den schweren KI-Gegner konnte man es nur schwer aushalten.
> Kaum baut man eine ordentliche Armee auf, missfällt das einem Konkurrenten und wenn man dann noch ein paal mal die Tributforderungen ablehnt, steht man schon kurz vor einem Krieg...
> Und sonst hatten die KI-Mitspieler auch wenig Persönlichkeit und man konnte einfach zu wenig interagieren, im Prinzip war es ja nur Krieg/Frieden/Handelsvertrag/Bündnis....
> Obwohl Venedig da schon ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung war.


 
RD sollte mal an Eigenschaften der KI arbeiten. Bei jeder KI sieht das Stadtbild fast gleich aus. Da sollten schon Unterschiede bemerkbar sein.


----------



## MESeidel (18. April 2011)

Glühbirne schrieb:


> ...., die KI war da schon immer eher Nebensache.


Das sehe ich anders.
Die KI wurde schon immer von der Community kritisiert.
Am Ende spielen die meisten Leute Anno doch allein.
Ist ja auch unwahrscheinlich dass die Freunde zur gleichen Zeit Urlaub haben um so ein Zeitintensives Spiel mit zu starten.



Glühbirne schrieb:


> Auch so hoffe ich mal stark, dass sie die Diplomatie ordentlich verbessert haben. Gerade mit den schweren KI-Gegner konnte man es nur schwer aushalten.
> Kaum baut man eine ordentliche Armee auf, missfällt das einem Konkurrenten und wenn man dann noch ein paal mal die Tributforderungen ablehnt, steht man schon kurz vor einem Krieg...
> Und sonst hatten die KI-Mitspieler auch wenig Persönlichkeit und man konnte einfach zu wenig interagieren, im Prinzip war es ja nur Krieg/Frieden/Handelsvertrag/Bündnis....
> Obwohl Venedig da schon ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung war.


 
Ich persönlich finde die kI nicht zu schwer.
Wenn man seine Baureihenfolge verfeinert ist man auch schneller bei den Adligen als die Schweren KI Gegner.
Hat man ein paar Kriegsschiffe und etwas Armee wird die KI auch vorsichtig ;o)
Außerdem gibt es durchaus Unterschiede.
Giovanni z.B. reagiert sehr positiv auf viele Aktionen (Tunier, viel Handel mit Orient, Speicherstadt), Lucius dagegen kann man fast nur positiv stimmen wenn man ihm Waren liefert und abkauft (egal ob man die braucht^^).

Was mich (und viele andere) aber extrem nervt ist, dass die KI im späten Spiel quasi einschläft.
Die KI baut immer zum Schloss und dann ist gut.
Und mit Venedig ist das viel schlimmer geworden.
Denn plötzlich fangen die Computer an, gegenseitig Inseln zu übernehmen.
Und wenn einer KI die Produkte aus den Zuliefer-Inseln fehlen unternimmt sie überhaupt nichts.
Keine Rücke-Übernahme, keine Übernahme einer Insel mit den verlorenen Rohstoffen, keine Neubesiedelung (manche bauen Kontore aber keine Produktion).
Und am Ende schauen sie zu wie Ihre Stadt verfault (dass sie Zimmermanshäuser nicht flächendeckend bauen mal außen vor).

Das ist einfach dämlich.
Der Spieler muss lediglich auf Adelige techen befor es die AI schafft.
Danach spielt er quasi alleine weiter, weil die KI nicht sinnvoller mehr macht.

Dabei stört mich noch nicht einmal das die KI viel weniger Produktion braucht um gleich viele Einwohner zu versorgen.
Und scheinbar auch unendlich Geld hat.
Das ist OK und durchaus üblich in vielen Spielen.
Aber ich denke selbst in 1602 reagiert die KI besser auf die Aktionen des Spielers und anderer Computer-Spieler...


----------



## Glühbirne (18. April 2011)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders.
> Die KI wurde schon immer von der Community kritisiert.
> Am Ende spielen die meisten Leute Anno doch allein.
> Ist ja auch unwahrscheinlich dass die Freunde zur gleichen Zeit Urlaub haben um so ein Zeitintensives Spiel mit zu starten.


 Ja, mag ja sein, dass sie kritisiert wurde. Aber was hat sich denn schon groß verändert seit 1602? Die KI wurde in der Zeit kaum ausgebaut, viel mehr wurden neue Güter/Produktionsketten eingeführt. Man kann also schon sagen, das der Fokus deutlich mehr auf der eigenen Insel liegt, als auf der KI.


> Das ist einfach dämlich.
> Der Spieler muss lediglich auf Adelige techen befor es die AI schafft.
> Danach spielt er quasi alleine weiter, weil die KI nicht sinnvoller mehr macht.


Aber nicht nur da hatte die KI ihre Schwächen. Viel störender fande ich das persönlich im Kampfsystem. Die KI erklärt einem oftmals Krieg, startet aber keinen Angriff. Sie platziert Wachtürme an unsinnigen Stellen und beschießt lieber die Stadtmauer als eine anrückende Armee. 
Ich hoffe mal, dass die KI/Diplomatie noch ordentlich verbessert wird in 2070.


----------



## Glühbirne (30. April 2011)

*Update 30.04.2011:
*

* Es wurde angedeutet, dass es wahrscheinlich weitere Fraktionen neben den Ecos und den Tycoons geben wird*


* Viele neue Gameplayszenen gibt es im "Ubisoft TV" zu sehen*
Das Video von Ubisoft habe ich im Startpost unter "Previews" verlinkt.
Die Informationen stammen aus dem PC-GAMES-Artikel.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2011)

Bin mal gespannt auf das Game. Das Setting ist ja mal was ganz neues und interessant. Leider habe ich die anderen Anno Teile nie gezockt.


----------



## Orka45 (1. Mai 2011)

Bin schon lange auf der suche nach einem guten Aufbau Spiel. Bin vor kurzem an Siedler 2 stehengeblieben. Habs leider schon durch.
Das könnte doch was werden. Werde es auf jedenfall weiterverfolgen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. Mai 2011)

Amazon hat einen Produkteintrag für Anno 2070, allerdings keine weiteren Infos.

ANNO 2070: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Glühbirne (18. Mai 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Amazon hat einen Produkteintrag für Anno 2070, allerdings keine weiteren Infos.
> 
> ANNO 2070: Amazon.de: Games


 Danke!
Habe den Link gleich mal zum Startpost hinzugefügt.
Es wird Zeit, dass mal wieder neue Infos bekannt gegeben werden, oder ein neuer Trailer!


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. Mai 2011)

Ein Spiel auf das ich mich freuen kann, Anno ist und bleibt bei mir ein Pflichtkauf


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2011)

Wird sicher interessant.
Hoffentlich haben die Entwickler die Engine überarbeitet, damit die CPU nicht wegklappt, wenn man sehr viele Einwohner hat.


----------



## Pumpi (19. Mai 2011)

Hey Glühbirne,

Super saubere Arbeit  Danke.

Bin erst ab 1701 dabei, dafür aber auch mit knapp 2000h gut beshäftigt gewesen 

Anno 1404 sieht sehr gut aus, aber hat aufgrund des Kampfsystems mMn nicht so geflasht.

Das kann nur besser und interessanter in 2070 werden. Ist natürlich Pflichtkauf.

Schön das wir mit diesem Thread schonmal 1-200h "Vorspiel" haben 



> Es wird eine Mehrkernunterstützung für eine beliebige Zahl an CPU-Kernen geben


 
Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das für genau dieses Spiel, es Sinn machen kann eine alte 1366er config zu reaktivieren und mit dann billigem  6 Kerner upzugraden.


----------



## DaxTrose (28. Mai 2011)

In diesem Stadium des Spiels ist es natürlich noch sehr schwer, geade als Außenstehender, schon etwas genaueres über das Spiel zu sagen. Aber bis jetzt habe ich  das Gefühl, als hieven sie Anno 1404 einfach ins neue  Zeitalter, ohne etwas wirklich Neues zu machen. Besonders fällt es auf,  wenn man sich Spielszenen anschaut, die noch am Anfang des Spiels  entstanden, wenn man nur ein Kontor auf der Insel hat. Dann sieht alles  doch sehr stark nach Anno 1404 aus - zumindest, was die Optik angeht. Das sie am Kampfsystem wirklich etwas ändern wollen, außer evtl. eine KI mit einzufügen (), kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen. Solange zum Beispiel die Schiffe nicht einfach wieder stehenbleiben, wenn man sie beschießt und nicht zurückschießen oder das Weite suchen, finde ich das alte Kampfsystem an sich auch ganz in Ordnung. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich freue mich auf das neue Anno 2070, glaube aber, dass die größte Neuerung das Zeitalter ist und sich ansonsten nicht viel ändern wird - was vielleicht auch nicht das verkehrteste ist, in Anbetracht der hohen Wertungen und den Spaß, den ich bislang mit Anno 1404 hatte. 
Auf jeden Fall bin ich sehr gespannt und kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Related Designs das bestehende und erfolgreiche Konzept komplett umkrempelt.


EDIT:
Auf PCGH-News gibt es ein neues Video von Ubisoft-TV zu sehen. Im letzten Viertel werden Ingame Szenen von Anno 2070 gezeigt!
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...V-zeigt-neue-Spielszenen/Strategiespiel/News/


----------



## Shadowbane (9. Juni 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ein Spiel auf das ich mich freuen kann, Anno ist und bleibt bei mir ein Pflichtkauf


 mir fehlt inszwischen leider die zeit dafür. aber im auge behalte ich es auch


----------



## Glühbirne (14. Juni 2011)

*Update!*
Wie heute bekannt wurde, wird es mehreren Spielern möglich sein, das neue Anno direkt bei Related Design in Mainz anzuspielen. 
Dazu müsst Ihr euch bis zum 1. August mithilfe des Bewerbungsformulars bewerben. Weitere Info´s bei PCGH, den Startpost habe ich auch entsprechend "editiert".
Ich wünsche allen Bewerbern viel Glück!

@DaxTrose


> Das sie am Kampfsystem wirklich etwas ändern wollen, außer evtl. eine KI mit einzufügen (),  kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen. Solange zum Beispiel  die Schiffe nicht einfach wieder stehenbleiben, wenn man sie beschießt  und nicht zurückschießen oder das Weite suchen, finde ich das alte  Kampfsystem an sich auch ganz in Ordnung.


Mir persönlich würde eine KI schon reichen...
Wenn man sich andere Strategiespiele anschaut, fällt auf, das die KI fast immer Probleme macht, was das Kampfsystem angeht. Das wird RD wohl auch nicht viel besser machen. Aber es gibt ja noch den Multiplayer wo die KI () besser sein dürfte...


> Besonders fällt es auf,  wenn man sich Spielszenen anschaut, die noch am  Anfang des Spiels  entstanden, wenn man nur ein Kontor auf der Insel  hat. Dann sieht alles  doch sehr stark nach Anno 1404 aus - zumindest,  was die Optik angeht.


Also ich finde, dass sich die Optik auch gar nicht so viel verändern darf. So ist das meiner Meinung nach schon ganz gut, da man sich wieder schnell zurecht findet.


> In diesem Stadium des Spiels ist es natürlich noch sehr schwer, geade  als Außenstehender, schon etwas genaueres über das Spiel zu sagen. Aber  bis jetzt habe ich  das Gefühl, als hieven sie Anno 1404 einfach ins  neue  Zeitalter, ohne etwas wirklich Neues zu machen


Wann wurde denn schon groß etwas geändert? Ich würde mal behaupten (auch wenn es noch früh ist), dass die Änderungen gravierender sein werden, als von 1701 auf 1404. Da wären ja die Riskiotechnologien und was ich auch sehr interessant finde, die Einflüsse auf die Inseln. Man wird also abwiegen müssen ob man die Insel "beschützen" will, oder bis auf die letzte Ressource ausbeuten will. Finde ich sehr interessant, man bedenke zum Beispiel die Platzierung von AKWs oder Ölplattformen, die große Risiken darstellen, im Multiplayer, die alleine schon den taktischen Anspruch erhöhen werden...
Aber wir werden ja sehen. Danke noch für den Link, hab ich gleich zum Startpost hinzugefügt!
Hoffentlich wird´s zur Gamescom was Neues geben!

EDIT:
Hier ein netter Artikel der Gamestar zur Technik in Anno 2070. Unter anderem wurden auch die minimalen Systemvoraussetzungen enthüllt. Die findet Ihr nun im Startpost!


----------



## Biervulkan (25. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären warum die Entwickler die Titel immer so wählen, dass die Quersumme 9 rauskommt?


----------



## rayon (26. Juni 2011)

Schöner Sammelthread!



Glühbirne schrieb:


> Flugzeuge sind definitiv vorhanden, allerdings ist ihre Funktion noch unklar



Meinen Informationen nach gibt es keine Flugzeuge die man selber steuern kann, sondern nur den "Ozon-Maker" und evtl. "Statistenflugzeuge". Es wird auch keine Transportflugzeuge geben. Der Transport von Gütern basiert also (ganz altmodisch ) auf Schiffen. (Man wollte anscheinend auch noch diesen Teil der Annogrundidee erhalten.) Jedoch werden nun wohl die Autos der Moderne fliegen oder eher gleiten, doch die werden ja von den Bewohnern gesteuert.


----------



## Aunrae (26. Juni 2011)

Das ganze klingt wirklich interessant ....... aber wird Anno 2070 auch im Kern noch ein "Annospiel" sein ? 

Hab irgendwie Angst das vorallem der Aspekt des Handels und "ich baue die schönste Stadt der WElt" Aspekt a bissl untergeht


----------



## rayon (26. Juni 2011)

Ja, ich denke mal das sich bei Anno 2070 nicht so viel verändern wird. Laut einigen Interviews und Kommentaren, war es den Entwicklern wichtig, nicht das komplette Annoprinzip über den Haufen zu schmeißen, sondern eher dieses größtenteils zu übernehmen und in die Zukunft umzusetzen. Ich denke es werden viele Gebäude ungefähr die gleichen Funktionen wie früher haben, nur das jetzt ihr Name und Aussehen anders sein wird!


----------



## Glühbirne (26. Juni 2011)

Schön, dass der Thread wiederbelebt wurde!


> Meinen Informationen nach gibt es keine Flugzeuge die man selber steuern  kann, sondern nur den "Ozon-Maker" und evtl. "Statistenflugzeuge". Es  wird auch keine Transportflugzeuge geben. Der Transport von Gütern  basiert also (ganz altmodisch )  auf Schiffen. (Man wollte anscheinend auch noch diesen Teil der  Annogrundidee erhalten.) Jedoch werden nun wohl die Autos der Moderne  fliegen oder eher gleiten, doch die werden ja von den Bewohnern  gesteuert.


Was den Transport angeht hast du recht, der bleibt den Schiffen überlassen. Aber Flugzeuge übernehmen eine ganz entscheide Rolle im Militärsystem. Sie ersetzen die Fußsoldaten komplett, schau Dir mal den Link unten an!


> Hab irgendwie Angst das vorallem der Aspekt des Handels und "ich baue die schönste Stadt der WElt" Aspekt a bissl untergeht


Der Handel wird nach wie vor sehr präsent sein, wenn nicht so gar noch stärker als in 1404. Dadurch, dass Tycoons und Ecos verschiede Ressourcen abbauen können, werden beide auch stärker von einander abhängig, so habe ich das jedenfalls verstanden.
Das "Schönbauen" ist garantiert auch wieder mit von der Partie, die Monumente aus 1404 wurden ja auch schon bestätigt.
Ansonsten schließe ich mich der Meinung von rayon an!


> Hi Leute kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären warum die Entwickler die Titel immer so wählen, dass die Quersumme 9 rauskommt?


Das war glaube ich anfangs mehr oder weniger Zufall und hat sich dann zu einem der Markenzeichen der Anno-Reihe entwickelt. Vielleicht wissen die Anderen dazu mehr?

Außerdem habe ich heute eine sehr schöne Vorschau der Gamestar zu Anno entdeckt. Schaut mal hier! 
Habe den Sammelthread schon mit den neusten Infos aus dem GS-Artikel erweitert.
Schade, dass die Flugzeuge keine Transportrolle einnehmen, hatte mich schon auf riesige Flughäfen gefreut.


----------



## MESeidel (27. Juni 2011)

Glühbirne schrieb:


> Der Handel wird nach wie vor sehr präsent sein, wenn nicht so gar noch stärker als in 1404. Dadurch, dass Tycoons und Ecos verschiede Ressourcen abbauen können, werden beide auch stärker von einander abhängig, so habe ich das jedenfalls verstanden.
> Das "Schönbauen" ist garantiert auch wieder mit von der Partie, die Monumente aus 1404 wurden ja auch schon bestätigt.
> Ansonsten schließe ich mich der Meinung von rayon an!


Was ich verstanden habe gibt es für jede Produktionskette eine Tycoon und eine Öko Variante.
Nur das Tycoon auf weniger Platz mehr Ertrag bringt.

Schön bauen heißt dann wohl Öko spielen aber mit weniger Einwohnern auskommen ;o)


----------



## rayon (28. Juni 2011)

@Glühbirne: Danke für den super Link. Ich habe schon länger nach Informationen über das Militär gesucht.

Aber gibt es jetzt trotz den Militärflugzeugen noch Kriegsschiffe, bzw. wenn die Flugzeuge die Landeeinheiten ersetzen, muss man dann mit dem Schiff zu gegnerischen Insel fahren und dort die Flugzeuge ausladen? 

Ansonsten würde ich dann mal schön die tycoons wählen, mich zum Militär hochtechen und dann die ganzen "Schönbauer" (Ecos) mit einem frühen Angriff überraschen!
(Dabei wär es ja auch zu schön, wenn ich dazu einfach mal mit meinen Flugzeugen zur gegnerischen Insel fliegen könnte!)

Achso, noch eine Frage: Wenn man (aus welchen Gründen auch immmer) AKWs nicht angreifen kann, heißt das dann, dass man mit Militäreinheiten gar keine Gebäude angreifen kann?


----------



## MESeidel (28. Juni 2011)

rayon schrieb:


> Achso, noch eine Frage: Wenn man (aus welchen Gründen auch immmer) AKWs nicht angreifen kann, heißt das dann, dass man mit Militäreinheiten gar keine Gebäude angreifen kann?


Würde ich daraus schließen.
Entweder greift man wieder "Markthäuser" an oder gleich ganze Inseln, scheint mir.


----------



## Glühbirne (28. Juni 2011)

rayon schrieb:


> @Glühbirne: Danke für den super Link. Ich habe schon länger nach Informationen über das Militär gesucht.


 Gerne.


> Aber gibt es jetzt trotz den Militärflugzeugen noch Kriegsschiffe, bzw.  wenn die Flugzeuge die Landeeinheiten ersetzen, muss man dann mit dem  Schiff zu gegnerischen Insel fahren und dort die Flugzeuge ausladen?


Keine Ahnung...Vielleicht gibt es ja eine Art Flugzeugträger, glaub ich aber weniger. RD wird sich da schon was einfallen lassen. Trotzdem hab ich irgendwie die Angst, dass der Militärpart noch mehr zurückgefahren wird. "Schön bauen" schön und gut, aber ein ordentlicher Militärpart ist für mich unverzichtbar.


> Ansonsten würde ich dann mal schön die tycoons wählen, mich zum Militär  hochtechen und dann die ganzen "Schönbauer" (Ecos) mit einem frühen  Angriff überraschen!


Sowas ähnliches dachte ich mir auch schon...
Apropos Multiplayer... Ich werde dann kurz vor dem Release den Thread hier erweitern bzw. einen neuen aufmachen, damit wir uns mal austauschen können, was die Nicknames usw. angeht.


> Achso, noch eine Frage: Wenn man (aus welchen Gründen auch immmer) AKWs  nicht angreifen kann, heißt das dann, dass man mit Militäreinheiten gar  keine Gebäude angreifen kann?


Vermutlich. Bestätigt irgendwie meine Annahme von einem seehr kleinem Militärteil... Schade, dabei hätte man daraus echt viel machen können, wenn bestimmte Gebäude einen ganz besonderen Schutz brauchen. Aber na ja, noch ist ja nichts released.


----------



## pang! (6. Juli 2011)

tread is spitze

zum spiel: ich könnt mir jetz schon einen runter*****
******** ist das geil! 

JUHUUU!!!! meine gebete wurden erhört, ich will es JETZT sofort haben!!!

wahahahaha ich freu mich so krass, ich hab vor nem jahr mal zu nem freund gesagt anno in der zukunft währe das überspiel..

UND jetz kommt das hhihihihi

pure freude mit einem schuss nicht mehr abwarten können


----------



## Dragon70 (10. Juli 2011)

Finds echt gut das Anno jetzt mal die Zukunftsschiene fährt, das Spiel wird mein Zeitvertreib im Winter ganz klar.




MFG Dragon


----------



## Borkenkaefer (10. Juli 2011)

Ich bin wegen dem Zukunftsszenario noch etwas skeptisch.
Mal die Tests abwarten.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (25. Juli 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Ich bin wegen dem Zukunftsszenario noch etwas skeptisch.
> Mal die Tests abwarten.



ich lass es einfach auf mich zukommen. am ende ist es mal eine völlig neue idee mit viel potential.


----------



## JimJuggy (25. Juli 2011)

> Ich bin wegen dem Zukunftsszenario noch etwas skeptisch


 
Wieso, ist doch genau dieselbe Spielmechanik wie immer, nur mit etwas anderen Gebäuden.


----------



## Glühbirne (26. Juli 2011)

Moin Leute!
Wie ihr vielleicht schon wisst, kommt morgen die neue PCG raus, mit einer Titelstory zu Anno 2070. Auf dem Cover ist schon mal die Rede von Unterwasser-Städten und der Enthüllung einer dritten Fraktion.
Wenn ihr also mehr Info´s haben wollt, sollte das eure nächste Anlaufstelle sein.
Ich werd versuchen, mir die Zeitschrift morgen zu kaufen und dann hier etwas darüber zu berichten, kann aber noch nichts garantieren.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (26. Juli 2011)

Glühbirne schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> Wie ihr vielleicht schon wisst, kommt morgen die neue PCG raus, mit einer Titelstory zu Anno 2070. Auf dem Cover ist schon mal die Rede von Unterwasser-Städten und der Enthüllung einer dritten Fraktion.
> Wenn ihr also mehr Info´s haben wollt, sollte das eure nächste Anlaufstelle sein.
> Ich werd versuchen, mir die Zeitschrift morgen zu kaufen und dann hier etwas darüber zu berichten, kann aber noch nichts garantieren.


 
Danke.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Juli 2011)

Glühbirne schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> Wie ihr vielleicht schon wisst, kommt morgen die neue PCG raus, mit einer Titelstory zu Anno 2070. Auf dem Cover ist schon mal die Rede von Unterwasser-Städten und der Enthüllung einer dritten Fraktion.
> Wenn ihr also mehr Info´s haben wollt, sollte das eure nächste Anlaufstelle sein.
> Ich werd versuchen, mir die Zeitschrift morgen zu kaufen und dann hier etwas darüber zu berichten, kann aber noch nichts garantieren.


 
Das wäre sehr cool. Danke vorab!


----------



## DaxTrose (27. Juli 2011)

Hab sie mir heute geholt und kurz durchgeblättert. Zum lesen des Artikels bin ich noch nicht gekommen, aber die Bilder sind der Hammer. Unterwasserebenen mit zu besiedelnden Plateaus sind ja wohl mal echt cool! 
Werde wohl meinen ganzen Urlaub bis zum Winter aufheben, um dann zu zocken.  Freue mich schon sehr drauf.


----------



## Glühbirne (27. Juli 2011)

Hey Leute!
Sorry, hab´s leider nicht geschafft mir heute die neue PCG zu kaufen...
Dafür konnte ich aber nach ein wenig intensiv-googlen doch noch ein paar Info´s für euch zusammentragen.
Aaalso:
Erstmal  wurde die dritte Fraktion bestätigt, die den Namen "Techs" trägt. Wie  der Name schon vermuten lässt, haben sie die fortschrittlichste  Technologie und arbeiten mit den Ecos und den Tycoons zusammen.

Außerdem sind sie in der Lage die neuen "Unterwassersiedlungen" zu errichten. 
Ja,  ihr habt richtig gehört, Unterwassersiedlungen und dazu gehört  natürlich auch eine komplette Unterwasserwelt. Die werdet ihr erreichen,  indem ihr über dem Meer einfach weiter reinzoomt und dann schließlich  unterwasser landet. Die Unterwasserwelt wird leider ohne Wohnhäuser  auskommen müssen und dient der reinen Gewinnung von vorzugsweise extrem  seltenen Rohstoffen, die ihr am Land so nicht finden werdet. 
Da laut  der Story die Unterwasserwelt ja einst bewohnt war (Klimawandel,  Überschwemmungen), wird es dort auch einige Ruinen und wohl auch  neutrale Fraktionen zu sehen geben. Spezielle Aufträge, die die  Unterwasserwelt mit einbinden sind sehr wahrscheinlich vorhanden.
Zurück zu den Techs:
Diese  sind nötig um Unterwasserstädte und Hubschrauber (Verwendung noch  unklar) zu bauen. Außerdem ist die Forschung, die sich an den  vergangenen Teilen orientiert nur mit den Techs möglich. Die Techs  besitzten im Gegensatz zu den Ecos und Tycoons nur 2  Zivilisationsstufen: Wissenschaftler und Genies.

So, das wäre  alles, was ich soweit gefunden habe. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob das so  jetzt alles stimmt, da ich das Heft selber wie gesagt noch nicht habe.  Falls einer von euch die PCG gekauft hat, wäre es super, falls ihr die  restlichen Info´s hier posten könntet oder mir eine PN schreibt. Ich  versuch mir die Zeitung selber so schnell wie möglich aufzutreiben.



> Hab sie mir heute geholt und kurz durchgeblättert. Zum lesen des  Artikels bin ich noch nicht gekommen, aber die Bilder sind der Hammer.  Unterwasserebenen mit zu besiedelnden Plateaus sind ja wohl mal echt  cool!
> Werde wohl meinen ganzen Urlaub bis zum Winter aufheben, um dann zu zocken.  Freue mich schon sehr drauf.



Na, das hört sich doch gut an! Ich merk schon, wie mich selber wieder das Anno-Fieber packt und das ohne den Artikel...


----------



## Niza (4. August 2011)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Hab sie mir heute geholt und kurz durchgeblättert. Zum lesen des Artikels bin ich noch nicht gekommen, aber die Bilder sind der Hammer. Unterwasserebenen mit zu besiedelnden Plateaus sind ja wohl mal echt cool!
> Werde wohl meinen ganzen Urlaub bis zum Winter aufheben, um dann zu zocken.  Freue mich schon sehr drauf.


 das ist ja mal echt cool
Nicht nur über Land sondern auch unterwasser
Ich freu mich schon richtig auf das Spiel

Habe mir jetzt auch die PCG geholt und interressanter Bericht


----------



## riedochs (4. August 2011)

Interesse hätte ich ja an dem Spiel, aber abwarten was für einen DRM Dreck da Ubisoft sich wieder einfallen lässt.


----------



## Robonator (4. August 2011)

Solange es wieder einen guten Endlosmodus gibt bin ich zufrieden


----------



## Niza (4. August 2011)

Leider habe ich das zu spät gesehen
Ubisoft hat ca 100 Beta tester gesucht 
*und die Bewerbungszeit ist am 1.8. ausgelaufen*

ANNO Fokusgruppen Umfrage
"....Gesucht werden 100-120 Personen die, direkt bei Related Designs in  Mainz, 
das noch in der Entwicklung befindliche ANNO 2070 spielen wollen..."

Schade

EDIT:
Habe zuspät gemerkt das es auch im Start Thread genannt wird 
unter USER - Test

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## DaxTrose (5. August 2011)

Hier der GamesCom Teaser. Hatte allerdings gehofft, dass man mehr von der Unterwasserwelt sieht! 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zA0PfQf4Nyo


----------



## DarkMo (5. August 2011)

nujo, gab immerhin schonma nen ganzes uboot zu sehn ^^
sieht aber wirklich nach nem gemoddeten 1404 aus  und ganz am anfang, da sin die berge noch im nebel un schälen sich ganz langsam da raus, da sind deren reflektionen im wasser schon deutlich zu sehn! *korinthen kack*


----------



## Robonator (5. August 2011)

Wäre geil wenn man nicht nur eine Fraktion spielen kann sondern wenn man die auch so ein bischen "mixen" kann. 
Ich würde dann z.B. auf einen Tei lder Insel in paar Windkrafträder bauen und auch ein Industrie Gebiet


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. August 2011)

@Robonator

So wie ich das verstehe geht das glaube ich sogar...
Bin mir aber nicht sicher.
Auf jeden Fall kann man erst auf Tycoons setzen und dann zu den Ecos wechseln.
Wenn man bereut die Natur zerstört zu haben


----------



## DaxTrose (5. August 2011)

Aber genau das kann man doch machen! ...oder habe ich jetzt wieder was falsch verstanden?


----------



## MESeidel (5. August 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wäre geil wenn man nicht nur eine Fraktion spielen kann sondern wenn man die auch so ein bischen "mixen" kann.
> Ich würde dann z.B. auf einen Tei lder Insel in paar Windkrafträder bauen und auch ein Industrie Gebiet


Ja kann man.
Wurde schon in allen Previews geschrieben.

Irgendwann wurde auch schno berichtet, dass die meisten Testspieler mit Eco angefangen haben und dann aber auf Tycoon switchen weil es so viel effizienter ist ;o)


----------



## Robonator (5. August 2011)

lol  
Naja mal schauen. Ich bin dem Game gegenüber eher optimistisch. Bis jetzt hat mich noch kein Anno Teil enttäuscht. Ausser vieleicht 1404 weil der Endlos-Modus dort für mich zu kurz war  
Nur kleine Inseln und die Map an sich war auch klein. Dazu nur so wenige Gebäude und Möglichkeiten :/


----------



## MESeidel (5. August 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hat mich noch kein Anno Teil enttäuscht. Ausser vieleicht 1404 weil der Endlos-Modus dort für mich zu kurz war
> Nur kleine Inseln und die Map an sich war auch klein. Dazu nur so wenige Gebäude und Möglichkeiten :/


Echt?
Für mich der beste Teil^^
Gut könnte mehr Monumente gebrauchen, Orientalischen Hafen, Option um Abschalten der Kommentar-Nachrichten und vor allem viel besser AI.
Aber ansonsten super...


----------



## DarkMo (5. August 2011)

das mit den "fraktionen" is sicher genauso gelöst wie mit "normal" und "orient" in 1404 *denk* naja, ma schauen as draus wird *g*


----------



## NCphalon (6. August 2011)

Glaub ich net, entweder sucht ma sich die Fraktion am Anfang aus oder die Kultur passt sich an die Spielweise an.


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. August 2011)

Fraktionen
Es sind drei Fraktionen geplant. Zum einen die Ecos und zum andern die Tycoons. Diese beiden sind die etwas größeren Fraktionen, zwischen denen sich der Spieler zu Beginn entscheiden muss. Eine spätere Mischung der beiden Philosophien ist auch möglich. Außerdem wird es eine dritte Fraktion geben, die sogenannten Techs. Diese sind im Spielverlauf ähnlich wie der Orient in Anno 1404. [6] [9]
Tycoon: Bei dieser Fraktion ist die Wirtschaft auf maximale Effizienz auf Kosten der Umwelt ausgelegt.
Eco: Diese Fraktion ist umweltbewusst und geht schonend mit natürlichen Resourcen um.
Tech: Diese Fraktion ist neutral eingestellt zu beiden anderen. [9]
Die Techs besitzen im Gegensatz zu den beiden anderen Fraktionen nur zwei Zivilisationsstufen, Wissenschaftler und Genies.
Ohne die Techs ist keine Forschung möglich.
Durch die Techs lassen sich Hubschrauber bauen, die noch einen weiteren Spielaspekt beinhalten, der im Herbst bekannt gegeben werden soll.
Nur durch die Techs ist es möglich die Unterwasserwelt zu besiedeln. Allerdings soll die Besiedlung der Unterwasserwelt nicht zur Erreichen des Spielziels, welches in diesem Fall das Erreichen der höchsten Zivilisationsstufe ist, notwendig sein. Wohnhäsuer sind allerdings nicht Unterwasser möglich.
Energie und Energiegewinnung nehmen dieses Mal eine wichtige Rolle ein. [2]
Die Eco-Fraktion setzt dabei auf umweltfreundliche und nachhaltige Methoden, wie Wind- und Solarenergie.
Die Tycoon-Fraktion hingegen auf fossile Brennstoffe wie Kohle, Öl und Gas, was eine entsprechende Umweltverschmutzung nach sich zieht.
Im späteren Spielverlauf wird auch die Erzeugung von Energie durch Kernfusion und -spaltung möglich sein, was allerdings mit dem Risiko einer verheerenden Havarie des Kraftwerks einhergeht. [7]
Je nachdem, welche Methoden genutzt werden, soll dies deutlich am Aussehen der Insel sichtbar werden. [3] [7]
Die Ecos werden für die umweltfreundliche Energiegewinnung wesentlich mehr Platz einkalkulieren müssen als die Tycoon-Fraktion. [7]
Ohne Energie oder bei einer zu geringen Energieproduktion werden die Betriebe nur auf einem minimalen Level laufen. [7]
Die Spielmechanik der drei Fraktionen soll sich nicht stark unterscheiden sein - allerdings ist hier noch eine Überraschung geplant. [7]
Die Ecos können die Ökobilanz auf einem gutem Niveau halten, indem sie Wetterstationen, Kläranlagen und die bereits bekannten Ozonemaker bauen. [7]
Im späteren Spielverlauf soll sich die effiziente Industrie der Tycoons mit der Ökotechnik der Ecos verbinden lassen, sodass man das Beste beider Welten vereinen kann. 

Quelle: www.worldofanno.de


----------



## Robonator (6. August 2011)

Ich frage mich wie das dann wieder mit den Piraten funktioniert 
Und bis jetzt hört sich das für mich irgendwie zu sehr nach Wirtschaft an.


----------



## Glühbirne (10. August 2011)

Uiuiui, hier war ja was los! 
Werde den Thread überarbeiten mit den neusten Infos, wenn ich Zeit habe.


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. August 2011)

Gibts auch schon die Systemanforderungen für maximale Details + max AA und AF?


----------



## Glühbirne (10. August 2011)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Gibts auch schon die Systemanforderungen für maximale Details + max AA und AF?


 Nein, momentan sind nur die minimalen Systemanforderungen bekannt, die aber auch noch unvollständig sind. Die findest du im Startpost, wurden in einem Gamestar-Preview bekannt.


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. August 2011)

Puh spielen kann ich es schon mal 
Ich hoffe bald kommen die maximalen Systemanforderungen...
Naja zocke gerade jetzt in den Ferien viel Anno 

Hab mal noch eine Frage:
Ich checke das mit dieser Arche irgendwie nicht...
Also man kommt ja mit der in die Spielwelt.
Und dann kann man Schiffe aussenden...
Und die Arche bleibt ja dann da.
Was bringt sie dann?

Fragen:

1. Fungiert die Arche als Freier Händler/ Lord Northburg?
2. Was bringt sie im späteren (Endlos)spielverlauf?

Hab im Startpost nix dazu gefunden.
Auch nix bei Google.

Und hier werfe ich auch noch ein paar Vermutungen ein:

1. Es gibt keine Piraten?!?!?!
2. Es gibt ja verschieden große Marktplätze, folglich könnten die Marktplätze als "Bevölkerungslimit" benutzt werden(ein kleiner birgt 500 Leute, ein mittlerer 2500, und ein großer 10000, pro Marktplatz halt).


----------



## MESeidel (10. August 2011)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Hab mal noch eine Frage:
> Ich checke das mit dieser Arche irgendwie nicht...
> Also man kommt ja mit der in die Spielwelt.
> Und dann kann man Schiffe aussenden...
> ...


Ja ist neutrale kraft wie Northburg.
Zum einkaufen und vermutlich auch wieder Aufträge.
Außerdem wurde gesagt man kann Sachen einlagern und damit in's nächste Spiel mit nehmen (nicht nur Kampagne)!
Ob das nur Waren oder auch Schiffe betrifft: keine Ahnung...



1000Foxi schrieb:


> Und hier werfe ich auch noch ein paar Vermutungen ein:
> 
> 1. Es gibt keine Piraten?!?!?!
> 2. Es gibt ja verschieden große Marktplätze, folglich könnten die Marktplätze als "Bevölkerungslimit" benutzt werden(ein kleiner birgt 500 Leute, ein mittlerer 2500, und ein großer 10000, pro Marktplatz halt).


Warum soll es keine Piraten geben.
Meines Wissens nach wurde dazu noch nichts gesagt.
Heute gibt es doch auch Piraten, auch wenn sie nicht mehr so prachtvolle Schiffe haben^^

Glaube die Marktplätz-Größe bestimmt eher den Aktionsradius.
Indirekt zwar auch die Einwohner weil die ja von der Anzahl der Gebäude abhängen, aber weißt wie ich es meine.
In 1404 hat man ja bei Großstädten 5 Kathedralen gehabt.
Hier wäre das dann nur ein großes Markthaus.
 Naja mal sehen...


----------



## Charlie Harper (11. August 2011)

Bekommt das Spiel einen Online-Zwang?


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. August 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:
			
		

> Bekommt das Spiel einen Online-Zwang?



Ich glaube ja, ich hoffe nein


----------



## Robonator (11. August 2011)

Ich hoffe das die das endlich mal ändern. Man braucht nicht mehr als 1 riesiege Kathedrale auf einer Insel... der Wirkungsbereich war viel zu klein, meiner Meinung nach. Auch der von Marktplätzen etc.


----------



## MESeidel (11. August 2011)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja, ich hoffe nein


In der PC Action steht, das ist noch nicht geklärt.
Der Entwicler würde gerne wieder darauf verzichten, aber muss man noch mit Ubisoft verhandeln...


----------



## NCphalon (11. August 2011)

Mir is das wurscht, ich hab eigentlich permanent Internet, is höchstens ärgerlich wenn es irgendwie ausfällt.


----------



## NexusEXE (12. August 2011)

Warum kann man in der zukunft nicht auch mit flugzeugen oder gar raumschiffen handel betreiben? 

Und warum sind die nationen verschwunden?


----------



## DarkMo (12. August 2011)

das is 2070! ned 3060 ^^ das is ja wie in den 60ern, wo sie meinten in den 80ern sind wir aufm mars un jeder hat nen flugauto  gut, in den 70ern warn sie ja nahe dran, zwar nur alles geraucht, aber die bunten bilder arn bestimmt spacig


----------



## Rizzard (17. August 2011)

Ich bind hier mal den neuen Trailer mit ein.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzEPMOZ4hM4


----------



## DaxTrose (17. August 2011)

Sehr schön! Endlich bewegte Bilder der Unterwasserwelt! Ich bin echt mal gespannt, wie sich das Ganze spielt!


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. August 2011)

Ich denke, es wird so sein wie in der Oberwelt, so dass halt Schluchten so wie das Meer unbebaubar sein werden.
Und dass man ein "Markthaus" oder Unterwasserhaus  haben muss um den Bereich zu vergrößern.
Halt genauso wie Oben nur mit ner anderen Kulisse.
Ist aber nur ne Vermutung 

Und: 
Logo ??

Ist das der Cover?????
Ich glaube Fake...


----------



## A.N.D.I. (17. August 2011)

Das ist ein Fake. Auf dem Cover ist noch das alte USK Logo abgebildet.


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. August 2011)

O.K....
Aber ich glaube der Cover ist gut möglich, aber halt mit neuem USK Logo und ohne die 2 Leute (verzeiht
Mir wenn man die kennen sollte.. Bin nicht so der Menschenkenner).
Was meint ihr?

Hier ein Argument:
http://www.pcgames.de/screenshots/970x546/2011/06/Christopher_Schmitz_ANNO2070.jpg


----------



## A.N.D.I. (17. August 2011)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> O.K....
> Aber ich glaube der Cover ist gut möglich, aber halt mit neuem USK Logo und ohne die 2 Leute (verzeiht
> Mir wenn man die kennen sollte.. Bin nicht so der Menschenkenner).
> Was meint ihr?
> ...



Gutes Argument.
Meinetwegen kann das Cover aussehen wie es will. Mir geht es um den Inhalt.


----------



## BigJim87 (18. August 2011)

So.. samstag gehts ab zu Related Designs nach Mainz..
Freu mich schon und bin mal gespannt was es so bei Anno 2070 neues zu entdecken gibt..


----------



## Robonator (18. August 2011)

Spieletipps war schon da 

Anno 2070 - Preview bei spieletipps


----------



## DarthLAX (19. August 2011)

wie "es geht zu related designs"?

kann man da so einfach rein schauen?

mfg LAX


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2011)

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. August 2011)

Ich denke er wurde eingeladen...
Vllt. Ist er ja Redakteur bei irgendeiner Zeitschrift?!?!?!
Naja es wäre nett er würde berichten


----------



## xTc (20. August 2011)

Vor einiger Zeit konnte man sich als Tester für die Beta melden.
Ausgewählte Personen wurden eingeladen um Anno 2070 zu testen und Feedback zu geben.


----------



## NCphalon (20. August 2011)

Wehe er kommt dann mit "NDA" wenn er wieder da is


----------



## DarthLAX (20. August 2011)

aha...

NDA? - find sowas eh käse, denn eigentlich ist es doch besser - auch für die hersteller (vor allem für die sogar) - wenn die tester vom ersten eindruck zu einem game (sofern positiv natürlich) reden dürfen (würde das keinem verbieten - ist konstenlose werbung)

mfg LAX


----------



## midnight (20. August 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> aha...
> 
> NDA? - find sowas eh käse, denn eigentlich ist es doch besser - auch für die hersteller (vor allem für die sogar) - wenn die tester vom ersten eindruck zu einem game (sofern positiv natürlich) reden dürfen (würde das keinem verbieten - ist konstenlose werbung)
> 
> mfg LAX


 
Naja aber Eindrücke sind immer unterschiedlich. Und wenn du mit der Meinung "sonn Drecksspiel" da rausgehst haben sie da auch nichts von. Außerdem bleibts so spannend. Und Spannung ist nunmal Kundenmagnet Nummer 1.


----------



## xTc (20. August 2011)

Davon abgesehen, werden die Material zu sehen bekommen, was sie auch sehen dürfen.
Releated Designs gerade bei solchen Veranstaltungen nicht alles raushauen. 

Und wenn es so wäre, könnte einer der "Tester" Releated Designs richtig in die Suppe spucken.
Und das sich alle dann an ein NDA halten - wer's glaubt...


----------



## Glühbirne (20. August 2011)

So, habe den Thread mal leicht überarbeitet, werde in den kommenden Tagen noch etwas aktualisieren/hinzufügen. 
Statt der kleinen Rubrik zum mittlerweile vergangenen User-Test, findet ihr jetzt ein paar Fazits aus den neusten Previews auf einen Blick.


----------



## KILLTHIS (21. August 2011)

Ich kann's kaum noch erwarten, das Spiel endlich zu spielen. Insbesondere die Öko-Bilanz empfinde ich als interessanten Part innerhalb der quasi neuen Anno-Welt.


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. August 2011)

Uhhhhh...
Das wird wieder doof....
Ich hatte schon mit der Finanz-Bilanz immer Probleme....
Und jetzt ach noch ne Öko-Bilanz!?
Da sehe ich schwarz.
Naja so schwer wird's nich sein


----------



## Mko (21. August 2011)

Vorneweg möchte ich den Threadersteller für das gelungene Intro loben, eine gute und gelungene Zusammenfassung 

Zum Spiel selbst bin ich ehrlich gesagt etwas zwiegespalten. Die  Versetzung des Settings in die Zukunft verspricht theoretisch relativ  viel Neues und Spannendes. Aber mir scheint dass das grundlegende  Spielprinzip mit den immer gleichen Städteaufbausystemen und  Warenwirtschaftskreisläufen nicht wirklich angetastet wird und nur die  peripheren Ecken des Spiels verändert werden. Wenn man wie ich seit dem  ersten Teil der Reihe dran ist, dann kommt das auf Dauer trotz seiner  grundlegenden Genialität etwas öde und altbekannt vor.
Man soll mich jetzt nicht falsch verstehen, die grundlegende Idee hinter  allen Anno-Teilen ist genial, aber mir kommt das manchmal vor wie ein  Haus in dem alle paar Jahre die Wände in einer neuen Farbe gestrichen  werden. Beim Einzug findet man das Haus umwerfend und toll, aber  irgendwann können die Farbwechsel nicht mehr darüber hinwegtäuschen,  dass es doch immer derselbe Grundriss und dieselben Räume sind. Man  findet das Haus immer noch ganz nett, aber nicht mehr...

Nachdem ich deswegen schon Anno 1404 nicht gekauft habe, werde ich Anno  2070 zwar eine Chance geben. Zuversichtlich bin ich da aber nicht, ich  hoffe mal auf eine aussagekräftige Demo


----------



## DaxTrose (22. August 2011)

Ein sehr interessantes Interview findet ihr auf der Partnerseite gamezone:
Anno 2070: Die Entwickler beantworten Community-Fragen | Gamezone - Die Community von Spielern für Spieler! - Spiele Reviews und Spiele News zu für Wii, Nintendo DS, PS2, PS3, PSP, Xbox360 und PC! - Video Portal powered by Hardwareclips.com

Viel Spaß!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. August 2011)

Wir waren auf der Gamescom und Kollegen xTc hat für PCGH einen Hands-on-Test von Anno 2070 geschrieben.


----------



## alexcologne (26. August 2011)

Frage zu Anno 2070.

Wird Ubisoft wieder den Sielder 7 Silenthunter Online Kopierschutz zwang haben?

Grüße


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. August 2011)

Das wurde schon beantwortet -.-


----------



## xTc (2. September 2011)

Hier mal eine kleine Vorschau zur Anno 2070 Limited Edition:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inhalt der  Limited Edition:

die Vollversion
ein 152-seitiges Artbook
zwei Soundtracks (Ecos und Tycoons)
ein A2 Poster
ein 6-in-1-Solar-Paket (Bausatz mit futuristischem Spielzeug)
hochwertige Sammlerbox

Mehr Informationen gibt es hier:
PCGH - Anno 2070 Limited Edition: Ubisoft kündigt Sonderedition an, brandneue Screenshots


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. September 2011)

Intressante Edition 
Mich interessiert wohl am Meisten der Soundtrack.
Aber den wirds früher oder später bei Amazon geben


----------



## xTc (2. September 2011)

Mittlerweile kann man die Limited Edition auch bei Amazon vorbestellen:
ANNO 2070 Limited Edition @ Amazon.de

Kostenpunkt: 70,- Euro


----------



## Luke Skywalker (3. September 2011)

Dann werd ich mir wohl die Limited Edition gönnen  

Ich weiß nicht ob das schonmal jemand gefragt hat, aber gibs in Anno 2070 noch "Glauben" als Bedürfniss ?


----------



## Mko (3. September 2011)

Ich habe davon ehrlich gesagt noch nichts gehört, kann es mir aber nicht vorstellen. Die Zukunft ist der Atheismus


----------



## Luke Skywalker (4. September 2011)

Vielleicht wird Glauben ja dann durch Propaganda ersetzt.


----------



## SuRReal (4. September 2011)

Bin mal gespannt, wird bestimmt geil!


----------



## frEnzy (11. September 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das ne Neuigkeit ist aber ich habe heute eine Email von Amazon bekommen, dass das neue Veröffentlichungsdatum der 17.11.2011 ist.


----------



## MESeidel (11. September 2011)

Hat jemand die Computer Bild Spiele gekauft?
Und wenn ja leifert der Artikel Neuigkeiten oder nicht?^^


----------



## DaxTrose (13. September 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob das ne Neuigkeit ist aber ich habe heute eine Email von Amazon bekommen, dass das neue Veröffentlichungsdatum der 17.11.2011 ist.


 
Der Termin wurde heute von UBISOFT bestätigt:
Anno 2070: Ubisoft nennt genauen Termin
Dann weiß ich ja, wann ich meinen Jahresurlaub nehmen kann!


----------



## frEnzy (14. September 2011)

Amazon war schneller ^^


----------



## Glühbirne (14. September 2011)

Uiuiui, hier war ja die Hölle los!
Wieso werd ich denn trotz Abo nicht mehr benachrichtigt?
*Startpost-Überarbeitung incoming!*

Edit:
So, hab´s mal überarbeitet:
*Links von DaxTrose und PCGH_Thilo hinzugefügt (Danke! )
*Alle Info´s zur Limited Edition
**Infos zur Closed Beta!*


----------



## DaxTrose (15. September 2011)

Da habe ich doch gleich noch etwas für Dich zum Einfügen in den Startpost. Hier wird einem endlich einmal das Militärsystem etwas näher gebracht. 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tFCNAEqrmo


----------



## Glühbirne (17. September 2011)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Da habe ich doch gleich noch etwas für Dich zum Einfügen in den Startpost. Hier wird einem endlich einmal das Militärsystem etwas näher gebracht.



Danke Dax!
Habs gleich mal hinzugefügt. Sehr schönes Video!
Wie gefällt Euch denn das neue Kampfsystem?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (17. September 2011)

Glühbirne schrieb:


> Danke Dax!
> Habs gleich mal hinzugefügt. Sehr schönes Video!
> Wie gefällt Euch denn das neue Kampfsystem?


 
Ohne Fußsoldaten kam es mir am Anfang komisch vor. Aber der Schritt ist logisch begründet.


----------



## zockerprince15 (18. September 2011)

Jo hoffentlich ist das Kampf system nicht so ein müll wie in anno 1404. 
Es scheint ja gut durchdacht zu sein und deswegen freue ich mich auf das neue kampfsystem.


----------



## DaxTrose (23. September 2011)

Hier ein neues Video zur Ökobilanz! Viel Spaß!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMKJaFl51Ss


----------



## Morpheus1822 (23. September 2011)

Ich freu mich immer mehr auf Anno 2070. Die neuen Elemente hören sich durchdacht und interessant an.


----------



## Glühbirne (24. September 2011)

Danke, DaxTrose, werd´s mal zum Startpost hinzufügen!
Habe hier auch noch ein ganz nettes Video gefunden:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PSHtLuaaGI&feature=relmfu
Viel Spaß!


----------



## DaxTrose (24. September 2011)

Sehr schönes Video! Aber irgendwie gefällt mir das Menü noch nicht so richtig. Sieht irgendwie kalt und noch nicht fertig aus. Aber da Anno auch noch nicht fertig ist, kann sich da ja noch was ändern. Meisten zeigt man solche Sachen aber erst, wenn sie auch so im Spiel drinbleiben! Man wird sehen...


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. September 2011)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass es Regen gibt?!?


----------



## Conqi (25. September 2011)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Video! Aber irgendwie gefällt mir das Menü noch nicht so richtig. Sieht irgendwie kalt und noch nicht fertig aus. Aber da Anno auch noch nicht fertig ist, kann sich da ja noch was ändern. Meisten zeigt man solche Sachen aber erst, wenn sie auch so im Spiel drinbleiben! Man wird sehen...


 
Steht ja auch extra im Trailer, das Interface ist noch nicht final.



1000Foxi schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass es Regen gibt?!?



Und der soll sogar physikalisch korrekt von Dächern laufen und Pfützen bilden, hoffe das wird was


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. September 2011)

Lars-G90 schrieb:
			
		

> Steht ja auch extra im Trailer, das Interface ist noch nicht final.
> 
> Und der soll sogar physikalisch korrekt von Dächern laufen und Pfützen bilden, hoffe das wird was



Ich finde das Interface eig. Garnicht mal so schlecht.
Es macht auf mich einen Futuristischen Eindruck (den es ja auch haben sollte)

Cool das mit dem Regen dann wird man wieder einige Zeit mit der Postkartenansicht verbringen


----------



## Glühbirne (25. September 2011)

> Aber irgendwie gefällt mir das Menü noch nicht so richtig. Sieht irgendwie kalt und noch nicht fertig aus.


Seh ich genau so. Aber wie ja schon gesagt wurde, ist das ganze noch nicht final.



> Und der soll sogar physikalisch korrekt von Dächern laufen und Pfützen bilden, hoffe das wird was


Hört sich super an!

Übrigens: Die nächste Informationsflut wird uns die neue http://www.pcgames.de/PC-Games-Bran...n-Gilde-2-Renaissance-846495/galerie/1567969/PCGames bringen (Ausgabe 10/11)
Ich zitiere mal das Cover:
"Infos & Bilder satt: die Kämpfe, die KI-Gegner, die Piraten, die Diplomatie, *die Atomwaffen*!"
Na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt...


----------



## DaxTrose (30. September 2011)

Es sind jetzt Infos, bzw. Spekulationen  über den Kopierschutz aufgetaucht:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...m-Always-on-Kopierschutz/Strategiespiel/News/
Demnach braucht man keine ständige Internetverbindung! Wäre ja wirklich schön, wenn diese Unart langsam wieder verschwindet!


----------



## Glühbirne (4. Oktober 2011)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Es sind jetzt Infos, bzw. Spekulationen  über den Kopierschutz aufgetaucht:
> Anno 2070: Minimale Systemanforderungen bekannt - Was ist mit dem Always-on-Kopierschutz? - kopierschutz, ubisoft, systemanforderungen, anno 2070
> Demnach braucht man keine ständige Internetverbindung! Wäre ja wirklich schön, wenn diese Unart langsam wieder verschwindet!


Danke für die Infos!

 Übrigens kann ich Euch nur den PC-Games Artikel ans Herz legen, ist sehr gut geschrieben. Im Artikel wird relativ ausführlich auf das neue Kampfsystem eingegangen (was anscheinend viel umfangreicher wird) und auf die KI-Gegner, die auch einen sehr vielversprechenden Eindruck machen.
Eindruck: "Überragend"


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hab heute den PCGH Artikel zur Engine gelesen:

1. Sie haben wohl kein DX 11 sondern 10.1 weil die Features wie z.b. Tesselation in Anno überflüssig sind.

2. Das Wasser sieht viel schöner aus (sogar auf den Screenshots!)

3. Die vorbeifahrenden Objekte wie Autos werden auf den Gebäuden gespiegelt(!)

4. Es wurden einige Postkarteneffekte hinzugefügt

5. Das Regenwasser und die Pfützen wurden bestätigt 

Den Rest hab ich leider vergessen weil ich hab den Artikel gerade nicht Griffbereit 
Aber morgen kommt warsch. was weil ich dann gucken kann


----------



## xTc (5. Oktober 2011)

Neuer Trailer zu Anno 2070:

[HWCLIP]http://www.hardwareclips.com/video/5029/ANNO-2070-Das-Militaer-Krieg-ist-nur-eine-Option[/HWCLIP]


----------



## Glühbirne (6. Oktober 2011)

xTc schrieb:


> Neuer Trailer zu Anno 2070:


 
Sieht sowohl grafisch als auch spielerisch klasse aus!
Danke dafür!


----------



## DaxTrose (11. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich auch einen Tag/Nacht-Wechsel? Könnte ich mir schon ganz interessant vorstellen. Vor allem, wenn die Stadt nachts beleuchtet wird, oder man Probleme beim Stromausfall bekommt und nichts mehr richtig, oder nur schwer erkennen kann. Ähnlich dem Sandsturm aus Anno 1404.


----------



## Yakuza (11. Oktober 2011)

da hast du recht, das wäre ne tolle sache. ob sie da drauf gekommen sind?


----------



## DaxTrose (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass man nachts mehr Strom verbraucht und wenn man auf Solarzellen oder Photovoltaik gesetzt hat, es im Handling schwieriger wird. Aber alleine schon der Atmosphäre wegen fände ich es cool. Ich stelle mir einfach mal vor, wie die riesigen Werbebildschirme nachts aussehen - und das Ganze noch bei Regen!  Cool wär's schon....


----------



## Conqi (12. Oktober 2011)

Tag-7Nachtwechsel ebenso wie Jahreszeiten wurden schon immer abgelehnt, weil Anno zeitlos sein soll. Oder weil sie keine vernünftigen Ideen hatten, aber offiziell eben die Zeitlosigkeit


----------



## axxo (27. Oktober 2011)

Hat vielleicht jemand noch einen Beta Key für mich über, das wäre echt supi  !!


----------



## xTc (27. Oktober 2011)

Eine kleine Vorschau zu Anno 2070:

*Link entfernt

* Am Besten in 1080p schauen, sonst sieht es etwas zermatscht aus.
Ich werde am Wochenende weiterspielen und dann auch ein paar Screenshots posten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

Was hast du denn für eine Stimme?


----------



## xTc (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich sage in dem Video nüschts. 
Spiel läuft im Hintergrund weiter und ich sammel fleißig Rohstoffe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

Und wer labert da so mit einem merkwürdigen Akzent?


----------



## xTc (27. Oktober 2011)

Sind die Ingame-Gegener und die Trulla, die dich betreut.


----------



## Conqi (28. Oktober 2011)

Und wieder einer, der nicht lesen kann scheinbar. 



> *Es ist nicht erlaubt, Screenshots, Videos, Spielstände oder ähnliches Material auf externe Server wie z.B. Rapidshare, directupload.net, imageshack.us usw. hochzuladen!*



Ich würd das Video runternehmen bevor Ubisoft das für dich tut. Und nächstes mal: erst lesen, dann (Video) posten


----------



## DaxTrose (28. Oktober 2011)

@xTc: Ich habe den Link aus Deinem Post entfernt. Begündung siehe Lars-G90 Zitat! 
An Deiner Stelle würde ich das Video auch von der YouTube Seite nehmen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2011)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> @xTc: Ich habe den Link aus Deinem Post entfernt. Begündung siehe Lars-G90 Zitat!
> An Deiner Stelle würde ich das Video auch von der YouTube Seite nehmen!


 
In den Regeln steht nichts von YouTube als externen Server? 
Immer diese Zensur hier. Gibts was Neues von Bulldozer, ganz gleich aus welcher dubiosen Quelle, wird gleich eine News verfasst, verlinkt man hier mal ein Video, ist das Gemeckert groß.
Ganz armes Verhalten.


----------



## DaxTrose (28. Oktober 2011)

Dann möchte ich an dieser Stelle noch mal auf die Forenregel ab 4.4 hinweisen!
*4.4 Urheberrechtsschädigende Inhalte*
Es hat nichts mit Zensur zu tun. Selbst Spielezeitschriften wie PCGH dürfen nicht alles veröffentlichen, was ihnen gezeigt wird. Und als Beta-Tester sollte es einem auch klar sein, dass man solche Inhalte nicht einfach, ohne Genehmigung, zeigen darf.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In den Regeln steht nichts von YouTube als externen Server?



Sollen sie jetzt alle externen Server auflisten?


----------



## axxo (3. November 2011)

Ab morgen wirds übrigens eine Demo Version des Spiels geben!

Anno 2070 - Demo kommt morgen - News - GIGA.DE - GIGA.DE


----------



## Glühbirne (3. November 2011)

Danke für die Info axxo!
Pünktlich zum Demo-Start werde ich morgen den Startpost mal auf den neusten Stand bringen und ordentlich überarbeiten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. November 2011)

Hmm... heute ist Freitag... ich sehe nichts von der Demo. 

Falls die doch noch auftauchen sollte, bitte einen Downloadlink posten.


----------



## turbosnake (4. November 2011)

Habe auch nichts gefunden, also wird sie erst später kommen.


----------



## Leandros (4. November 2011)

Jetzt kommt ne Anno Demo und mein Rechner ist Schrott. Blöder Zeitpunkt!


----------



## Zeromajor (4. November 2011)

Kuckst du hier: www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,852122/Anno-2070-Demo-als-Download-erschienen-Update/Strategiespiel/News/
Oben rechts ist der Download-butten.


----------



## NCphalon (4. November 2011)

Hab eben mal die erste Mission gezockt, kam sofort rein ins Spiel, gefällt mir richtig gut 

Finds lustig, dass die teilweise die Symbole (z.B. von Fisch und Kohle) recycled haben, da fühlt ma sich wieder ins 15. Jh. zurückversetzt 

Weniger lustig find ich, dass es bei mir auf höchsten Details grad noch so flüssig läuft (25-40fps) und das war noch ohne große Städte und AA hätt ich auch gern noch en bisschen mehr


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. November 2011)

Ich hoffe, ihr habt das alle hier gesehen?

Anno 2070 Hands-on-Test: Die ersten zwei Stunden im Endlos-Spiel - Update: Fast 40 Vergleichsbilder der Grafikqualität [Test des Tages] - ubisoft, anno 2070


----------



## NCphalon (4. November 2011)

Habt ihr bei dem "nur AA/kein AA" Vergleichsbild die Bilder vertauscht oder hat RD die Optionen im Menü vertauscht?^^


----------



## Leandros (4. November 2011)

Will Anno 2070 Zocken, aber ich glaube kaum das, dass auf meinem Laptop mit einer 8600M GS und Ubuntu läuft.


----------



## axxo (4. November 2011)

Hier der Link zur Download Page bei Ubi, falls die anderen mal nicht gehen sollten: Ubisoft - ANNO 2070 - Spielbare Demo

Ich würde direkt vom Ubiserver ziehen bei mir gehen da gerade 7mb/s konstant


----------



## NCphalon (4. November 2011)

Joa, hatte eigentlich erwartet da wegen Überlastung nur mit en par KB/s ziehen zu können aber es ging sehr flott


----------



## turbosnake (4. November 2011)

Ist es normal das man in der Demo kein Ton hat und sich alle Texte selber durchlesen muss?


----------



## NCphalon (4. November 2011)

Nö eigentlich net


----------



## turbosnake (4. November 2011)

Ich habe beim Startfilm(den Hersteller Logos ton),allerdings im Spiel nicht mehr.
Woran liegt das?


----------



## NCphalon (4. November 2011)

Hatte es eben auch, stell mal in den Audiooptionen Manuell deine Soundkarte ein, dann sollte es wieder gehn.


----------



## turbosnake (4. November 2011)

Hat funktioniert!
Danke für die Hilfe.

EDIT: Ich komme schon am Anfang nicht weiter wie soll ich das Gebäude mit einer Straße anschließen, mein Breich ist dafür zu klein.


----------



## Luke Skywalker (4. November 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Hat funktioniert!
> Danke für die Hilfe.
> 
> EDIT: Ich komme schon am Anfang nicht weiter wie soll ich das Gebäude mit einer Straße anschließen, mein Breich ist dafür zu klein.



Welches Gebäude meinst du denn ? Du musst in der 1. Mission etwas Platzsparend bauen, Markthäuser kann man erst gegen Ende der 2.Mission bauen.


Noch eine Frage:

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Schaufelradbaggern ? Auf der Gamescom hab ich in einem Trailer welche gesehen die schon ein großes Stück abgebaut haben, aber in der Demo haben sie sich nicht von der Stelle gerührt.


----------



## turbosnake (4. November 2011)

In der 1 Mission, des Ding was Strom braucht.
So habe ich es jetzt gelöst:


turbosnake schrieb:


> Die 1.Mission war etwas "buggy", man soll ja den Bagger (oder so) per Straße anschließen, allerdings reicht dafür der Befehlsradius nicht aus. Eigentlich eine einfache Sache man baut ein "Markthaus (Name aus 2070 vergessen)". dies war allerdings nicht verfügbar, habe einfach ein 2 Zentrum gebaut.


----------



## NCphalon (4. November 2011)

Kann man nur die ersten 2 Missionen spielen? Nach der 2. beendet sich das Spiel.


----------



## turbosnake (4. November 2011)

Meines Wissen nach ja, habe aber bis jetzt nur die 1 gespielt.


----------



## NCphalon (4. November 2011)

Hab die 2. 2x gespielt weil ich dachte es wär beim ersten mal abgestürzt bevor die 3. freigeschaltet wurde xD


----------



## axxo (4. November 2011)

Seit ihr vom ersten Eindruck her auch so enttäuscht wie ich? Irgendwie fühle ich mich in dem Spiel absolut nicht wohl, es fühlt sich an wie die alten Anno Teile nur mit futuristischer Grafik (und die gefällt mir nicht wirklich sonderlich), desweiteren finde ich die Menüs in diesem Stil absolut unhandlich.


----------



## midnight (4. November 2011)

Ich weiß auch noch nicht, was ich davon halten soll. Es es halt 100% Anno, nur im anderen Szenario. Und das will meiner Meinung nach so garnicht zusammenpassen.


----------



## axxo (4. November 2011)

Eben. Ich hätte ein Anno 1901 oder Anno 1801 mit Kontoren in Hamburg und Holland oder so als neues Szenario ziemlich cool gefunden,oder eins das in China spielt,da hätte man doch wirklich viel draus machen können. Das futuristische passt einfach nicht. Ich werde mal die Vollversion abwarten, aber das ich die so intensiv spiele wie all die Vorgänger bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. November 2011)

Ich hab die Demo jetzt gespielt und kann mich mit dem Design anfreunden.
Klar, es ist was Neues, mit der Energie Geschichte, der Öko Bilanz, aber das ist OK, es passt in die Zeit und daher wird es ein Erfolg werden.
Ich habs mir schon bestellt.


----------



## NCphalon (4. November 2011)

Bin am überlegen ob es sich lohnt 70€ für die (wirklich Umfangreiche) LE hinzublättern 

Aber das Spiel entspricht genau meinen hochgesteckten Erwartungen


----------



## axxo (4. November 2011)

Ich bin mir immernoch unschlüssig. 
Muss dazu aber auch sagen das ich im Moment mit iGPU spiele weil meine Karte gerade ausser Haus ist da ich einen Wasserkühler anfertigen lasse,deswegen nur auf niedrigen Details.

Mir ist auch klar, das man in einer Demo nur einen Bruchteil des eigentlichen Umfangs anspielen kann, allerdings hätte ich es cool gefunden, in der Demo eben gerade die Sachen zu sehen, die es in den vorherigen Anno Teilen noch nicht gab, z.B. die Luft und Unterwasserebene. So wirkt die Demo eben nur wie Anno1404 mit einem andern Grafikset und schnelleren Schiffen. 

Was ich aber cool finde sind die neuen Bedürfnisse: Casinos, Spirituosen, Fast Food.

Würde am liebsten die Beta spielen, um mich endgültig zu entscheiden, im November fällt das auch immer etwas schwer, weil so viele Spiele erscheinen, die man unbedingt haben muß( BF3, MW3, Anno2070 und ne neue Maus  ).


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (5. November 2011)

Hi Leute, 

Ich lad mir grad die Demo runter und da kam bei mir die Frage auf ob man für Anno 2070 eine Internetleitung zum Programmstart braucht? In der Demo hab Ich gelesen das diese nicht erforderlich ist, wie ist dies aber bei der Vollversion?


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. November 2011)

Hab die Demo gerade auch durchgespielt 
Aber ich glaub die Grafik ist noch nicht final weil:

1. Kantenglättung nur An/Aus in 1404 bis zu 16+Q
2. Die Demo hat DX 9 und im Interview wurde gesagt dass man DX   10.1 verwenden wird.

Ich wollte das nurmal so anmerken


----------



## NCphalon (5. November 2011)

Bei mir zeigt Afterburner OSD DX11 an 

@Stormtrooper: Die Vollversion brauch nur beim ersten Programmstart ne Verbindung, danach kannste dann auch ohne Verbindung und ohne DVD zocken.


----------



## DaxTrose (5. November 2011)

Ist das ein Problem der Demo oder nur bei mir so, dass der Ausbau der Warenlager nicht funktioniert. Hatte ein Warenlager und mein Kontor erweitert und sie sind einfach verschwunden. 
Ansonsten macht es auf jeden Fall Appetit auf mehr und ich freue mich schon auf den 17.11.

EDIT: Bei mir zeigt Afterburner auch DX11 an!


----------



## Royma_kaay (5. November 2011)

Also ich war ja bis jetzt nicht so der Anno Freund, vll. auch wegen den Szenarien (steh net so auf "Geschichtsspiele"). Aber das Szenario von Anno 2070 hat mich richtig überzeugt. Die Demo gefällt mir bis jetzt sehr gut und ich könnte mir vorstellen das Spiel nicht nur wie seine Vorgänger für 1 Std. anzufangen und es dann wieder wegzulegen, sondern mich auch mal länger damit zu beschäftigen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. November 2011)

Hmm bei mir hat er bei der Installation gesagt Installing DirectX 9...
Weil ich hab den PC erst sehr kurz.
Und von DX 10 oder gar 11 hat er Nix gesagt...


----------



## Conqi (5. November 2011)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ist das ein Problem der Demo oder nur bei mir so, dass der Ausbau der Warenlager nicht funktioniert. Hatte ein Warenlager und mein Kontor erweitert und sie sind einfach verschwunden.


 
Soweit ich weiß sollten die in der Demo nicht ausbaubar sein, sind es aber nur gibts das Modell und alles für die Ausbaustufe nicht und daher verschwinden die beim Ausbau leider.


----------



## NCphalon (5. November 2011)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Hmm bei mir hat er bei der Installation gesagt Installing DirectX 9...
> Weil ich hab den PC erst sehr kurz.
> Und von DX 10 oder gar 11 hat er Nix gesagt...


 
Dann guck mal was Afterburner anzeigt. Aber wenn du ne DX11 fähige GraKa hast und Win7 nutzt sollte es DX11 sein.

EDIT: Hab mich ma in dein Profil bemüht, wir ham ja fast den selben Rechner xD


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (5. November 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:
			
		

> @Stormtrooper: Die Vollversion brauch nur beim ersten Programmstart ne Verbindung, danach kannste dann auch ohne Verbindung und ohne DVD zocken.



Thx, das wollte ich hören. 

Hab die Demo schnell mal gezockt, und mein Fazit: Wird gekauft!


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. November 2011)

Also ich hab ja ne DX11 GraKa und Win7 64 Bit
Aber wo sehe ich beim Afterburner auf welchem DX Anno läuft??


----------



## Conqi (5. November 2011)

Zu DirectX 11: Das Spiel unterstützt DirectX 11, nutzt es aber nicht (oder so, ist ne verwirrende Angelegenheit^^). Wer ne DirectX 10-Karte hat, kann alle Features nutzen, wozu DirectX 11 jetzt genau genutzt wird, weiß ich auch nicht sicher, könnte vielleicht für Performance-Verbesserungen genutzt werden oder so.


----------



## axxo (5. November 2011)

Die Demo funktioniert bisher sogar mit der iGPU, denke aber mal das es bei der Vollversion dann eng werden wird.


----------



## NCphalon (5. November 2011)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Also ich hab ja ne DX11 GraKa und Win7 64 Bit
> Aber wo sehe ich beim Afterburner auf welchem DX Anno läuft??


 
Im Spiel oben Rechts vor den FPS wenn das OSD aktiviert is.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2011)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ist das ein Problem der Demo oder nur bei mir so, dass der Ausbau der Warenlager nicht funktioniert. Hatte ein Warenlager und mein Kontor erweitert und sie sind einfach verschwunden.
> Ansonsten macht es auf jeden Fall Appetit auf mehr und ich freue mich schon auf den 17.11.


 
Das scheint ein Bug zu sein, der auf die Demo begrenzt ist, denn ein Upgrade des Kontors oder der Markthäuser ist ja eigentlich gar nicht notwendig und daher haben die Entwickler in der Demo das einfach weggelassen, also die Settings, Grafiken und sonst alles, nur eben den Button haben sie nicht deaktiviert.


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. November 2011)

So, ich muss jetzt mal dumm fragen wie man das "OSD" aktiviert(was ist das überhaupt??)


----------



## KornDonat (5. November 2011)

Ich werd mir Anno 2070 wohl auch holen das Szenario gefällt mir echt gut, hab allerdings ein wenig Angst das ich als Anno Einsteiger überhaupt nicht klar komme  Die Demo war schon ganz nett um einen kleinen Einblick zu bekommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2011)

Du kannst dir ja mal die Demo vom Vorgänger 1404 runterladen und testen, damit du weißt, wie es vorher war und was sich mit 2070 geändert hat.
Anno 1404 - Demo - Download - CHIP Online

Letztendlich ändert sich eigentlich nur das Szenario, statt Mittelalter nun Zukunft, aber das Spieleprinzip ist immer das gleiche.


----------



## NCphalon (5. November 2011)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> So, ich muss jetzt mal dumm fragen wie man das "OSD" aktiviert(was ist das überhaupt??)


 
OSD=On Screen Display.

Eigentlich müsste mit der Installation von Afterburner ein Icon mit der Beschriftung "MSI On-Screen Display server v.X.XX" in der Statusleiste erscheinen, da mal draufklicken, wie man das aktiviert und konfiguriert sollte eigentlich selbsterklärend sein, wenn man etwas englisch kann.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (6. November 2011)

Also die Grafik finde ich eigentlich ganz okay.
Und diese Holo-Frau ist auch ganz sympathisch.
Ich freu mich auf den 17.11


----------



## NCphalon (6. November 2011)

wie die analoge Halluzinelle xD


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So habe ich es jetzt eingestellt, aber ich sehe nirgendswo die DX Version 

EDIT: Ich sehe nur die FPS
EDIT 2: Ich habs jetzt: es steht jetzt da oben: D3D11 das heißt das es DX 11 ist oder?


----------



## NCphalon (6. November 2011)

Genau.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (6. November 2011)

Die Demo gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut, aber sie ist zu kurz um ein finales Urteil zu fällen. Diese Politik-Optionen gefallen mir sehr, leider gab es davon nichts in der Demo zu sehen. Der Punkt mit der Verschuldung klingt ebenfalls interessant.
Wenn die Städte größer werden, wird es wohl schwer werden die Übersicht zu behalten, da Produktionsgebäude sich nicht allzu stark von den restlichen Gebäuden abheben. 
Hoffentlich kann man dieses Staudamm auch selber bauen.

Ich würde momentan ca. 30€ dafür hinlegen, aber in der Demo war noch nicht alles enthalten. Also bleibe ich weiterhin optimistisch.


----------



## DaxTrose (6. November 2011)

Ich glaube irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass man Staudämme an vordefinierten Stellen selber bauen kann! Die Demo finde ich allerdings auch etwas zu kurz, um sich einen Eindruck machen zu können. Man hätte zumindest ein Endlosspiel starten können und ein Zeitlimit von etwa 4 Std. festlegen sollen. Aber ich hab's eh schon bestellt und es sind ja nur noch elf Tage bis zum release!


----------



## PCTom (6. November 2011)

ich steh echt auf dem Schlauch  entweder hab ich bei der Menüführung etwas übersehen  ich kann einfach keine Fischerhütten bauen  komm nicht weiter


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. November 2011)

In der Anno 1404 Demo gabs ja das endlosspiel auf 1h begrenzt...


----------



## NCphalon (6. November 2011)

Naja aber:

Anno 1404 Demo: 1,7GB
Anno 2070 Demo: 1,0GB


----------



## A.N.D.I. (6. November 2011)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ich glaube irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass man Staudämme an vordefinierten Stellen selber bauen kann! Die Demo finde ich allerdings auch etwas zu kurz, um sich einen Eindruck machen zu können. Man hätte zumindest ein Endlosspiel starten können und ein Zeitlimit von etwa 4 Std. festlegen sollen. Aber ich hab's eh schon bestellt und es sind ja nur noch elf Tage bis zum release!


 
Das klingt doch super.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn jemand einen ausgiebigen Test von Anno 2070 machen und hier posten.

@PCTOM

Klick mal auf den Kopf von dem Arbeiter neben dem Kopf von EVE rechts unten. Da muss die Fischerhütte sein.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (6. November 2011)

Ich fände es cool wenn man an jedem Fluss oder Quelle einen Staudamm selbst definieren könnte, sprich eigene Größe definieren oder die Form.


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. November 2011)

Ich wollte noch fragen, kann es sein dass die performance in der Demo noch nich so gut is wie die in 1404, denn ich kann 1404 auf höchsten details zocken, aber bei 2070 muss ich eine Sache runterstellen(z.b. Posteffekte von Sehr Hoch auf hoch)...
Aber laut meiner HW sollte ich es locker auf Höchsten spielen können spielen können(Signatur PC).
Kann es sein das das AF so viel ausmacht, denn das ist ja bei 2070 max. 16x und bei 1404 max. 8x, aber Kantenglättung ist ja bei 2070 nur An/Aus und bei 1404 bis zu 16x+Q..
Also was meint ihr dazu?
Ich binn iwie ein bisschen verwirrt
Und ich habe hin und wieder Framerateeinbrüche von 30-40 aufeinmal auf 15....


----------



## PCTom (6. November 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> @PCTOM
> 
> Klick mal auf den Kopf von dem Arbeiter neben dem Kopf von EVE rechts unten. Da muss die Fischerhütte sein.



das Menü ist doch offen von dem Arbeiter  keine Hütte


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2011)

Schau mal in deas Menü der Frau.


----------



## PCTom (6. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Schau mal in deas Menü der Frau.



da ist nur die Straße drinn 

egal  ich finde es schon noch raus oder meine Inst hat einen BUG


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2011)

Dann erfülle mal die gestellten Aufageben einfach.


----------



## axxo (7. November 2011)

Wie ist das eigentlich wenn man Online spielen will, gibts da so ein Matchmaking wo ich mir Gegner suchen lassen kann oder wie läuft das?


----------



## midnight (7. November 2011)

Matchmaking, für Anno? Ich denke es bleibt bei der schnöden Lobby, wo man sich treffen kann...


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2011)

PCTom schrieb:


> ich steh echt auf dem Schlauch  entweder hab ich bei der Menüführung etwas übersehen  ich kann einfach keine Fischerhütten bauen  komm nicht weiter


 
Siedle Arbeiter an, also bau Hütten, wenn die Nahrungsmittel zur Neige gehen, kommt Eve angelaufen und erklärt dir, dass du Fischerhütten bauen sollst, dann sind sie freigeschaltet und du kannst sie erreichten.

Was hat es denn eigentlich mit den Atomwaffen auf sich, hat da jemand schon Infos zu?
In der RDA Datei gibts einen interessanten Sound, der nennt sich "Military Nuclear Impact" und klingt auch so, wie er heißt.
Kann man also "Inter-Inselraketen" bauen mit Atomsprengköpfen drauf?


----------



## NCphalon (7. November 2011)

Das wär fies xD


----------



## DaxTrose (7. November 2011)

Im GameStar Artikel der 12/2011 heißt es: "Atompilze in Anno? Spätestens im letzten Kampagnenkapitel wird klar, dass die schöne heile Welt von früher Vergangenheit ist." Also wird es wohl Atombomben geben!


----------



## Glühbirne (7. November 2011)

DaxTrose schrieb:
			
		

> Im GameStar Artikel der 12/2011 heißt es: "Atompilze in Anno? Spätestens im letzten Kampagnenkapitel wird klar, dass die schöne heile Welt von früher Vergangenheit ist." Also wird es wohl Atombomben geben!



Jup, wird es geben. Angeblich auch mit "Abschussvorrichtung" in Form eines Extra-Menüs. Die Atomraketen haben aber nur die Tycoons, die Ecos haben dagegen stationäre und mobile Abwehrschilde, soweit ich weiß. Der Einsatz von Atomraketen zieht die Umweltbilanz ins Bodenlose und soll Sanktionen der Mitspieler nach sich ziehen. Gebaut werden können aber nur Raketen, die aus enstprechenden Silos abgefeuert werden, die nur durch Aufklärungseinsätze gefunden werden können, so hab ich das jedenfalls verstanden.
Ich finds super, verleiht sicherlich einer Schlacht einen ordentlichen Wendepunkt, wenn man nicht aufpasst.


----------



## KornDonat (7. November 2011)

Das mit den Atombomben hört sich ziemlich interessant an 
Mal schauen wie gut mir Anno so gefallen wird.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (7. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt ne Anno Demo und mein Rechner ist Schrott. Blöder Zeitpunkt!


 
dito, mir hats letzte woche die graka zerlegt!


----------



## Kaid (7. November 2011)

Anno + SyFy ?  was will man mehr ?


----------



## Pumpi (11. November 2011)

Hab mir gerad den neuen NV Betatreiber geladen, um mal zu gucken ob das SLI Profil schon zu testen ist mit der Demo. Siehe da, das Profil funzt, und zwar richtig gut. Wer hätte das gedacht, das es ein gut funktionierendes SLI Profil für 2070 gibt, und das noch vor Release ?

Wenn man denn auch noch die Wolken zum post Processing abschalten kann, wenns soweit ist, dann wird auch wieder klare Sicht 

Ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf ...


----------



## DaxTrose (12. November 2011)

Es gibt ein neues Video zum Metagame auf Youtube, in dem der Entwickler Dennis Filipovic auf den neuen Onlinepart eingeht!
Viel Spaß!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMFosEbDPxQ


----------



## NCphalon (12. November 2011)

Öööööhm... hammer


----------



## Naicheben (13. November 2011)

Wollt ihr wissen, wie bei mir die Demo aussieht? imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## Conqi (13. November 2011)

Grafiktreiber updaten?


----------



## Naicheben (13. November 2011)

Meine Graka hat nen Defekt ;D


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. November 2011)

Juhu, endlich ist Anno vorbestellt


----------



## NCphalon (14. November 2011)

Dito, CE für 63,99€ inkl. Versand 

(Günstiger als Amazon xD)


----------



## DaxTrose (14. November 2011)

Ich habe gerade eine Mail von Amazon bekommen, in der das Erscheinungsdatum auf den 19.11. korrigiert wurde. Auf der Amazon-Seite steht allerdings noch der 17.11. 
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass es bislang noch gar keine Goldstatus-Meldung gab. Oder habe ich sie einfach nicht mitbekommen? Denn wenn es diese Woche erscheinen soll, müsste ja vor etwa zwei Wochen der Goldstatus erreicht worden sein.


 CE für 63,99€ inkl. Versand ??? WO das denn?


----------



## NCphalon (14. November 2011)

DriveCity... bei gh.de kann man auch die Preise von Spielen vergleichen xD

http://gh.de/677850?plz=&t=v&va=b&vl=de&v=e#filterform


----------



## frEnzy (15. November 2011)

Ich habe gerade die Versandbestätigung von Amazin erhalten  Juhu!!


----------



## NCphalon (15. November 2011)

Dito (aber für 6€ weniger xD)


----------



## KornDonat (15. November 2011)

Bis morgen gilt der Vorbesteller Bonus noch oder ? 
So langsam muss ich eine Entscheidung treffen, Anno 2070 oder The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim...


----------



## NCphalon (15. November 2011)

Also ich persönlich hol mir Skyrim erst, wenn die gröbsten Fehler (Abstürze, Grafikfehler, etc.) ausgemerzt sind und es das als Angebot bei Steam gibt.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (15. November 2011)

Bild: annohy8rh.png - abload.de Der Postbote war mir heute früh schon gnädig  Zu sehen die Limitierte Anno 2070 Version


----------



## NCphalon (15. November 2011)

Bwoah 

Aber zocken kannstes nochnet oder?


----------



## Dwayne1988 (15. November 2011)

Doch ich kann es Spielen  Irgendwie habe ich immer das Glück das neuerscheinungen immer 2 Tage vor Release bei mir Morgens im Briefkasten liegen. Selbiges war bei Skyrim der fall.


----------



## NCphalon (15. November 2011)

Warum gibts denn da ne Online Aktivierung wenn die net verhindert dass vor Release gezockt wird?^^


----------



## riedochs (16. November 2011)

Verwendet Anno den Ubisoft Launcher oder ähnliches?


----------



## The_Trasher (16. November 2011)

Ich denke schon, weil doch alle Ubisoft Spiele das in letzter Zeit hatten. Ich persönlich finde den Gamer-Launcher sehr gut... Kein Vergleich zum Windows Live von GTA IV DD


----------



## riedochs (16. November 2011)

Das heißt ich muss permanent online sein und wenn bei Ubisoft mal wieder ein Furz im Server quer steckt kann ich nicht spielen? Nein danke. Dann verzichte ich gerne.


----------



## DaxTrose (16. November 2011)

Nein, musst Du nicht!*

Zitat PCGames: *_"Interessant ist aber vor allem, dass Anno 2070 wohl nicht auf den  Ubi-Launcher als Kopierschutz setzt. Das lässt sich daraus ablesen, dass  eine Internetverbindung lediglich zum einmaligen Anmelden benötigt  wird. Ihr müsst also nicht über eine ständige Internetverbindung  verfügen, um Anno 2070 spielen zu können."
_ 
Quelle: Anno 2070: Minimale Systemvoraussetzungen bekannt gegeben, Kopierschutz ohne ständigen Online-Zwang


----------



## riedochs (16. November 2011)

Irgendwie fehlt mir da bei Ubisoft das Vertrauen.


----------



## turbosnake (16. November 2011)

Hat Sat heute schon das Spiel, so das man es kaufen kann?

Und es kommt ohne UBilauncher?


----------



## vodun (16. November 2011)

Sag mal hat wer das spiel schon zuhause? weil ich hab's jetzt schon da ( Amazon lässt grüßen ) installiert ist es auch schon nur WTF Day one Patch ist angesagt kp wie groß der insgesamt ist aber ca. 660MB bis 1GB hat der schon weil mit ca 1,1MB pro sek manchmal sogar mehr bin ich jetzt schon ca.10 min dran voll dumm

Ach PS der Ubisoft Game Launcher ist wieder mit an bord


----------



## riedochs (16. November 2011)

vodun schrieb:


> Ach PS der Ubisoft Game Launcher ist wieder mit an bord



Laut Gamestar ohne Ubischrott Launcher: http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/anno-2070/news/anno_2070,46845,2562108.html


----------



## turbosnake (16. November 2011)

War einer bei Sat und hatte die das Spiel dort schon?

Warum brauche in eine Uplay Acoount?
Wenn das so ist beliebt es im Regal stehen.


----------



## NCphalon (16. November 2011)

Dein Pech 

Meins kam heute, hab heut morgen in der Schule schon bei der Paketverfolgung gesehn, dass es zugestellt wurde, hab wie auf glühenden Kohlen gehockt


----------



## turbosnake (16. November 2011)

Hole mir eh nächste Woche Sonic Genarations und habe mit Skyrim jetzt schon genügend zu tun.
Oder ich hole mir Uncharted 3 für die PS3,

Von daher hat  Related Designs pech gehabt  es gibt atm viele Spiele auf die ich Bock habe.


----------



## NCphalon (16. November 2011)

Achso Skyrim über Steam zu aktivieren is in Ordnung, aber Anno einmalig bei der Installation net?^^

(Soll keine Kritik sein, mach was du willst aber ich will deine Logik verstehen^^)


----------



## turbosnake (16. November 2011)

Es geht um den Uplayacoount, das dieser benötigt wird steht auch hier!
Die Sereinnummer ist mir wayne und einmal aktivieren auch , nur der zusätlich unnötige Acc stört mich.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. November 2011)

So, zum Aufwärmen für den Test um 18 Uhr gibt es noch etwas Historisches zu Anno 

Zum baldigen Start von Anno 2070: 13 Jahre Anno im Grafik- und Infovergleich - ubisoft, anno 1404, anno 2070


----------



## turbosnake (16. November 2011)

Hier ist das ganze besser beschreiben:ANNO 2070 (PC) - Game Launcher und Kopierschutz | 4players.de: Aktuelle News über das Strategie Spiel ANNO 2070
Vorallem einfach Programme installieren OHNE zu fragen!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. November 2011)

Und hier wie angekündigt 2x Anno 2070

Anno 2070 Kampagne im Test 1 von 3

Anno 2070 Endlos-Modus im Test


----------



## NCphalon (16. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Hier ist das ganze besser beschreiben:ANNO 2070 (PC) - Game Launcher und Kopierschutz | 4players.de: Aktuelle News über das Strategie Spiel ANNO 2070
> Vorallem einfach Programme installieren OHNE zu fragen!


 
Also bei mir stehts auf der Packung und im EULA steht das bestimmt auch 

Vllt sollten die Publisher ja noch en mündlichen Hinweis veröffentlichen für die, die net lesen wollen/können^^


----------



## frido007 (16. November 2011)

Der Auto-Patcher nervt gewaltig.   Dauert ja ewig. Jetzt schon ca 30 min.


----------



## Robonator (16. November 2011)

Die Atombombe sieht irgendwie ziemlich schwach aus


----------



## Patpaz (16. November 2011)

So ein scheiß 

Da gibt man doch ernsthaft 45€ für so ein Dreck aus und muss dann ein Update ziehen (wohlgemerkt 420MB groß) !!!!
Dieses Update läuft gerade seit 1 Stunde und es ist immernoch nicht fertig. Ich lade mit sage und schreibe 40KB/s !!!!!

Wenn dieses Update nicht über die Nacht fertig ist, geht dieser Dreck morgen wieder an Ubisoft zurück. Es hackt wohl????


----------



## axxo (16. November 2011)

Kann man das denn schon online kaufen, bei origin oder so?


----------



## NCphalon (16. November 2011)

Ne, offizielles Releasedatum is ja erst morgen 

Un lieber en Day -1 Patch von überlasteten Servern als en verbugtes Spiel^^


----------



## frEnzy (16. November 2011)

Über 1 Std. Ladezeit bei dem Patch wäre ich froh. Bei mir krebst der Download mit 20-25 kb/s herum... Aber NCphalon hat recht. Lieber einen guten Patch als ein verbugtes Spiel. Muss eh noch ein Referat für morgen früh fertig machen. Ist wohl besser so, dass der Patch nicht fertig wird 

Edit: Geil! Nach dem das erste Update unendlich lange gebraucht hat, sollte ich das Spiel aktivieren. Dann kam ein weiteres, wenn auch kurzes Update und dann gabs die Meldung "Das Spiel muss neu installiert werden. Es wurde kein UbisoftLauncher gefunden."
Hä? Wäre es nicht vielleicht Aufgabe des Setups dafür zu sorgen, dass alle Programme installiert werden, die nötig sind? Was ist denn das für eine Verarsche?


----------



## Glühbirne (16. November 2011)

So, hab den Thread mal auf den neusten Stand gebracht. Werde morgen wahrscheinlich nochmal drei Texte zu den Fraktionen schreiben, für den Startpost. 
Wer kann denn schon zocken? Wie gefällts euch?


----------



## PCGHGS (16. November 2011)

Anno 2070 - Boxenstopp-Video zur Collector's Edition & Online-Aktivierung


----------



## turbosnake (16. November 2011)

Das klingt nicht sehr positiv was über die CE gesagt wird.

Aber mehr kann man für 25€ nicht erwarten.


----------



## NCphalon (16. November 2011)

Ich hatte eigentlich keine Probleme mit dem Solarbaukasten, der Typ hat sich einfach nur dämlich angestellt 

(Jetz brauch ich nurnoch die empfohlenen 100W Halogen oder pralles Sonnenlicht um das Ding in Gang zu bringen^^)


----------



## turbosnake (16. November 2011)

Ich bin am zweifeln ob ich mir das Game überhaupt holen werde.
Oder warte ich darauf das die Server abgeschaltet werden und es dann ohne Kopierschutz ist wie 1404.

Der Ubilauncher hält mich davon ab, nicht der Acc ansich, denn habe ich mir auch für DA:O bei Bioware gemacht.


----------



## Glühbirne (16. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich bin am zweifeln ob ich mir das Game überhaupt holen werde.
> Oder warte ich darauf das die Server abgeschaltet werden und es dann ohne Kopierschutz ist wie 1404.
> 
> Der Ubilauncher hält mich davon ab, nicht der Acc ansich, denn habe ich mir auch für DA:O bei Bioware gemacht.


 
Bis die Server runterfahren gibt es schon die nächsten drei Anno-Teile
Wo ist das Problem? Du kannst doch ohne Ubilauncher spielen, der ist nicht dabei.
Ist der selbe Kopierschutz wie bei 1404.


----------



## turbosnake (16. November 2011)

Warum wird dann der Launcher mitinstalliert?
Das sagt zumindest 4players, ob es auch die Gamestar sagt weiß ich nicht mehr.

Und Anno 1404 hat* Keinen* Kopierschutz mehr seit Patch 1.1!


----------



## NCphalon (16. November 2011)

Hab das Solarding zum laufen gebracht, mit em 500W Halogenstrahler aus 50cm Entfernung volle Möhre auf die Zelle


----------



## Conqi (16. November 2011)

Nur aufpassen, dass das billige Ding nicht schmilzt und irgendwelche giftigen Dämpfe freisetzt.

Ich hab das Spiel dieses mal nicht vorbestellt, weil keiner hier ist um das Paket anzunehmen, werd morgen wohl zum diesen Montag frisch eingeweihten Telepoint in der Nachbarstadt dackeln und kaufen, ob sie wohl die CE haben? Mal sehen. Der Release von 1404 war da ja irgendwie schöner, an dem Donnerstag hatte ich schulfrei, ich hab mir die Fingernägel abgekaut wo der UPS-Mann denn bleibt und dann bis Abends zocken, war ein schöner Donnerstag


----------



## NCphalon (17. November 2011)

So en Strahler hat immernoch um einiges weniger Energie als die pralle Sonne xD


----------



## McLee (17. November 2011)

Mein Anno ist gestern auch erschienen.
Gut, erster Tag, alle ziehen Updates aber nach 2 Stund war dann alles fertig *g*

Bis jetzt sagt mir Anno zu aber was ist schon ein Abend Anno? eigentlich nichts 
Werds Week erst mal durch zocken.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (17. November 2011)

So ein Mist - Ich hab die Limited bestellt...
Amazon hatte schon vor 2 Wochen einen vorraussichtlichen Liefertermin am 2. Januar?!
Auf Nachfrage sagte man mir es sei doch der 17. Nov.

Und nun sitze ich hier und bekomme laut meiner Paketsverfolgung das Paket erst am 19. !


----------



## NCphalon (17. November 2011)

Storniers un bestell bei DriveCity, is billiger un schneller^^


----------



## DaxTrose (17. November 2011)

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand versucht, dass Spiel Offline zu spielen? Ich kann es nicht. Ich kann zwar in den Offlinemodus gehen, sobald ich das Spiel starte, muss ich mich aber anmelden, oder kann Anno 2070 verlassen. Auf der Verpackung steht das allerdings etwas anders. Dort steht wirklich, dass man nur einmal, zu Aktivierung, Online sein muss.  Komme mir jetzt etwas übers Ohr gehauen vor. Da ich viel unterwegs bin und nicht immer Online sein kann, fällt somit das Spielen aus. Genau das wollte ich aber nicht und war auch immer ein Grund für mich, solche Spiele nicht zu kaufen. Wenn UBISOFT aber einfach mal behauptet, dass man es Offline spielen kann und man erst, nach dem man das Spiel installiert und an sein Account gebunden hat (beziehungsweise binden lassen musste) herausfindet, das auf der Verpackung einfach mal gelogen wurde, fände ich das eine bodenlose Frechheit. Würde ich noch schlimmer finden, als der auf der Verpackung versprochene Multiplayer-Part bei Anno 1503, den es so nie gab, bzw. nie richtig funktionierte und Monate später erst nachgereicht wurde!


----------



## turbosnake (17. November 2011)

Ich würde das Spiel zurückgeben, das müsste funktionieren.  Frage deswegen am besten mal jemand der sich damit auskennt zB Pokerclock!

Wenn das stimmt gut das ich es (noch) nicht habe!


----------



## axxo (17. November 2011)

@Daxtrose: Du musst dich zwar anmelden, aber das Programm bleibt im Offlinemodus. Ich kenn das so von Driver, da muss man einen Ubidingens Account erstellen, einmal Online anmelden und danach kann man auch offline zocken, aber man muß sich eben mit dem Account im Spiel anmelden, damit Erfolge usw gespeichert werden können.

Kurzum gesagt: Es funktioniert auch offline, allerdings nicht ohne sich mit dem Ubiaccount,mit dem man das Spiel erstmalig gestartet hat, im Spiel anzumelden.


----------



## kyyo (17. November 2011)

Iwer nen Plan warum Anno 2070 bei mir nicht starten will? Der sagt mir immer "This game is currently unavaible. Please try again later." :/ Dabei wollte ich doch die Weltmeere mit einem Ölteppich überziehen.


----------



## DaxTrose (18. November 2011)

*@axxo:* Ich habe ja schon ein Account erstellt. Nur, nachdem ich das Programm in den Offlinemodus gestellt habe, und Anno starten will, muss ich mich in Anno wieder anmelden, oder abbrechen, was dann das Ende von Anno bedeutet und ich wieder auf dem Desktop lande. Jetzt habe ich in der Windowsfirewall Anno und den UBI-Launcher geblockt und ich muss mich nicht mehr anmelden und kann Offline spielen. Also nur über umwege. 

*@kyyo:* Vielleicht ist es bei Dir eine Firewalleinstellung, die das erste registrieren verhindert?


----------



## Yakuza (18. November 2011)

Was ich ziemlich nervig finde ist, dass das Bild auf höchsten Einstellungen so verschwommen wirkt. Da bekomme ich nach ner Zeit Augenschmerzen von.

Lösung?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. November 2011)

Hier findet ihr ein paar GPU-Benchmarks zu Anno 2070.


----------



## kyyo (18. November 2011)

Hat allg. was mit Steam zutun, scheint so zu sein das die Dateien noch encrypted sind. Ist das erste mal das ich von Valve/Steam enttäuscht bin. Hätte man ja nichtmal vorher testen können oder so.. :/


----------



## axxo (18. November 2011)

@Daxtrose: Und wenn du die Onlineverbindung kappst, startet das Spiel dann ? Ich kann mir eben vorstellen das das prüft ob eine Verbindung da ist, und falls ja besteht eben Anmeldezwang und falls nein, geht es eben so (würde auch erklären warum du spielen kannst wenn es geblockt ist). Das machen viele Spiele so am Anfang um zu sehen ob die Onlinefeatures miteinbezogen werden oder nicht.

Mal ne andere Frage, weiß jemand, ob diese Keys für 20€ koscher sind oder bekommt man da Probleme ?


----------



## NCphalon (18. November 2011)

kyyo schrieb:


> Hat allg. was mit Steam zutun, scheint so zu sein das die Dateien noch encrypted sind. Ist das erste mal das ich von Valve/Steam enttäuscht bin. Hätte man ja nichtmal vorher testen können oder so.. :/


 
Wie kommst du von Anno 2070 auf Steam?^^


----------



## wuschi (18. November 2011)

Anno 2070 

glaub so kommt er drauf


----------



## turbosnake (18. November 2011)

Setzt das Steam Anno auch den Ubilauncher vorraus?


----------



## kyyo (18. November 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, Ja. Ist zwar dann doppeltgemoppelt mit Steam - allerdings bin ich bis auf diesen Fehltritt mit Anno 2070 bisher immer zufrieden gewesen mit Steam. Nun denn ich warte ma noch bis Samstagabend ansonsten wirds zurückgegeben.

-edit-

Yey Anno 2070 wird decrypted. <3


----------



## NCphalon (18. November 2011)

Ah ok, dacht Ubisoft vertraut auf den eigenen Shop


----------



## deeps (18. November 2011)

die Ubisoft Online Anmeldung für das Starten von Anno ist schade. Die sonst so brilliante Anno Reihe lässt sich auf mittelmaß Niveau herab, obwohl Raubkopier ja doch keine Probelme mit den Schutzmaßennahmen haben


----------



## axxo (18. November 2011)

Ich habs mir eben bei Gamesrocket gekauft. Falls jemand Bock auf Multiplayer hat einfach mal melden !


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (18. November 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Falls jemand Bock auf Multiplayer hat einfach mal melden !


 
idR. schon sehr gern, würds nur vorher gern noch etwas besser kennen/spielen lernen.


----------



## NCphalon (18. November 2011)

Mein Rechner is momentan irgendwie instabil, wenn ich zocke (und auch nur dann) stürzt das Spiel (egal ob Anno oder Oblivion) nach einiger Zeit einfach ab (schwankt zwischen 20 min und mehreren Stunden), egal ob mit OC oder allem auf Stock, wenn ich das in den Griff bekommen hab können wir gern ma Multi zocken


----------



## axxo (18. November 2011)

Pvt. Krabby schrieb:


> idR. schon sehr gern, würds nur vorher gern noch etwas besser kennen/spielen lernen.


 
Ja ich hab die letzten 2 Stunden auch festgestellt das ich mich da erstmal zurecht finden muss.

Was mich stört ist das alle Gebäude(vor allem die Markthäuser) sich optisch auf den ersten Blick nicht unterscheiden, ich muss alles anklicken um überhaupt zu sehen was ich wo hin gebaut habe, das hält ziemlich auf.

Desweiteren sind die Baumenüs auf der falschen Seite und komplett unübersichtlich, alles in der gleichen Farbe.


----------



## TheGhost5583 (19. November 2011)

ich hab mir gestern die Demo gezogen um das spiel unter die lumpe zu nehmen bedienung ect. nun ja nachdem ich gerade mal 7min gebraucht habe um 1,2GB zu saugen, musste ich ja nicht lange warten.

habs mir gleich auf mein Laptop installiert und da gabs schon das erste Problem (Win7 Ultimate x64 DX11), gegen ende der installation ohne mich zu fragen (find ich grausam sachen zu installieren die ich nicht haben möchte) versucht der DX zu installieren, keine ahnung welche version, nach vergangenen 30min hat mir das zu lnage gedauert und hab abgebrochen, spiel ist aber komplett installiert.

dachte Super endlich kann ich es testen, spiel gestartet, oh graus (dachte solch zeiten wären vorbei) abspannvideo am ruckeln, menü am ruckeln, ok alles runter geschraubt immer noch am ruckeln. dachte ok geh ich halt in die nvidia systemsteuerung und stell da noch bischen was ein und ähm ja siehe da, das spiel hat mir meine nvidia-systemsteuerung zerschossen, ok musste eh noch den neusten treiber istallieren, nach dem runter laden und installieren des aktuellen Graka-treibers nviidia-Systemsteuerung gestartet prima funktioniert, spiel gestartet, dauert eine weile, und wieder alles am ruckeln oh graus, spiel wieder beendet (verdammt wo ist der button in dem menü zum beenden des spiels? also übern task-manager beendet) wieder in die nvidia-systemsteuerung und geht wieder nicht, also treiber neu installieren und demo runter, schade häte ich gern getestet.

jemand vielleicht eine idee?

hab ein Acer Aspire 7736ZG
2,2GHz
Geforce G210M 2301MB Turbo Chache
4GB RAM


----------



## Dr|Gonzo (19. November 2011)

Bin mal gespannt auf das Game. Die alten Teile haben immer gut gefallen.


----------



## NCphalon (19. November 2011)

@TheGost5583: Hast du den neuesten Grafiktreiber installiert?


----------



## Naix (19. November 2011)

hi hab ein problem und zwar hab ich anno 2070 über steam gekauft aktiviert und nen auccount gemacht alles schön und gut starte spiel lachncher startet meldet sich an spiel geht los und man glaubt es kaum mann muss sich schon wieder einloggen   was bei mir nicht klappt dauert ewig oder es kommt die fehlermeldung dieser benutzer ist schon angemeldet oder verbindung zum server unterbrochen.


----------



## endgegner (19. November 2011)

Ja so wie es aussieht sind die Ubisoftserver down....


----------



## Naix (19. November 2011)

endgegner schrieb:


> Ja so wie es aussieht sind die Ubisoftserver down....


das wäre ne erklärung für mein problem aber der lancher funtz


----------



## NCphalon (19. November 2011)

Jop und ich dachte man kann es offline spieln?


----------



## endgegner (19. November 2011)

Jez gehts auch wieder bei mir.


----------



## axxo (19. November 2011)

Kann man auch. Ich bekam mitten im Spiel ein Icon angezeigt das die Verbindung zum Internet weg ist, konnte aber ganz normal weiterspielen.
Lag wohl daran das der Server etwas überlastet ist, hab in anderen Foren gelesen das die ganzen Shops die günstig Keys verkaufen mittlerweile ausverkauft sind, denke mal da ist der Ansturm auf die Server dann doch höher als erwartet.

Andere Sache, jemand Interesse an Multiplayer Koop morgen Nachmittag, irgendeine von den schwereren Einzelmissionen?


----------



## TEAM_70335 (19. November 2011)

Naix schrieb:


> hi hab ein problem und zwar hab ich anno 2070 über steam gekauft aktiviert und nen auccount gemacht alles schön und gut starte spiel lachncher startet meldet sich an spiel geht los und man glaubt es kaum mann muss sich schon wieder einloggen   was bei mir nicht klappt dauert ewig oder es kommt die fehlermeldung dieser benutzer ist schon angemeldet oder verbindung zum server unterbrochen.


 über Steam? der Preis von 54,99 € ist unverschämt..da warte ich noch lieber ab. dafür das es quasi in letzter Minute angeboten wurde lehnen die sich ja mächtig aus dem Fenster..
ne da muss ich wohl erstmal skyrim weita zocken


----------



## deeps (19. November 2011)

wo sind denn die gegner im endlos spiel? sonst haben die doch auch immer städte aufgebaut!!?
Mehr als 4 Spieler im Endlos und größere Maps wäre auch schön gewesen.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (19. November 2011)

Hier mal 2 Screenshots aus der Demo. 
Also die Auswirkungen der Kraftwerke auf die Umwelt (Verfärbung der Umgebung) wurden hervorragend umgesetzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## axxo (19. November 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen warum nach jeder Mission immer die Meldung "Prestige konnte nicht gesteigert werden-Nochmal versuchen?" kommt ?


----------



## Glühbirne (19. November 2011)

An alle, die sich noch nicht ganz entschieden haben:
ANNO 2070 - Ubisoft-TV Release Special | Trailer | PC | Videos und Trailer | Ubisoft | Ubisoft-TV
Hier nochmal ein sehr schönes Video, dass das Spiel komplett zeigt.
Danke an dieser Stelle nochmal an pc-jedi!


----------



## Robonator (19. November 2011)

Wie ist es denn nun? Ist das Game wirklich so farblos?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (19. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn nun? Ist das Game wirklich so farblos?


 
Wenn du gegen die Umweltverschmutzung nichts unternimmst, dann sieht es so aus.
Außerdem wären so viele Kraftwerke bei mir gar nicht nötig. Schau mal auf meine Energieeinheiten, ich habe 1347, also hab ich's übertrieben.


----------



## Pumpi (19. November 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Mein Rechner is momentan irgendwie instabil, wenn ich zocke (und auch nur dann) stürzt das Spiel (egal ob Anno oder Oblivion) nach einiger Zeit einfach ab (schwankt zwischen 20 min und mehreren Stunden), egal ob mit OC oder allem auf Stock, wenn ich das in den Griff bekommen hab können wir gern ma Multi zocken


 
Hast du das immernoch ? Wenn ja, dann installier mal einen "vor 280er Treiber", also 260er oder 270er. Es haben mehrere Leute Absturzprobleme mit aktuellem Treiber. Speziell mit OC/OC Karten. Ich kann meine Karte/Karten auch nicht auf 900/950Mhz in dem Game setzen, obwohl das ansonsten recht stabil lief



Robonator schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn nun? Ist das Game wirklich so farblos?


 
Ja es ist absolut farblos, auch wenn die Ökobilanz im positiven ist. Hat sich verschlechtert in bezug zu 1404, leider


----------



## NCphalon (20. November 2011)

Naja 1404 war auch etwas knallig und nach 270 Jahren Industrie siehts nunmal so aus 

Zum Thema Abstürze, heute bin ich trotz Stundenlangen zockens verschont geblieben, vllt hängt das auch mit den Mondphasen und Planetenkonstellationen zusammen^^

P.S.: Wie heißt ihr eigentlich so bei Anno? Ich heiß da genau so wie hier auch


----------



## axxo (20. November 2011)

Ich bin da als Axxo0911 unterwegs, und nach guten 14Stunden Anno gehe ich jetzt schlafen


----------



## NCphalon (20. November 2011)

Hab dich ma geaddet^^


----------



## axxo (20. November 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen warum ich keine Spule Entwickeln kann (3.Kampagne,3.Level)? Da steht als Vorraussetzung im Forschungslabor 5000Credits, die habe ich auch aber das teil lässt sich nicht starten ?


----------



## Pumpi (20. November 2011)

Hab mich als Pumpi74 angemeldet. Zock aber erstmal nur SP um zu checken wies geht


----------



## johannes944 (20. November 2011)

Bild ich mir das nur ein, oder sind die Gegner beim Endlosspiel extrem laff? Im gegensatz zu Anno 1404. Die Bauen garnichts auf ihren inseln, der eine Global Trust Typ baut absolut keine Häuser nur industry...ich verstehs ned...Jeder hat genau eine Insel und ich hab so 4 oder 5...

Im vergleich zu 1404 kommen mir die Bots echt sch**** vor.

Habt ihr heute auch n paar verbindungsprobleme gehabt? Ich wollt vorher zocken, bin aber ned reingekommen...


----------



## NCphalon (20. November 2011)

Vllt muss ma da irgendwas einstelln... bei mir baut nur eine Eden Tussi, die andere hocken auf ihren Archen un einer noch unter Wasser.

EDIT: @johannes: So wie ich das sehe hat man wenn man auf "Leicht" spielt die Karte relativ für sich allein, erst ab "Normal" steht dass die Mitspieler aktiv sin.


----------



## johannes944 (20. November 2011)

Man muss die 3 Typen auswählen die Inseln besiedeln (die anderen Handeln nur glaub ich) da hast du bei den Bildern oben so einen Punkt mit 4 Pfeilen, das sagt dir das die sich ausbreiten. Aber ich hatte 2 auf normal und 1 auf schwierig eingestellt, und die haben td fast nix gebaut. Eben nur die Eden Tussi baut was, aber im Verhältnis zu mir nur ca 10:1.


----------



## McClaine (20. November 2011)

Kleine Story von mir, leider etwas OT aber wohin soll man denn sonst damit  :

der kleine Mc freute sich dieses Jahr schon wie ein Kind auf mehrere Games, unter anderem Battlefield 3, Skyim und auf Anno 2070.
Er kaufte sich auch Battlefield 3, war aber sehr enttäuscht von den unzähligen Lags, Abstürzen und anderen Problemen.
Nachdem er das etwas verdaut hatte, kaufte er sich Skyrim und war auch hier wieder enttäuscht. Wirklich ein tolles Game, aber warum zum Teufel war dieses wieder so von den Konsolen-Fieber infiziert!?

Ok, auch gut, Spaß machts also fressen wir den Braten dachte er. Nachdem er dann nach neuen Games auschau hielt, stach im sofort das neue Anno ins Auge, auf das er ja auch schon so sehnsüchtig gewartet hatte.
Kurz bevor er den bestellen Button aber drückte, dachte er sich: hm, Ubisoft= Ubilaucher= penetranter und Agressiver DRM. Also gut, so steuerte er zielsicher auf Amazon.de um die Rezesionen zu checken.

Auf anhieb fielen ihm wieder die negativen Rezensionen ins Auge und der penetrante Ubi Schrott bestätigte sich. Ausserdem las er über Offline=Online, Zwangsanmeldung, Accountbindung, Datenaustausch über Ubiserver, Facebook und Twitter Trojaner im Hintergrund sowie ein Limit von 3 Accounts. Kurzum: Gängelung.
Nun gut, das meiste davon ist ja nichts neues dachte er sich, aber da er ja schon seit der Einführung des Ubitrojaners gegen diesen protestierte und boykottierte, verschwand der Gamingwunsch wieder ganz schnell in dem schwarzen Loch der trauer...

Nun trauere ich. 
Traurig das es EA bzw Nvidia nicht fertig bringt stabile Games / Treiber rauszubringen,
traurig das die Konsolidierung immer wahnwitzigere Züge annimmt und ehemals große PC Titel in diesem Matsch versumpfen
und traurig das Ubisoft nichts lernt bzw die Leute trotz dieses penetranten und aggresiven Verhaltens die Spiele weiterhin kaufen.

Ich finde die Privatsphäre ist eines der kostbarsten Güter die jeder einzelne von uns hat, deshalb verstehe ich nicht warum sich so viele von uns dermaßen auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen... wo soll das Enden?!
Für meinen Teil jedenfalls, habe ich beschlossen, dieses Spiel nicht zu kaufen solange Ubi diesen Kurs fährt...

Noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## NCphalon (20. November 2011)

Hab eben die Probe aufs Exempel gemacht, für die Computerspieler scheinen auch net die Regeln wie für einen selbst zu gelten... Bartok breitet sich auf ihrer insel aus aber die baut eher symmetrisch un nutzt den Raum alles andere als effizient, die Bilanz müsste bei der weit im Minus liegen. Der Tycoon-Russe (weiß netmehr wie er heißt) breitet sich zwar aus aber der baut nur Industrie und hat keine Wohngebäude, kA wie der das wieder rausbekommt. Ich hoffe RD und BB verhalten sich wirklich so Spielerfreundlich wie ich mir das vorstelle und ändern das demnächst.

@McClaine: Was erwartest du in einem Thread in dem sich hauptsächlich Leute tummeln die das Spiel schon besitzen für Reaktionen? Wenn es dir net passt dass wir das Spiel gekauft haben is das zumindest von meiner Warte aus dein Problem und wenn dir die Politik von Ubisoft net passt solltest du dich an die wenden und uns mit deinen Unmutsbekundungen verschonen.


----------



## McClaine (20. November 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> @McClaine: Was erwartest du in einem Thread in dem sich hauptsächlich Leute tummeln die das Spiel schon besitzen für Reaktionen? Wenn es dir net passt dass wir das Spiel gekauft haben is das zumindest von meiner Warte aus dein Problem und wenn dir die Politik von Ubisoft net passt solltest du dich an die wenden und uns mit deinen Unmutsbekundungen verschonen.


 

Erwartungen habe ich sowie so keine mehr 
Ich kaufe mir das Spiel net, wegen den angesprochenen Dingen, ja, aber wenn du / ihr meint das spielen zu müssen dann viel Spaß, ich steh euch sicherlich nicht im Weg. Traurig ist´s aber trotzdem


----------



## NCphalon (20. November 2011)

Dann hättest du dir den Post auch sparen können, außer schlechter Laune am Abend bringt der nix


----------



## McClaine (20. November 2011)

Schon aber wo soll ich sonst hin damit 
Wie ist das Game ansonsten?


----------



## NCphalon (21. November 2011)

Schlucken xD

Bis auf das kleine Problem mit der introvertierten KI is es auf dem selben hohen Niveau wie 1404, erweitert um interessante Aspekte wie 3 sich gegenseitig ergänzende Fraktionen, Unterwasserbesiedlung, Umweltverschmutzung und Energieversorgung. Das Interface wurde auch verbessert, man sieht zum Beispiel im Baumenü nurnoch die Endprodukte und wenn man dadrauf klickt sieht man dann die Gebäude die nötig sind um diese zu produzieren.


----------



## axxo (21. November 2011)

Ich habe für Kampagne 3, Level 3 exakt 11Stunden und 30 Minuten gebraucht , wäre mit Sicherheit auch schneller gegangen.

Ich hatte folgendes Problem:

Immer wenn ich einen Auftrag für jemanden erledige, steht da "(Charaktername) bedankt sich bei Ihnen mit:" und nach dem ":" steht da in den meißten Fällen aber nichts mehr, eigentlich müsste es aber Lizenzen,Items oder wenigstens Credit als Belohnung geben, hat das Problem sonst noch wer außer mir?


----------



## NCphalon (21. November 2011)

Bin jetz gradma bei K3:L1, hab zwischendurch aber nur Endlos gezockt


----------



## axxo (21. November 2011)

Ich verstehe das ganze Tara um das DRM System und den Uplay Account irgendwie nicht (hab eben erst den Post auf der Seite vorher gelesen), was für Nachteile sollen einem denn dabei entstehen, wenn ich mich zum Spielen bei einem Dienst anmelden muß ? Auf der XBox360 geht das schon seit Beginn so, genauso wie bei dem Microsoft Live Games System (z.B. GTA4 benutzt das) und da stört es doch auch niemanden.

Das sich die Publisher, gerade in der heutigen Zeit wo die Entwicklung eines Spiels ein finanzielles Risiko ist(die Produktionskosten vor 10 Jahren haben sich bestimmt verdrei oder vierfacht), etwas einfallen lassen, damit jemand der das Spiel nicht legal erworben hat das Nachsehen hat, ist doch ganz logisch. Und in der Art und Weise find ich das noch ziemlich schmerzfrei bzw sogar ganz cool mit den Uplay Punkten und Rewards, besser als ganz früher wo mitten im Spiel dann ne Kopierschutzpasswort abfrage war oder so ein Blödsinn.

Und ob das Spiel sich nun mit Twitter und Facebook austauscht, ist mir doch letztendlich ziemlich egal. Der Facebook-Stasi-Like Button ist doch sowieso schon auf jeder Website vorhanden und dagegen das sich die Facebook Leute durch Verkaufen von (unseren privaten) Informationen dumm und dämlich verdienen lässt sich mittlerweile eh nichts mehr.
Seit Red Dead Redemption hat mich kein Spiel mehr solange an den Rechner gefesselt wie Anno2070, und ich muss sagen, nach der langweiligen Demoversion hatte ich das nicht erwartet!


Edit:

Hab noch eine Frage, welche Ports müssen denn für den Multiplayer geöffnet werden? 

Man muss tatsächlich alle hier genannten Ports öffnen:
http://ubisoft-de.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/15618

Und TCP/UDP 75054 durch 25054 ersetzen, weil 75054 gibts ja gar nicht!


----------



## MESeidel (21. November 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Bis auf das kleine Problem mit der introvertierten KI is es auf dem selben hohen Niveau wie 1404


Heißt das gleichzeitig, dass die KI grusel-schlecht ist wie in 1404?
Also nur bis zu einem bestimmten Stand ausbaut und dann einfach auf dem (sicher hohen) Ausbau-Level bleibt?
Und dass sie mit Verlusten von Zuliefer-Inseln nicht zurecht kommt? 

Nach der Demo bin ich echt am Überlegen ob ich mir das Spiel kaufe.
Aber die KI ist der wichtigste Faktor für mich.



McClaine schrieb:


> Kurz bevor er den bestellen Button aber drückte, dachte er sich: hm, Ubisoft= Ubilaucher= penetranter und Agressiver DRM. Also gut, so steuerte er zielsicher auf Amazon.de um die Rezesionen zu checken.


Neutrale Frage: Hat Anno 2070 den "Ubi-Launcher"?
Für Anno 1404 brauchte man nur eine einmalige Internetverbingung (auch über Browser an anderem PC möglich).
Ich hab die Aktivierung über Browser gemacht.
Keine Registrierung irgendwo und das Spiel war nie "Online".
Zu Zeiten von Ann0 1404 gab es schon Spiele von Ubisoft die strenger waren.
Für Anno 2070 wurde angekündigt dass das es auch gelockerter ist.
Deshalb Frage ich nochmal nach^^


----------



## axxo (21. November 2011)

Im Prinzip der selbe Kopierschutz wie bei 1404, du kannst entweder direkt Online oder wohl diese Browseraktivierung machen(von einem beliebigen PC aus). Danach kann man permanent Offline spielen, muss sich aber trotzdem beim Spiel mit einem vorher erstellten Uplay Konto anmelden, soweit ich das verstanden habe,also auch im Offlinemodus. Steht aber auch ein paar Seiten vorher hier im Thread beschrieben.

Die KI in der Kampagne bisher ist gar nicht mal so komisch, lässt sich aber anhand dessen auch nicht so gut beurteilen, Endlos hab ich bisher zu wenig gespielt um da was zu sagen zu können.


----------



## turbosnake (21. November 2011)

Das Probleme ist Komunikation erst wurde gesagt das es kein UbiLauncher braucht und nun haben wir Tages+ubi.comAcc+Launcher! Etwas viel und für mich der Grund das Spiel nicht zu kaufen!


Anno 1404 hat immer noch KEINEN Kopierschutz!!

btw Facebook kann man mit zB Ghoster  blocken!


----------



## axxo (21. November 2011)

So, insgesamt 15:30 für die komplette Kampagne gebraucht, wäre bestimmt schneller gegangen hätte ich nicht wichtige Items und Schiffe aus Versehen verloren und ein wenig besser erkannt, was denn überhaupt das Missionsziel ist  , ich schätze mal die Kampagne lässt sich auch in 10Stunden bewältigen.  Jetzt kommen die Einzelmissionen, bin mal gespannt ob die schwieriger werden.


----------



## TheGhost5583 (21. November 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> @TheGost5583: Hast du den neuesten Grafiktreiber installiert?


 
wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil...




TheGhost5583 schrieb:


> ich hab mir gestern die Demo gezogen um das  spiel unter die lumpe zu nehmen bedienung ect. nun ja nachdem ich gerade  mal 7min gebraucht habe um 1,2GB zu saugen, musste ich ja nicht lange  warten.
> 
> habs mir gleich auf mein Laptop installiert und da gabs schon das erste  Problem (Win7 Ultimate x64 DX11), gegen ende der installation ohne mich  zu fragen (find ich grausam sachen zu installieren die ich nicht haben  möchte) versucht der DX zu installieren, keine ahnung welche version,  nach vergangenen 30min hat mir das zu lnage gedauert und hab  abgebrochen, spiel ist aber komplett installiert.
> 
> ...


----------



## Painkiller (21. November 2011)

Gerade sind die Codes für Anno von Amazon gekommen  



> Ihr Code/Ihre Codes:
> 
> - Schallwellenmodulator:
> - Seeleopard:
> ...


 
Wusste gar nicht, das man einen zweiten Bonus (Seeleopard) bekommt.


----------



## DaxTrose (21. November 2011)

War mir auch neu! Werde ich heute Abend gleich mal ausprobieren und wenn ich es schaffe Sceenshots machen! 



NCphalon schrieb:


> Dito, CE für 63,99€ inkl. Versand
> 
> (Günstiger als Amazon xD)



Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass die Anno 2070 Limited Edition bei Amazon im Moment für 58,90 angeboten wird. Da das Ganze mit der Preisgarantie verkauft wurde, werden die Leute, die es schon gekauft haben, wohl noch 11,- wieder bekommen.


----------



## chriss-heinz (21. November 2011)

Klar, dein Prozessor ist viel zu schwach. Das ist ja noch ein Singlecore in deiner Mühle.


----------



## DaxTrose (21. November 2011)

TheGhost5583 schrieb:


> wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil...


 


chriss-heinz schrieb:


> Klar, dein Prozessor ist viel zu schwach. Das ist ja noch ein Singlecore in deiner Mühle.


 
Aber dennoch sollte sich der Nvidia-Treiber nicht abschießen, auch wenn die Hardware für Anno 2070 sehr schwach ist. Ich würde einfach noch einmal versuchen DirectX zu aktualisiern. Vielleicht  liegt da der Hund schon begraben! Ansonstenfällt mir auch nix ein.


----------



## chriss-heinz (21. November 2011)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Aber dennoch sollte sich der Nvidia-Treiber nicht abschießen, auch wenn die Hardware für Anno 2070 sehr schwach ist. Ich würde einfach noch einmal versuchen DirectX zu aktualisiern. Vielleicht liegt da der Hund schon begraben! Ansonstenfällt mir auch nix ein.



Stimmt natürlich, aber dennoch glaube ich nicht, dass der Prozessor ausreicht. Die Minimalanforderungen geben ein Dual Core vor. Da wird ein Singlecore mit 800 FSB nicht reichen. Dazu kommt noch eine abgespeckte Mobilegrafikkarte.


----------



## NCphalon (21. November 2011)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> War mir auch neu! Werde ich heute Abend gleich mal ausprobieren und wenn ich es schaffe Sceenshots machen!
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass die Anno 2070 Limited Edition bei Amazon im Moment für 58,90 angeboten wird. Da das Ganze mit der Preisgarantie verkauft wurde, werden die Leute, die es schon gekauft haben, wohl noch 11,- wieder bekommen.


 
Wer soll denn das ahnen^^

EDIT: Gibt nochmehr Beschwerden über die KI

http://forums-de.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/2961041819/m/1551010269
http://www.annozone.de/forum/thread.php?postid=227724#post227724

Wenn sich da nix tut müssen wir wohl MP zocken um vernünftige Gegner zu haben


----------



## axxo (21. November 2011)

Was mir negativ im letzten Kampagnen Level aufgefallen ist bezüglich KI: Hat man den Gegner einmal ansatzweise geschwächt, handelt er ziemlich komisch und lässt sich dann mit einfachsten Mitteln besiegen, das hatte ich mir dann schon noch ein wenig schwerer vorgestellt. Aber der Gegner hat ständig immer nur eine U-Boot einheit oder max. 3 Flugdrohnen in meine Richtung geschickt, das lies sich mit kleinstem Aufwand bekämpfen.


----------



## i3810jaz (22. November 2011)

Ich habe mir Anno 2070 vorbestellt und die Codes bekommen, jedoch plagt mich seit ich die E-Mail erhalten habe folgende Frage: Da man die Codes nur ein einziges Mal benutzen kann, währe es im Bereich des Möglichen und natürlich auch legalen alle Dateien des Spieles zu backupen und auf einem zukünftigen PC mit der Anno-Aktivierung die Zusatzinhalte zu (re)aktivieren?


----------



## mitek (22. November 2011)

Sind die nicht im Account gespeichert? Hab mich das auch schon gefragt, was die einmalige Aktivierung genau bedeutet.


----------



## NCphalon (23. November 2011)

Ja die Seriennummer des Spiels un alles was dazugehört wird unter deinem Ubi Account gespeichert, so kannst zwar nur du die Seriennummer benutzen (außer du verkaufst deinen Ubi Acc mit dem Spiel) aber alles bleibt dir auch erhalten.


----------



## i3810jaz (23. November 2011)

ah, okay.  Und ich dachte die Extras könnten nur für eine Installation genutzt werden und dann nicht wieder.


----------



## NCphalon (23. November 2011)

Wär ja doof


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. November 2011)

Anno 2070 Patch 1.01 plus kostenloser DLC Weltgeschehen als Download verfügbar - ubisoft, anno 2070

Hoffentlich ist eure Internetleitung gut...


----------



## Painkiller (24. November 2011)

Fix sind die Leute ja! Nur leider gibts wieder keinen Performance-Patch.  
Dafür ist mal was kostenloses dabei.


----------



## DaxTrose (24. November 2011)

Ich musste mir den Patch manuell runterladen, weil ich keine Verbindung zum Ubi-Server bekam. Also 532 MB runtergeladen und installiert. Jetzt frage ich mich, wozu war noch mal der UBI-Launcher und Auto-Patcher, wenn es manuell besser, bzw. erst funktioniert?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (24. November 2011)

kumpel der mich seit wochen damit nervt das anno ja endlich und bald kommt hat es vorhin zurückgeschickt weils irgendwie zum "§/$#!? sein soll, der war aber am handy so angepisst das ich nicht verstanden habe was nun genau los war


----------



## HorseT (24. November 2011)

Hab mir das Spiel auch gekauft und finde es sehr gut. Endlich wieder mal ein schönes Spiel mit Endlosmodus. Jedoch plagt mich hier schon das erste Problem. Eventuell sollte ich dazu schreiben das ich die Kampagne noch nicht angespielt habe - vielleicht wird einem da ja etwas erklärt, was mein Problem im Endlosspiel beheben könnte.

Also, ich baue so vor mich hin und kurz bevor ich bei 150 Bewohnern bin - also recht am Anfang - erklärt man mir, dass keine Nahrung (Fisch) mehr da ist. Bewohner sind natürlich super sauer und so hauen alle von der Insel ab. Aber im Lager sind 50t Fisch. Warum zum Teufel ist das so? 
Bis kurz vor dieser Grenze ist alles super. Bewohner sind happy und alles ist schön. Woran kann das liegen? Eventuell weiß da ja jmd Rat.


----------



## DaxTrose (24. November 2011)

Hier mal ein Screenshot aus Neo Skullz Krise. Man beachte die Details auf den Texturen! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## axxo (25. November 2011)

Ich hab ne Frage: Wie bekommt man Items in die Multiplayer-Arche, wenn ich richtig verstehe geht das wohl nur im Endlosspiel, was mich nun ein wenig verwundert, da ich bisher nur Kampagne und Einzelmissionen gespielt habe, und trotzdem 2 Items in meiner Multiplayer-Arche gesockelt sind.

edit:erledigt.


----------



## axxo (26. November 2011)

Hab gerade gesehen das man die Missionen "Schwarzes Gold" und "Mit allen Mitteln" nur im Multiplayer lösen kann. Falls jemand die Spielen möchte einfach mich adden "Axxo0911".


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. November 2011)

Hab mal ne Frage wegen dem MP, reichen dafür 300-400 KB/s??
Weil wir sind hier auf'm Land mit ner ****** Leitung


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2011)

Würde ich mal tippen, im Zweifel einfach mal ausprobieren.  

Hat schon jemand das Szenario "Machtspiele" geschafft?
Wo Lady Keto mir ihrem Schiffsträger nach 2 1/2 Stunde ankommt und alles wegballert, was man hat?


----------



## Robonator (27. November 2011)

Hat noch jemand das Problem mit dem Low FPS? Eig sollte mein PC ja reichen aber egal welche Settings die FPS bleiben irgendwie niedrig.


----------



## Pumpi (27. November 2011)

Zu lady Keto fällt mir auch nichts ein, die macht mich andauernd nackig 

Robonator müsste als erstes Postprozessing auf niedrig stellen, und wenns immer noch nicht läuft mal seine Komponenten preis geben und sagen in welchen Szenarien es denn hakt.


----------



## NCphalon (27. November 2011)

Schon doof wenn man keine Signaturen sieht^^

Dass es mit dem System auf hohen Settings net ganz oder nur knapp rundläuft kann ich nachvollziehen, aber dann müssten sich die FPS wenigstens durch senken der Details erhöhen lassen.


----------



## Robonator (27. November 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Zu lady Keto fällt mir auch nichts ein, die macht mich andauernd nackig
> 
> Robonator müsste als erstes Postprozessing auf niedrig stellen, und wenns immer noch nicht läuft mal seine Komponenten preis geben und sagen in welchen Szenarien es denn hakt.


 
Endlosmodus und meine Hardware solltest du eigentlich entweder in meinem Profil oder in meiner Signatur finden 

btw wo gibs eigentlich Bauzellen?   Und sehe ich es richtig das es keine "Händler" mehr gibt, die dein Kontor regelmäßig besuchen und dir z.B. etwas verkaufen?
Die Bots im Spiel kommen auch nie um zu handeln.


----------



## NCphalon (27. November 2011)

Bauzellen gibts unter den Arbeitergebäuden (1. Stufe) und eigentlich sollte passiver Handel mit den meisten NPCs möglich sein.


----------



## Robonator (27. November 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Bauzellen gibts unter den Arbeitergebäuden (1. Stufe) und eigentlich sollte passiver Handel mit den meisten NPCs möglich sein.


 
Ja hab ich gesehen^^  Eben ist auch Trenchcoat angekommen. 

Hab da mal direkt eine nächste Frage:
Wie kann ich nun Handelsrouten erstellen? Er sagt mir jedes mal das kein Schiff verfügbar sei, obwohl ich mehrere Frachter habe oO


----------



## Pumpi (27. November 2011)

Sorry mein Blocker hatte vorhin deine Sig versperrt, damit ist's klar, deine GPU ist crap 

Und ja, Handel ist möglich mit den Gegnern. Kommen bißchen seltener als die Händler in 1404, aber dafür dann richtig.

Was iss nun mit Keto ? Keiner ne Ahnung wie man die Platt macht ?

Edit: zu spät


----------



## Robonator (27. November 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Sorry mein Blocker hatte vorhin deine Sig versperrt, damit ist's klar, deine GPU ist crap
> 
> Und ja, Handel ist möglich mit den Gegnern. Kommen bißchen seltener als die Händler in 1404, aber dafür dann richtig.
> 
> ...



Crap, das das von jemanden kommt der 2 GTX 580 im PC hat is ja klar.   Aber so schlecht kann sie ja nicht sein wenn es für BF3 auf Ultra Settings reicht


----------



## NCphalon (27. November 2011)

Stell mal Post Processing, Schatten un AA runter, das sin soweit ich gehört hab die größten GPU Killer.


----------



## KornDonat (27. November 2011)

Ich muss wirklich erst mal klar kommen mit Anno.
Hab nun das Problem das ich nichts mehr bauen kann da ich kein Werkzeug mehr hab und auch irgendwie keins produziert wird. Hab mir schon 40t liefern lassen nur kann ich die Kisten nicht aus dem Wasser holen da ich noch keine Schiffe hab.
Hat jemand eine Lösung oder ein Tipp für mich ?


----------



## Robonator (27. November 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Stell mal Post Processing, Schatten un AA runter, das sin soweit ich gehört hab die größten GPU Killer.


 
Ich hab doch schon gesagt, es ist egal wie ich die Settings einstelle, die FPS bleiben immer so low


----------



## 90210 (27. November 2011)

hallo wie kann man sich die _FPS bei anno 2070 im game anzeigen lassen ? hab eine GTX580 OC






Möchte meinen kommenden core i5 übertakten kann mir jemand Helfen da bei ?
_


----------



## Robonator (27. November 2011)

90210 schrieb:


> hallo wie kann man sich die _FPS bei anno 2070 im game anzeigen lassen ? hab eine GTX580 OC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fraps


----------



## NCphalon (27. November 2011)

@90210: Afterburner, da hat ma dann parallel noch Uhrzeit, GPU Temp. VRAM-Auslastung un verwendete API im Blick.

@Robonator: Dann liegts net an der GraKa, die CPU is auch schnell genug, muss irgendwas anderes bremsen.


----------



## 90210 (27. November 2011)

kann man bei anno 2070 die Schreitgeschwindigkeit ändern ?


----------



## NCphalon (27. November 2011)

Schreitgeschwindigkeit?


----------



## -domi- (27. November 2011)

Ich habe das Problem das Anno dauerhaft bei 4FPS ist. Die GPU Auslastung ist aber dauerhaft auf 0%. Aber warum?

Kann mir das jemand helfen?
Hab ne AMD 6870 und neueste Treiber installiert.


----------



## Robonator (27. November 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Schreitgeschwindigkeit?


 
Ja ich denke er meint die Geschwindigkeit erhöhen, z.B. x2 etc so wie bei Total War  

Kann ich eigentlich in einem Endlosmodus Bots hinzufügen? Ich sehe immer nur die selben da und ich kann nur Spieler für den Multiplayer hinzufügen :/


----------



## NCphalon (27. November 2011)

Ja, du musst da bei der Schwierigkeitsauswahl in die erweiterten Einstellungen gehn, da kannste dir dann bis zu 7 verschiedene Bots anlegen.


----------



## 90210 (27. November 2011)

Hallo wie bekommt man _Lizenzen ? bin im Random game 

ich soll einen Architekt finden hab aber 0 Plan wie !!!

Sorry meine die __spielgeschwindichkeit_


----------



## endgegner (27. November 2011)

Also Lizenzen bekommst du durch diese Aufgaben.
Die Architekten findest du bei deinen Bewohnern, musste nen bisschen ran scrollen, sind bisschen blau gefärbt. Einfach anklicken und sie sind in deinem Kontor unter Items 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## NCphalon (27. November 2011)

Spielgeschwindigkeit erhöhst du, wenn du "+" gedrückt hälst.


----------



## axxo (27. November 2011)

@Robonator: Gibt mittlerweile mehr als genug Berichte darüber das Anno2070 gute Grafikkarten zum Frühstück verspeist, eine 6950 reicht gerade so damit man alles auf hohe Details stellen kann.

Lizenzen kann man auch für Credits erwerben. Mein Tipp ist aber Anfangs einfach viele Aufträge für andere erfüllen, dann hat man ganz schnell über 1000 Lizenzen und kann damit vor allem die nützlichen Politik Tweaks in der Arche in Gang setzen.


----------



## 90210 (27. November 2011)

Also Lizenzen bekommst du durch diese Aufgaben.
Die Architekten findest du bei deinen Bewohnern, musste nen bisschen ran  scrollen, sind bisschen blau gefärbt. Einfach anklicken und sie sind in  deinem Kontor unter Items 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


sorry das verstehe ich nicht ganz hab es versucht geht aber nicht man kann die Leute die auf der Straße rumrennen nicht 
anklicken 


hab noch kein Atomkraftwerk oder co  wie kann man forschen ?


----------



## axxo (27. November 2011)

Du musst die Bewohner oder Fahrzeuge anklicken, die "Blau" leuchten, dadurch kommen die automatisch in deinen Kontor. Atomkraftwerk gibt es durch Uran und Brennstäbe, da muss mann noch nix forschen.

Forschen kannst du wenn du die Tech Baupläne bekommst, die ansiedelst und dann (So wie die Nomaden in 1701) und dann eine Akademie und ein Forschungszentrum baust.

Ich habe gerade mal die "Schwere" von den Einzelmissionen angespielt, was ich doof finde, alle Kampagnen und Einzelmissionen sind wirklich viel zu einfach und dann bekommt man da so ein super schweres Level hingeknallt, ein paar "Mittelschwere" Level fehlen diesem Spiel auf jeden Fall !!


----------



## 90210 (27. November 2011)

und wenn keiner blau leuchtet ?


----------



## NCphalon (28. November 2011)

Dann musste länger suchen^^


----------



## 90210 (28. November 2011)

die Atombombe bei Anno 2070 ist ja mal viel zu schwach und viel viel zu teuer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

macht ja nix kaputt


----------



## Fexzz (28. November 2011)

90210 schrieb:


> die Atombombe bei Anno 2070 ist ja mal viel zu schwach und viel viel zu teuer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> macht ja nix kaputt


 

Ich finds gut, dass sie nicht zu stark ist. Würde das ganze Spiel kaputt machen sonst. Gibts eigentlich noch Spionage und diverse Aktionen?! Arbeiter lahmlegen etc?


----------



## axxo (28. November 2011)

90210 schrieb:


> die Atombombe bei Anno 2070 ist ja mal viel zu schwach und viel viel zu teuer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> macht ja nix kaputt


 
wurde das Balancing nicht sogar geändert auch bei der Atombombe?


----------



## Pumpi (28. November 2011)

Ey Fukk, das ist doch ein Kartenspiel geworden. Ich hock hier mit der Lupe vorm Bildschirm und gucke was denn wie und wie lange auf irgendwas einwirkt. Frei nach dem Motto "für jeden Fluch ein Zauber. Ist das jetzt nen RPG? Hätte man zumindest vorher erwänen können. 

Die KI Gegner sind entweder nervig oder Dumm. Das Game bockt doch auf Dauer kein bißchen.

Die hätten lieber noch eine Erweiterung für 1404 raus gebracht, da hätte ich die 50€ lieber gelassen.

Ich bin Raus und geh zurück nach 1404 

Related hats  ganz einfach verbockt. Nicht nur gameplay mäßig, sondern auch was die Anforderungen an die CPU auf Dauer angeht.


----------



## MESeidel (28. November 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Die KI Gegner sind entweder nervig oder Dumm. Das Game bockt doch auf Dauer kein bißchen.
> 
> Die hätten lieber noch eine Erweiterung für 1404 raus gebracht, da hätte ich die 50€ lieber gelassen.
> 
> ...


Es ist vor allem unverständlich warum man nicht auf die Community reagiert.
Schon bei 1404 waren die Foren (auch das offizielle) voll mit bitten um Verbesserung der KI.

Gut ich weiß nicht wie viel Prozent Spieler ihre Meinung wirklich äußern und wie viele entweder damit leben oder das Spiel schnell vergessen...


----------



## Pumpi (28. November 2011)

Das bitterste ist ja das die KI mit der Zeit noch dümmer geworden ist. In 1701 war sie ganz OK, in 1404 war sie schon sehr einfach gestrickt und nun in 2070 ist das an dummheit und primitivem gebaren kaum noch zu überbieten.

Alle Welt will die KI verbessern, Related verblödet sie vorsätzlich.

Ich hoffe das noch jemand eine Art Trojaner in dem Spiel findet, dann kann ich vielleicht auch mein Geld von Amazon zurück kriegen


----------



## KornDonat (29. November 2011)

Gibt es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit mit den eigenen Kontoren Handelsrouten zu erstellen ?  Denn das ewige Gemüse herumgekarre geht mir auf die nerven, da man das alle paar Minuten machen kann.


----------



## axxo (29. November 2011)

Du kannst ganz normale Handelsrouten machen wie in allen anderen Teilen auch, nur in der ersten Kampagne geht es nicht sofort (ist eben Teil des Tutorials dort)


----------



## KornDonat (29. November 2011)

Naja ich mach nur Endlosspiel und da das mein erstes Anno ist hab ich absolut keine Ahnung


----------



## axxo (29. November 2011)

Du musst in die Strategische Karte gehen, und dort kannst du dann Routen konfigurieren, zur Not einfach mal das Handbuch bemühen, da steht das genau beschrieben.


----------



## NCphalon (29. November 2011)

Oder einfach mit der kampagne anfangen, das is en einziges riesiges Tutorial xD


----------



## KornDonat (29. November 2011)

Ok muss ich morgen mal schauen, schinmmal thx.
Auf die Kampagne hab ich keine Lust ehrlich gesagt


----------



## Fexzz (29. November 2011)

Meeeeeeeeeeine Fresse, es geht wieder los, ich verlier die Übersicht  Hab soeben mein erstes Atomkraftwerk gebaut (Tycoons ftw! ) und nun, wo der ganze Unterwasserkram anfängt, wirds mir wieder zu unübersichtlich. Eigentlich ist Anno ja garnix für mich, da ich ein organisatorisches Desaster bin, aber ich liebe das Spiel nunmal...

Dabei bin ihc ja erst bei 2.1k Einwohnern...*seufz*


----------



## frEnzy (29. November 2011)

Hä? Muss Anno echt bei jedem Start erstmal zig Sachen aus dem Internet laden? Wie ätzend ist das denn?????!!!?!?!?!


----------



## NCphalon (30. November 2011)

Ne, das sieht für mich eher so aus als würden die Daten nur überprüft. Nur wenn die Daten das erste mal runtergeladen werden wird die Downloadgeschwindigkeit eingeblendet un es dauert länger.


----------



## axxo (30. November 2011)

Das ist nicht ätzend, dadurch sind instant Bugfixes möglich, was gerade bei diesem Spiel ein Segen ist. Früher musste man immer warten, bis irgendeine Spielezeitschrift die Patches auf ihren Disketten oder CDs veröffentlicht hatte (zudem hat das dann nochmal Geld gekostet). Bequemer als heute kann man es doch gar nicht mehr haben (es sei denn man besitzt das Spiel nicht als Original).


----------



## MaxMax (1. Dezember 2011)

Hi, ist bei euch anno 2070 auch so verbugt?
a) wenn ich das scrollen mit "wasd" anstelle der pfeiltasten belege, sind beim nächsten spielstart die tasten wieder auf default zurückgesetzt
b) wenn ich einen spielstand lade, fehlen auf einmal alle energieproduzierenden Windräder (ich spiel meistens immer nur Eden fraktion = Ecos) und alle meine inseln sind tief im minus und schreien energiebilanzalarm.
c) Neoskullz Mission 3: gleich am anfang bekomm ich den auftrag von prof. devi 4 inseln mit jeweils 3t werkzeug zu erkunden, jedoch wird mir auf der minimap nur der Standort von Prof. Devi angezeigt, aber nicht die 4 Inseln, und selbst wenn ich dann jede insel auf der map auf gut glück anfahre, bekomm ich bei keiner einzigen den hinweis, dass diese "zu erkunden" gewesen wäre, mir bleibt dann nur den auftrag abzubrechen und prof. devi ist natürlich beleidigt.
d) wenn ich übers diplomatie menü aufträge von Yana bzw. dem global trust typen anfordere, erscheint zwar danach der balken, mit der abklingzeit, aber wenn ich dann ins eigentliche spiel retour kehre, bekomme ich keinen auftrag?! oder muss ich da dann mitn schiff noch irgendwohin um den "auftrag" abzuholen?
e) wenn ich kredit anfordern anklicke, und dann betrag und okey, dann lande ich wieder aufm vorherigen menü und hab aber kein geld bekommen, erst wenn ich das prozedere gleich danach nochmals mach, bekomm ich tats. credits.
f) kanns sein dass das "balanceing" vor allem in der neo skullz mission 3 irgendwie "komisch" ist? ich probier die mission 3 schon seit 3 tagen, und jedesmal komm ich tief ins minus oder die Piraten schiessen mir alles zusammen weil der auf einmal mit >20 booten in mein kontor einfällt....

patch hab ich 1.01, online bin ich auch (fast) immer....kennt wer eine gute emailadresse von ubisoft/related wo man das mal anbringen kann, weil um 50euro find ich das schon schwach, so gut das spiel mir sonst gefällt, aber die bugs sind nicht lustig....


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Dezember 2011)

Wieso gibts eigentlich keine Zierelemente oder Ziergebäude?
In den Interviews wurde doch immer gesagt, dass es auch Zierelemente geben soll, aber wo sind die?
Oder kommt das erst per kostenpflichtigem DLC?


----------



## axxo (2. Dezember 2011)

Wird wohl demnächst per DLC nachgeliefert, ob kostenpflichtig ist noch nicht bekannt. Jedoch wird sich Ubi einiges an Kritik einstecken müssen, wenn die Zierelemente extra kosten, weil es wurden vor dem Erscheinen des Spiels schon jede Menge Zierelemente versprochen und im Forum gibt es auch sehr sehr viele Leute die jetzt schon deswegen sehr aufgebracht sind. 

Ich persönlich sehe bei diesem Teil die Notwendigkeit für Zierelemente nicht so, dafür ist das Spiel viel zu unpersönlich, die Gebäude sehen alle gleich aus, lassen sich kaum auseinanderhalten (ich muss bei den Produktionsgebäuden immer anklicken um zu sehen was das für ein Gebäude ist, kein optischer Wiedererkennungswert) und die Wohngebäude sind zwar alles Variationen, aber sehen sich im großEn und Ganzen viel zu ähnlich. Den Bedarf eine schöne große Stadt außerhalb einer Kampagne zu bauen oder weiter zu Spielen wenn im Endllosspiel die Gegner besiegt sind habe ich bei diesem Teil komplett gar nicht, das ist aber ok so, ist eben nicht Anno 1404.


----------



## Pumpi (2. Dezember 2011)

MaxMax schrieb:


> Hi, ist bei euch anno 2070 auch so verbugt?
> a) wenn ich das scrollen mit "wasd" anstelle der pfeiltasten belege, sind beim nächsten spielstart die tasten wieder auf default zurückgesetzt.
> 
> .... aber die bugs sind nicht lustig....


 
Die Bugs sind echt nicht lustig..

Nicht nur die Tastenbelegung muß immer wieder neu eingestellt werden, auch das ganze gameplay Setting muß jedesmal neu im Enslosspiel justiert werden. Das ist auf Dauer echt nervig und wieder so ein Rückschritt der für mich nicht nachvollziehbar ist.

Großartig ernsthafte KI einpflegen wird man auch nicht können, da die CPU über dicht bebauten Arealen jetzt schon oft am Limit ist.

Es ist kein Aufbau-strategie Titel, wie von Amazon beworben, es ist mMn ein reines Aufbauspiel, weil im Endlosmodus keine ernsthaften Gegner existieren. Von zwei aggro-Bots mal ab, wo man lediglich den kleinen dreh raus haben muß um sie zu besiegen.

Ich hab 1701 und 1404 über 3000 Stunden gezockt, 2070 wird jetzt nach 2 Wochen erstmal im Schrank versauern, weil keine Langzeitmotivation....


----------



## Fexzz (2. Dezember 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Die Bugs sind echt nicht lustig..
> 
> Nicht nur die Tastenbelegung muß immer wieder neu eingestellt werden, auch das ganze gameplay Setting muß jedesmal neu im Enslosspiel justiert werden. Das ist auf Dauer echt nervig und wieder so ein Rückschritt der für mich nicht nachvollziehbar ist.
> 
> ...



Ich überlege auch schon, wieder 1404 anzufangen. Das sieht optisch mMn jetzt nicht viel schlechter aus, ist aber wenigstens noch spaßig. Da die Gegner wenigstens einiges draufhaben.

Edit: Außerdem fand ich die Produktionsketten in 1404 viel heftiger. Ich sag nur Brillen. Die haben mich echt fertig gemacht.


----------



## Pumpi (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann mir heute noch Spielherausforderungen in 1404 einstellen die mich motivieren. Ich weiß im Moment nicht was ich mir bei 2070 einstellen sollte um auch ein wenig gefordert zu werden. In jedem Fall macht man die aggro-Bots platt, lacht über die "KI" und das wars. Dann kann ich wie blöd das 20te mal ohne Druck meine Inseln besiedeln, die nach 1 Woche schon wieder alle gleich aussehen. Die Unterwasserwelt ist mal hübsch anzusehen, ist doch aber auch keine Abteilung wo man lange Zeit verbringt ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Dezember 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Wird wohl demnächst per DLC nachgeliefert, ob kostenpflichtig ist noch nicht bekannt. Jedoch wird sich Ubi einiges an Kritik einstecken müssen, wenn die Zierelemente extra kosten, weil es wurden vor dem Erscheinen des Spiels schon jede Menge Zierelemente versprochen und im Forum gibt es auch sehr sehr viele Leute die jetzt schon deswegen sehr aufgebracht sind.



Ja, ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, dass es Ziergebäude und Zierelemente in großer Auswahl geben soll, extra für die, die es etwas Schöner haben wollen.
Da kauft man das, freut sich drauf, dass man sich nur einmal registrieren muss und dann ist alles abgeschaltet, wenn man offline spielt.  
Und dann sind keine Zierteile dabei. 



axxo schrieb:


> Ich persönlich sehe bei diesem Teil die Notwendigkeit für Zierelemente nicht so, dafür ist das Spiel viel zu unpersönlich, die Gebäude sehen alle gleich aus, lassen sich kaum auseinanderhalten (ich muss bei den Produktionsgebäuden immer anklicken um zu sehen was das für ein Gebäude ist, kein optischer Wiedererkennungswert) und die Wohngebäude sind zwar alles Variationen, aber sehen sich im großEn und Ganzen viel zu ähnlich. Den Bedarf eine schöne große Stadt außerhalb einer Kampagne zu bauen oder weiter zu Spielen wenn im Endllosspiel die Gegner besiegt sind habe ich bei diesem Teil komplett gar nicht, das ist aber ok so, ist eben nicht Anno 1404.



Das stimmt, die Arbeiterwohnungen sehen alle armselig aus, danach wirds immer schlimmer, besonders die Tycoon Schuppen sehen alle hässlich auch, ebenso das Monument.
Bei den Produktionshäusern kann ich das nachvollziehen, ist echt nervig, es reicht nicht mal mehr auf die Felder zu gucken, man sieht nicht, was da angebaut wird. 
Meist sehe ich es nur, weil ich gerade bei der Insel oben nachgucke, was angebaut werden kann, dann weiß ich wieder, was ich da anbaue. 

Die KI ist bescheuert gemacht.
Bei Anno 1404 fingen alle Spieler auf einer Map bei null an, mussten erst ihre Stadt hochziehen und die Wirtschaft ankurbeln, um Aufrüsten zu können in Sachen Kriegsflotte und Waffen.
Bei 2070 hat Strindberg sofort einen Flughafen, wenn er seinen Fuß auf eine Insel gesetzt hat und verfügt über die großen Kriegsschiffe, ohne auch nur Ingenieure angesiedelt zu haben, geschweige denn die dafür notwendige Munition zu besitzen.
Das ist absolut unfair. 
Dann hat der Russe Öltanker. Ich will auch Öltanker haben, gibts aber nicht zu bauen. 
Dann die Hafenanlagen, die jeder hat, schon sofort zu Beginn des Spiels, ziehen die ihre Hafenanlage hoch, mit allem Drum und Dran.
Ich kann nicht mal eine Kaimauer bauen, wenn ich Executives habe. 
Und die Anliegestelle kommt viel zu spät, bei mir stauen sich die Schiffe immer beim Kontor und müssen warten.
Eine Hafenbehörde direkt daneben hinsetzen bringt nichts, weil ja die Route automatisch ausgerechnet wird, man sie also nicht manuell anpassen kann. 

Bei den Techs finde ich die Häuser zu klein, die hätten gleich zu Anfang etwas größer sein müssen und dann in der zweiten Stufe mindestens die Größe erreichen, die die Ingenieure der anderen beiden Fraktionen haben.

Dann kann man mit Tycoon Öko Gebäuden die Öko Bilanz nicht ins Positive bringen, besser als null geht nicht.
Nur die Ecos können das, das stört mich sehr.
Außerdem sind die Farben zu blass, selbst wenn man eine Öko Bilanz von 500+ hat, sieht es immer noch trist und düster aus.

Dann sind die Inseln ein Witz, ich hab noch nicht eine gesehen, die mir wirklich gefallen hat.
Immer sind die riesigen Berge im Weg, die mit ihren Ausläufern bis tief ins Landesinnere gehen, schick was hochziehen geht nicht.

Oh.. man.. die Liste der Kritikpunkte könnte endlos so weiter gehen, aber am Ende liest es keiner mehr. 



Pumpi schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Tastenbelegung muß immer wieder neu eingestellt werden, auch das ganze gameplay Setting muß jedesmal neu im Enslosspiel justiert werden. Das ist auf Dauer echt nervig und wieder so ein Rückschritt der für mich nicht nachvollziehbar ist.



Mit den Einstellungen habe ich keine Probleme. Aber ich finde es blöd, dass man Katastrophen nicht ganz abschalten kann.
Auch merke ich praktisch keinen Unterschied, ob ich nun wenig oder viel Katastrophen habe und wieso betrifft es nur die Tycoons?
Ein Solarturm kann doch auch mal explodieren oder der Staudamm brechen.



Pumpi schrieb:


> Ich hab 1701 und 1404 über 3000 Stunden gezockt, 2070 wird jetzt nach 2 Wochen erstmal im Schrank versauern, weil keine Langzeitmotivation....



Jop, so sieht es aus, erst mit dem Addon wird das Game wohl brauchbar werden, mal abwarten.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (2. Dezember 2011)

bzgl. der bugs, ich habe ebenfalls einen zu beklagen: ich handle unentwegt mit *trenchcoat* & dennoch werden mir jedes mal, wenn er abreist, einflusspunkte abgezogen, weil ich nicht mit ihm gehandelt habe.
so macht es natürlich spaß, den ruf bei ihm zu pushen.


----------



## KornDonat (2. Dezember 2011)

Also ich muss immer noch ein wenig klar kommen mit dem Spiel. 
Will jetzt Handelsschiffe bauen, dafür brauch ich ja ein Ingenieur aber den bekomme ich so wie es ausschaut erst mit den Tycoons, woher weiß ich den jetzt wann ich die Tycoons freischalte ? 
Und irgendwie mach ich nur Minus in dem Spiel bald bin ich Pleite...


----------



## DaxTrose (2. Dezember 2011)

Das Problem mit dem Geld hatte ich auch anfangs, weil ich statt Eco-Häuser nur Tech-Wohnhäuser gebaut habe. Ich dachte, das wäre das Gleiche. Als ich das geändert habe, lief es wieder wie gewohnt und ich habe keine finanziellen Probleme mehr.


----------



## Fexzz (3. Dezember 2011)

Kann es sein, dass die Handelsschiffe viel viel viel zu klein sind?!


----------



## Pumpi (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde eher sagen das die Handelschiffe, die es anfangs gratis dazu gibt, viel zu langsam sind. Mit denen kannst du die Waren auch gleich vor der Pirattenbucht versenken. Dieser Hoverkraft-Transporter ist ganz brauchbar, musst du aber erst bauen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2011)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Also ich muss immer noch ein wenig klar kommen mit dem Spiel.
> Will jetzt Handelsschiffe bauen, dafür brauch ich ja ein Ingenieur aber den bekomme ich so wie es ausschaut erst mit den Tycoons, woher weiß ich den jetzt wann ich die Tycoons freischalte ?
> Und irgendwie mach ich nur Minus in dem Spiel bald bin ich Pleite...



Du musst einfach mehr Leute ansiedeln. 
Ich mach das immer so, indem ich auf einer anderen Insel Arbeiter ansiedel, mit zwei Marktplätzen, aber ihnen nur den Grundstoff lasse, denn der reicht, damit sie mehr Steuern zahlen, das Casino bringt nichts, kostet nur Geld.
Und wenn alle Häuser voll sind, schiebst du den Regler für Steuern ins Gelbe, fertig.
Jetzt kassiert du rund 1000 Credits extra und das ganze kostet dich nur ein paar Credits für Fisch und Schnaps/Tee.



Pumpi schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen das die Handelschiffe, die es anfangs gratis dazu gibt, viel zu langsam sind. Mit denen kannst du die Waren auch gleich vor der Pirattenbucht versenken. Dieser Hoverkraft-Transporter ist ganz brauchbar, musst du aber erst bauen...


 
Die Standard Handelsschiffe sind ja die kleinen Handelsschiffe vom Tycoon.
Die Eco Dinger kriegt man nie und das Kommandoschiff ist immer das gleiche, auch recht langsam, aber immerhin schneller als die Handelsschiffe.


----------



## KornDonat (3. Dezember 2011)

Ok das mit muss ich mal ausprobieren mit dem ansiedeln auf einer Insel  Thx schon mal für den Tipp momentan bin ich immer noch dabei raus zu finden wie ich Ingenieure bekommen


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2011)

Auf den letzten Seiten hab ich nix gefunden, vlt sein meine die Fragen ja schon geklärt? 

1) *Selber konfigurierbares Interface/Menü*? Im Test bei PCGames und auch im Optionsmenü findet man etwas über ein Interface-Menü, das unten am Spielfeldrand sein soll und welches man selber mit Buttons belegen kann. Wie zum Teufel soll das gehen? Ich habe das Menü IMHO aktiviert in den Optionen, aber es kommt nichts neues, und auch zB im Baumenü seh ich keinen Hinweis, dass ich zB durch Rechtsklick den betreffenden Bau-Button an "meine" Leiste ankleben kann oder so was - weiß einer Rat?

2) am Ende einer Mission sehe ich immer kurz "*Prestige konnte nicht gesteigert werden* - erneut versuchen?" - was bedeutet das? Ich sehe das nur kurz, dann kommt sofort der Bildschirm "Sie haben gewonnen!"




Danke


----------



## DaxTrose (4. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 1) *Selber konfigurierbares Interface/Menü*? Im Test bei PCGames und auch im Optionsmenü findet man etwas über ein Interface-Menü, das unten am Spielfeldrand sein soll und welches man selber mit Buttons belegen kann. Wie zum Teufel soll das gehen? Ich habe das Menü IMHO aktiviert in den Optionen, aber es kommt nichts neues, und auch zB im Baumenü seh ich keinen Hinweis, dass ich zB durch Rechtsklick den betreffenden Bau-Button an "meine" Leiste ankleben kann oder so was - weiß einer Rat?
> Danke


 
Du musst, wie in Anno 1404 auch, im Baumenü das entsprechende linksklicken und dabei gedrückt lassen. Dann nach unten in das "neue" Baumenü ziehen und et voilà, fertig ist die Schnellstartleiste in Anno! 
Das funktioniert auch mit Waren, die Du beobachten möchtest. Einfach die Ware vom Kontor in die Leiste oben ziehen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2011)

Danke - ich wusste btw auch gar nicht, dass das in Anno 1404 auch ging ^^ 


Kann man auch die drei Rechtsklick-Bausymbole umbelegen?


----------



## MESeidel (4. Dezember 2011)

Ja natürlich
Du kannst 9 Symbole in die Mitte Ziehen (also rechts klick menü) und einige nach unten.
Auch nicht nur Bausymbole.
Kannst auch Kontore oder Schiffsgruppen da andocken.
Und die 5 Waren Links oben kannst du für jede Insel anders auswählen.

Eichfach per Drag&Drop ;o)


----------



## axxo (4. Dezember 2011)

Und ich hab mich gewundert warum sich die Warensymbole aus den Menüs ziehen lassen, wieder was gelernt


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Dezember 2011)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Ok das mit muss ich mal ausprobieren mit dem ansiedeln auf einer Insel  Thx schon mal für den Tipp momentan bin ich immer noch dabei raus zu finden wie ich Ingenieure bekommen


 
Sofern du alle Bedürfnisse gedeckt und alles freigeben hast, steigen sie automatisch zu Ingenieuren auf.
Einfach mal auf den Marktplatz klicken, dann kannst du sehen, ob da einer aufsteigen will.


----------



## jayzee1980 (5. Dezember 2011)

bin täglich am Anno 2070 zocken bin total begeistert 

jedoch dauert der Teil zwischen Ubisoft-gamelauncher und dem Startbildschirm in Anno 2070 ewig lange. Fast 5min sehe ich nur "LOGIN".

Geht das nur bei mir so lange?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Dezember 2011)

Normal geht das alles viel schneller.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2011)

Die Server sind heute wohl mit Problemen behaftet, das steht auch im Twitter-Newticker beim UPlay-Launcher (rechts) - nach ner Weile kann man spielen, dann halt nur im offlineModus.


----------



## axxo (6. Dezember 2011)

Die haben die letzten paar Tage erhebliche Server Probleme, das war anfangs nicht so, man könnte schon fast vermuten man könnte mit gecrackten Keys Online gehen, weil an den Verkaufszahlen liegt es wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Insanix (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte Gott sei Dank noch keine Probleme mit dem Spielen und bin sehr begeistert von Anno 2070!


----------



## DaxTrose (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe fast jeden Abend Probleme beim Einloggen! Manchmal startet das Spiel dann (nach etwa zwei Minuten) im Offlinemodus oder aber gar nicht. Dann muss ich es neu starten und hoffen, dass es dann, nach etwa zwei Minuten (gefühlte halbe Stunde) klappt! 
Das war ganz bestimmt das letzte Spiel von UBISOFT!


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2011)

Komisch, bei mir war es nur vor 3 Tagen abends/nachts problematisch, als im News-Feed des Launchers auch Serverprobleme gemeldet wurden. ^^  Hat es bei Dir vlt ner Firewall oder Virenscanner zu tun?


----------



## Pumpi (8. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir liefs die Tage, bis auf an dem besagten Tag von Herbboy, auch immer gut. Und ich hab mich etliche male für Grafiktests eingeloggt.


----------



## Jvooy (8. Dezember 2011)

Kurze Frage:

Man hört so viel gutes und schlechtes über Anno2070 :/

Bin mir mehr als unschlüssig, ob es sich nun lohnt zu kaufen.... Auch aus diesem Thread kann ich nicht wirklich was rauslesen, ausser Bugs, Probleme etc.

Danke


----------



## DaxTrose (8. Dezember 2011)

*@ Herbboy:* Bei der Firewall ist alles, was mit Anno oder UBISOFT zu tun hat, freigegeben. Daran kann es nicht liegen. Es ist ja auch so, dass während ich dann offline spiele, rechts oben angezeigt wird, dass immer noch versucht wird, eine Verbindung herzustellen. Irgendwann klappt es dann und ich bin wieder online. Kann also nicht an der Firewall liegen, es sei denn, Anno braucht solange, um sie zu hacken! 

*@Jvooy:* Anno 2070 macht mir sehr viel Spaß, vor allem, weil es mal nicht in der Vergangenheit spielt und alles so "nostalgisch" ist. Wenn man auf so was Lust hat, sollte man definitiv zu Anno 1404 greifen. Hast Du schon mal die Demo gespielt? Sie ist zwar etwas kurz, aber für einen kurzen Einblick reicht es. Allerdings muss ich gestehen, dass bei mir der Funke erst mit dem Spiel und nicht mit der Demo übergesprungen ist.


----------



## Jvooy (8. Dezember 2011)

Demo hab ich nicht gespielt. Bin auch eher ein Interessent als Fanboy von diesem Spiel.

Habe zwar alle Teile mal gespielt, aber nur 1404 mit nem Freund über Lan sehr lange. Und das es jetzt in der "Zukunft" liegt find ich mehr als interessant.

Hmmm... hat überall gute Bewertungen, jedoch klagen die User/Spieler mehr als nur wenig. :/


----------



## DaxTrose (8. Dezember 2011)

Wenn Dich das Zukunftsszenario nicht stört und Dir Anno 1404 Spaß gemacht hat, wirst Du den Kauf sicherlich nicht bereuen, auch wenn es in einigen Belangen (z.B. Gebäudeerkennung) verbesserungswürdig ist. Wenn Dich der Kopierschutz nicht stört, würde ich Dir zu diesem Spiel raten.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2011)

Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass logischerweise in Foren sich eher leute melden, wenn sie mal ein Problem haben. Wer geht schon hin und schreibt sich nen Elch, nur um etwas zu loben?  Und da Anno beliebt ist, findest Du natürlich auch zahlenmäßig viele "Meckerer" - Du wirst auch per google mehr hits zu "VW Golf Panne" finden als zu "Lada Samara Panne", selbst wenn vlt beim Lada prozentual gesehen viel mehr kaputt geht als beim VW  

Und du musst auch die Gründe des Kritik anschauen - manche haben ja schon zB bei amazon nur einen Stern vergeben, nur weil man das Spiel aktivieren muss... 


Mir macht es extrem viel Spaß, auch der Mix der drei unterschiedlichen Hauptparteien ist gut gelungen, eine "gemischte" Stadt macht oft wirklich Sinn. Ich habe da nur wenig Kritikpunkte, zB dass die Gebäude schwer auseinanderzuhalten sind oder dass es meiner Meinung nach oft zu simple Aufträge gibt, zB einfach nur ein "Dokument" zu vier versch Stelllen der Map fahren. Und zuerst hatte ich als Kritik auch, dass es leicht ist, ein PLus zu erzielen - seit aber gestern einen Monumentbau startete und gleichzeitig eine Fabrik für Heim-Roboter eröffnete, bin ich ständig 300 im Minus, obwohl die Warenproduktion an sich genau passend ist für mein Volk... gut, dass ich vorher schon >50.000 erwirtschaftet hab   und Abstürze hatte ich bisher keinen einzigen.


----------



## DaxTrose (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe gerade bemerkt, dass das offizielle Strategiebuch nun, laut Amazon, erst am 20.01.2012 statt  am 08.12.2011 erscheint. Vielleicht gibt es ja Hoffnung und die Gebäude werden noch per Update vom Aussehen geändert. Würde zumindest die Verschiebung des Strategiebuchs erklären.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2011)

Naja, ich hab mich inzwischen daran gewöhnt, dass ich Gebäude, die zur gleichen Produktionskette gehören, auch IMMER nah beinander baue. Ich versuche dabei dann auch zu vermeiden, dass ich auf Insel A zB Gemüse anbaue, auf B Reis und dann beides zu C bringe, wo dann eine Biokost-Fabrik steht. Somit kann ich im Fall der Fälle schnell eine Produktionskette pausieren lassen, ohne lange zu suchen.

Ich glaub aber nicht, dass die ein Aussehensupdate reinbringen - außer was "simples" wie zb Werbeschilder, an denen man dann die Betriebsart besser erkennt. Sinnvoll wäre eine Funktion, mit der man Gebäude einer Produktionskette automatisch hervorheben lassen kann, oder wenigstens gleichartige Gebäude auf einer Insel - aber nachher gibt es das schon und ich hab es nur verpeilt  

Ich mach es nun oft so, dass ich im Baumenü einfach ein Gebäude wähle und dann Shift drücke, so dass die Einflussgebiete gleichartiger Gebäude auf der Insel in Blau angezeigt werden - somit finde ich indirekt dann die Gebäude gleichen Typs. Das klappt aber leider nicht immer, zB wollte ich aus Stromspargründen eine Wetterüberwachungsstation (verbessert Ökobilanz) abstellen. DIese Station baut man auf einem Minenbauplatz, und vor allem je nach Blickwinkel findet man die kaum mehr wieder. Die haben leider KEINEN blauen EInflussbereich...


----------



## Niza (10. Dezember 2011)

Guten Morgen,
Ich habe das Spiel jetzt auch 
Wollte nur mal Fragen wann man abtauchen kann und wie 
Im Handbuch steht nur T für Abtauchen und y für auftauchen 

Am Anfang funktioniert das noch nicht

Muss man da für was Specielles Entdecken oder Eine Specielle Zivilisationsstufe erreichen ?

Danke im Vorraus für Hilfe

Das Spiel macht auf mich einen Sehr guten Eindruck
Für mich als gebührenden Anno Fan 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Dezember 2011)

Du kannst erst abtauchen, wenn Du auch die Techs-Gebäude bauen kannst. Um die Techs-Baupläne zu bekommen, brauchst Du die dritte Entwicklungsstufe (Ingenieur). Sobald Du sie hast, kannst Du die Baupläne bei der Arche  kaufen. Dann bekommst Du dort auch ein Trimare  (U-Boot) gegen eine gewisses Summe!


----------



## pc-jedi (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob es alle schon gelesen haben, aber es kommt nächste Woche das Update auf 1.02
*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/191142-anno-2070-patch-1-02-zierelemente.html*


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2011)

Jo, hab ich im Launcher-Newsfeed auch schon gelesen.


Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob/wie man einen Hafen-Pier bauen kann?


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab einfach mal ein paar Screenshots gemacht! Ich fand bei der Anno-Serie die Details ja schon immer sehr gelungen, aber bei 2070 gibt es meiner Meinung nach mehr zu sehen, als in den anderen Teilen. Gerade auf Screenshots entdecke ich immer wieder neue Details! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2011)

Schöne Shots - hier auch mal eine Collage von mir, die mein Parlamentsviertel in einer Einzelmission (2500 Executives ansiedeln) zeigt.


----------



## Pumpi (12. Dezember 2011)

Anno 2070 gibts heute bei Amazon im Adventskalender für 34,97€ !

Ps: Schöne Bilder


----------



## Niza (13. Dezember 2011)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Du kannst erst abtauchen, wenn Du auch die Techs-Gebäude bauen kannst. Um die Techs-Baupläne zu bekommen, brauchst Du die *dritte Entwicklungsstufe (Ingenieur)*. Sobald Du sie hast, kannst Du die Baupläne bei der Arche  kaufen. Dann bekommst Du dort auch ein Trimare  (U-Boot) gegen eine gewisses Summe!


 
Danke hat super geholfen 

Ab der folgenden* vierten Entwicklungsstufe*  bekommt man sogar dann die Baupläne der dritten Fraktion : Ecos oder Global Trust 

Hier mal ein Paar Bilder im Anhang
Eins Verwende ich sogar als Hintergrundbild


Ubi Server befindet sich in Wartungsarbeiten
"This website is currently undergoing maintenance.
                        Services will be restored at approximately 4:00 AM GMT/ 09:00 AM EST                     "
Dass heißt durch Zeitzone EST wird er 14 Uhr unserer deutschen zeit wieder online sein

Kann man auch irdendwie offline Spielen ?
Wenn ich auf Offline Modus klicke steht da nur Accountname und Passwort eingeben


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## DaxTrose (13. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir funktioniert es. Wenn man auf Offline-Modus geht und sich im Spiel wieder mit seinem Benutzer und Passwort anmeldet, kann man spielen. Allerdings wird der Start stark verzögert. Die ganze Anmeldeprozedur dauert bei mir etwa drei Minuten! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niza (13. Dezember 2011)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert es. Wenn man auf Offline-Modus geht und sich im Spiel wieder mit seinem Benutzer und Passwort anmeldet, kann man spielen. Allerdings wird der Start stark verzögert. Die ganze Anmeldeprozedur dauert bei mir etwa drei Minuten!


 
Danke für die Hilfe
Es funktioniert tatsächlich

Im Offline Modus:
In der Arche lassen sich keine Items verwenden und keine Waren

Ich habe extra ein neues Endlosspiel gestartet im Offlline Modus

Das hat den Grund : 
Als ich mein vorheriges Endlosspiel geladen hatte und die *Items nicht funktionieren in der Arche da offline* hatte ich ein negative Bilanz von ca -1870 
*vorher mit Items in Arche und online* ca + 800
Das ist ja der Hammer gewesen 

Mfg :
Niza


----------



## Rurdo (13. Dezember 2011)

Was macht Ubisoft denn? Wie lange wirds denn noch dauernd bis alles funktioniert? Ich brauch nähmlich sachen aus meiner Arche...


----------



## DaxTrose (13. Dezember 2011)

Das weiß wohl nur UBISOFT allein. Vielleicht hat es ja auch etwas mit dem Patch zu tun, der diese Woche noch erscheinen soll. 
Man kann ja nicht verhindern, dass solche Arbeiten durchgeführt werden müssen. Ich finde es aber schade, dass man dadurch im Spiel eingeschränkt wird. Das sollte man auf jeden Fall noch ändern, so dass man Zugriff auf sein komplettes Profil hat, auch, wenn die Server down sind. Wie schon geschrieben, war Anno 2070 das letzte Spiel von UBISOFT, was ich mir zugelegt habe - zumindest, solange man auf diese Art Kopierschutz setzt.


----------



## Pumpi (13. Dezember 2011)

Die Verkaufszahlen von Anno 2070 lassen erahnen das das in Zukunft wohl mindestens derart drangsalierend laufen wird.

Ich finds OK, hauptsache ordentliche Games für den PC. Ist immer noch besser als schlecht portierter Konsolenmüll 

Ich könnt mich im Moment maßlos über die KI aufregen, wenn sie's am Ende hinkriegen mit patchen, dann können sie meinetwegen beim nächsten mal auch mit Trojaner kommen, ist eh nichts wichtiges/anrüchiges auf meiner Kiste


----------



## Rurdo (13. Dezember 2011)

Wie lange dauerts denn noch -.- einmal um 12 uhr aus und ich kann nichtmal online zocken -.-
EDIT: Jaaa es funktioniert! Teilweise -.-


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab das mit der Arche noch nicht so ganz gerafft - gibt es Items, die man qausi für alle Spiele und Spielstände nutzen kann, oder wie? Und mit dem Erforschen von Items: macht das Sinn, oder verliert man damit nur unnötig Zeit und Ressourcen?


----------



## Rurdo (14. Dezember 2011)

Hey leute, ich hab ein paar probleme!
1: Mein Wahrheitsministerium funktioniert nicht... die gebäude in der Umbebung dürsten immernoch nach Information. Was is da los?
2: Mein reststoffpresswerk arbeitet ebenfalls nicht... warum?
3: die ersten Häuser (sind noch nicht alle aufgestuft worden) steigen einfach nicht auf! Alle bedürfnisse sind zu 100% erfüllt, aber es tut sich nix!?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2011)

1. Kann es sein, dass Du das Wahrheitsministerium in Stadtviertel gebaut hast, in dem gar keine Tycoons wohnen? Die Sondergebäude sind nämlich nur für Einwohner der jeweiligen Fraktion gültig (Ausnahme: Feuerwehr, Krankenhaus und Ppolizei)

2. das hab ich auch schon oft festgestellt, dass dessen Produktion nicht steigt, obwohl ich Häuser drumrumbaue. Versuch mal das Preswerk erst zu bauen, NACHDEM die Häuser drumherum bewohnt sind.

3. entweder es fehlen die Rohstoffe, oder Du hast die Rechte zum Aufstieg gesperrt (dann schwebt so ein grünes Männikensymbol über den Marktplätzen) *edit* oder dir fehlen Aufstiegsrechte - Du brauchst ja zB 10 Arbeiterhäuser, damit dann 2 aufsteigen dürfen. Es steigen NIE alle Häuser aus der gleichen Stufe auf, man braucht immer noch einige Häuser der gleichen Stufe, die auch auf ihrer Stufe bleiben- Klick mal auf den Marktplatz, da spollte so was stehen wie "120/120 Arbeiter", und wenn daneben dann in einem anderen Feld eine Zahl steht, DANN können genau so viele Arbeiterhäuser auch aufsteigen.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich das hier so lese, gut das ich das Spiel nicht gekauft habe.


Zu 3) Wenn schon welche aufgestigen sind, kann es sein das es max. Anzahl gibt die Aufsteigen können?


----------



## Rurdo (14. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Kann es sein, dass Du das Wahrheitsministerium in Stadtviertel gebaut hast, in dem gar keine Tycoons wohnen? Die Sondergebäude sind nämlich nur für Einwohner der jeweiligen Fraktion gültig (Ausnahme: Feuerwehr, Krankenhaus und Ppolizei)
> 
> 2. das hab ich auch schon oft festgestellt, dass dessen Produktion nicht steigt, obwohl ich Häuser drumrumbaue. Versuch mal das Preswerk erst zu bauen, NACHDEM die Häuser drumherum bewohnt sind.
> 
> 3. entweder es fehlen die Rohstoffe, oder Du hast die Rechte zum Aufstieg gesperrt (dann schwebt so ein grünes Männikensymbol über den Marktplätzen) *edit* oder dir fehlen Aufstiegsrechte - Du brauchst ja zB 10 Arbeiterhäuser, damit dann 2 aufsteigen dürfen. Es steigen NIE alle Häuser aus der gleichen Stufe auf, man braucht immer noch einige Häuser der gleichen Stufe, die auch auf ihrer Stufe bleiben- Klick mal auf den Marktplatz, da spollte so was stehen wie "120/120 Arbeiter", und wenn daneben dann in einem anderen Feld eine Zahl steht, DANN können genau so viele Arbeiterhäuser auch aufsteigen.



1: Ne, is im Zentrum wo ca 100 Tycoon arbeiterwohnungen (voll!) drumherum sind... Job TV ist eingeschaltet...
2: Anscheinend haben 2 angefangen, aber die anderen 5 anscheinend nicht -.- ich weiß echt nicht warum... Alle häuser drumherum sind voll -.-
3: ok


----------



## Niza (14. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab das mit der Arche noch nicht so ganz gerafft - gibt es Items, die man qausi für alle Spiele und Spielstände nutzen kann, oder wie? Und mit dem Erforschen von Items: macht das Sinn, oder verliert man damit nur unnötig Zeit und Ressourcen?


 
Ich versuch es mal zu erklären weil ich dahinter gekommen bin wie das mit den Arche ist:
*
Infos zur Arche  :*

Die Arche bei Endlosspiel ist die, die du immer behällst und die dir unter Profil angezeigt wird
*Diese Arche gilt für alle Endlosspiele mit den eingelagerten Items und Aktiven Items.
und zwar nur Endlosspiele keine Einzelmissionen und keine Kampanie*

(Bei Kampanie und Einzelmissionen gelten andere Archen nicht diese)

Wenn du ein Item installiert hast der Sektorweiten Items , dann gilt das für *alle Endlosspiele* 
Sogar wenn du ein neues Endlosspiel startest sind die Items noch aktiv in der Selben Arche

In der Arche lassen sich nur Sektorweite Items einsetzen keine Inselweiten
Diese Sektorweiten Items gelten für alle Inseln und Fahrzeuge bzw Schiffe


Um die Sockel Freizuschalten musst du von der Karriere aufsteigen
max. 3 x 3 Sockel für max 9 Sektorweite Items
Die findest du unter Ausrüstung


Aktivieren funktioniert folgendermaßen:
Erst lädst du ein Sektorweites Item in die Arche
Dann gehst du auf Ausrüstung in der Arche und dann klickst du in den freien Sockel und wählst das Item aus
Schon funktionierts


*Diese Sektorweiten Items kannst du in der Akademie Erforschen *
Selten mal kaufen 

Mir der Kategorie "Grundlagenforschung" erforscht du erst mal die Formeln falls die gewünschte Formel noch nicht da ist für z.B.
Ökologie oder Einheiten

Danach kannst du die Items Erforschen:
Dazu klickst du auf die zu wünschende Kategorie
und dann auf die Formel was du erforschen willst
Und dann Erforschen
Wenn fertig erforscht ,hast du in Kontor ein Sektorweites Items , das du in der Arche einsetzen kannst.

Außnahme ist die Kategorie "Fruchtbarkeiten und Ressoucen"
Diese sind nur Inselweite Items

Hoffe ich konnte helfen 
Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> 1: Ne, is im Zentrum wo ca 100 Tycoon arbeiterwohnungen (voll!) drumherum sind... Job TV ist eingeschaltet...


 kannst Du mal nen Screenshot online stellen, bei dem Du eine der Wohnungen markierst hast? Wenn Du dieses Wahrheitsministerium anklickst: werden die Häuser dann grün? Kann es vlt sein, dass die Häuser zwar eine Verbindung per Straße zum Marktplatz haben, aber nicht zum Ministerium?

**edit** siehe mein angefügter Screenshot: das eine markierte Haus ist locker im Umkreis für das Casino, man sieht ja auch, dass das Nachbarhaus "grün" leuchtet, weil das Casino es bedient. Das markierte Haus hat aber keine Straße zum Casino, sondern nur zu Martkplatz unten rechts, so dass es nicht grün leuchtet, also auch nicht vom Casino "versorgt" wird. 




> 2: Anscheinend haben 2 angefangen, aber die anderen 5 anscheinend nicht -.- ich weiß echt nicht warum... Alle häuser drumherum sind voll -.-


 ich hab da das Gefühl, dass es entweder ein Bug ist, oder aber es dauert sehr lange - vlt. geht die Power erst hoch, wenn in den Häusern drumherum auch VIELE Leute wohnen, also zB bei Excutives wohnen ja mehr Leute in einem Haus als bei Arbeitern. Ich nutze diese Art Gebäude aber bisher eh selten, da ich fast immer deswegen dann zwei Häuser abreissen muss, und dann ist fast immer noch irgendein Spezialgebäude im Umkreis, so dass es sowieso fast nie zu der Situation kommt, dass NUR Wohnhäuser im Umkreis des Presswerkes sind. 



@Niza: Danke, allein dass es bei Endlosspielen "zählt" und bei Einzelmissionen nicht, hat schon vieles erklärt


----------



## DaxTrose (14. Dezember 2011)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt! Aber warum müssen für einen Patch die Server down gehen?  Früher war alles besser!  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fexzz (14. Dezember 2011)

Bei dem Presserk etc kommt es nicht darauf an, wieviele Häuser drum herum sind, sondern wieviele Einwohner es tatsächlcih sind. 10 Level 1 Häuser drumherum sind also nicht so gut wie 10 Level 4 Häuser. 
ZUmindest hab ich das so beobachtet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich hoffe, dass es bald einen Patch gibt, der den beschissenen Offline/Online Mist beendet, ist ja echt zum Kotzen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2011)

@DaxTrose: vermutlich weil der Launcher bei jedem Start kurz nach Updates checkt, und wenn der dann ein unfertiges Update finden wüde, gäb das nur Probleme. Da machen die lieber die Server zu ner Zeit kurz down, zu der eh kein normaler Mensch in D spielen würde: entweder man hat nen Job / ist Schüler und eh keine Zeit, oder man hat Urlaub, ist arbeitslos oder Student   und wäre sowieso noch nicht wach


----------



## DaxTrose (15. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ...oder man hat Urlaub, ist arbeitslos oder Student   und wäre sowieso noch nicht wach


 
Ich habe Urlaub und bin dann wach! 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass es bald einen Patch  gibt, der den beschissenen Offline/Online Mist beendet, ist ja echt zum  Kotzen.



[X]Vote! 100%


----------



## Niza (15. Dezember 2011)

Guten Morgen Leute,
Der Patch wird beim Spielstart schon runtergeladen und installiert*

ANNO 2070 - Patch-Notes 1.02*
Die wichtigsten Änderungen im Überblick:

Spielstabilität unter verschiedenen Rechnerkonfigurationen erhöht.
Militärlimit erhöht.
Ein Fehler im Abschlussscreen der einzelnen Missionen in der Kampagne wurde behoben.
Ein gravierender Grafikfehler der ATI-Radeon-HD 2000er und 3000er Reihe unter XP wurde behoben.
Erste Zierelemente für Ecos und Tycoons hinzugefügt.

Weitere Korrekturen:

Diverse Textüberlappungen & Textfehler wurden korrigiert.
Verbesserungen im Verhalten der KI.
Keto und Trenchcoat konnten fälschlicherweise durch den EMP versenkt werden. Dies wurde behoben.
Performanceprobleme durch Zollitems wurden behoben.
Ein unter bestimmten Umständen auftretender Fehler des Start Buttons wurde behoben.
Achievement Fixes: "Schwimmende Resterampe", „Neuester Stand der Technik“, „Der komplette Technologiebaum“, „Zurück zur Natur“, "Zu schön zum Wegwerfen".
Kleinere Fehler bei Anzeige, Quests und Texten wurden behoben.


Kleine Info:
Laut Ubisoft Forum soll man erst wieder 12 Uhr Online Spielen können
Die brauchen 2 Stunden länger

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## DaxTrose (15. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal die Zierelemente der Ecos:

Für den Hafenbereich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und für den Inselbereich!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2011)

Boah ey.... so viele, fast unglaublich... 
So wie die aussehen, passen die auch mal wieder super in die 3x3 Felder Sache.


----------



## Rurdo (15. Dezember 2011)

OMG mir wirds ab der 3ten Wohnhausstufe zu viel


----------



## Niza (15. Dezember 2011)

Als ich das Spiel hatte erst mal die Kampanie komplett durchgespielt
Und danach
Spiele ich seit 4 Tagen an einen Endlosspiel 
Habe 3 Millionen Credits
und 15.560 Einwohner
Bin Gerade dabei die Tycoon Bevölkerung hochzuleveln
Habe 2 Akademien und alles erforscht 
Bei den ECOs habe ich ein Parlament  das im Anhang zu sehen ist.

Ich bin Begeistert von den Solarkraftwerken
und der Unterwasserwelt
und dem Regen und Gewittern (letztes Bild im Anhang) 
und den Ozonemaker-stationen mit ihren Luftschiffen wie auch im Anhang zu sehen

Mein Favourit ist die Eden initiative (Eco)

*Ein Tip :*
Ab einer Ökobilanz von +500 ist kein steigender Effekt mehr auf die Landwirtschaft da max 175 %
Das max an Ökobilanz ist +999

Schade eigentlich 
Ich hätte es cool gefunden eine Ökobilanz von + 2000 zu haben und eine Landwirtschaft von 400%

PS:
Ich kann das Spiel jeden bestens weiterempfehlen 
Ich bin begeistert 
Und das ist der Komplexeste Anno Teil vom Umfang her mit den meisten Möglichkeiten


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2011)

Ja, aber wieso haben das Finanzzentrum und Kongresszentrum so beschissene Maße? 
Passt nicht zwischen die Reihen, weils sieben Felder breit ist statt 6, wie es noch bei der Kirche in 1404 war.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2011)

Damit man nicht so simpel einfach das öde 6x2-Felder-Konzept durchziehen kann und ein bisschen länger nachdenken muss


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Dezember 2011)

Habe mal 2 Fragen:

1. Kann es sein dass der Regen recht selten ist, denn ich habe jetzt ca 20 Stunden Endlos gespielt und noch kein einziges mal Regen gesehen 

2. Wie kann man sich so "Verbindungen" im Hafen machen, wie bei 1404 einfach diese Piere die man so baute wie Strassen.
Oder gibt es nur die die die Computerspieler haben (Holzbrücken)?


----------



## Niza (15. Dezember 2011)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Habe mal 2 Fragen:
> 
> 1. Kann es sein dass der Regen recht selten ist, denn ich habe jetzt ca 20 Stunden Endlos gespielt und noch kein einziges mal Regen gesehen



Also es scheint so als ob der Regen erst ab einer Bestimmten positiven Ökobilanz kommt 
Meine ist bei + 640 und ich habe öfters regen mehreremal pro Stunde 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Pumpi (15. Dezember 2011)

Jo, so ab ab 300-400 positive Ökobilanz gehts los mit dem Regen. Wirklich erfrischend 

Sag doch mal einer ob der Patch an der KI gezündet hat, oder obs quasi immernoch das selbe Script ist.


----------



## DaxTrose (16. Dezember 2011)

Das ist schade, dass der Regen erst so spät einsetzt. Hatte mich nämlich auch schon gefragt, ob sie den mit einem Update bringen wollen!  Ökobilanz von 300-400 kling für mich im Moment noch utopisch!  Hänge so bei +40 bis +50! Na ja, dann weiß ich ja, was ich zu tun habe. Bin dann mal weg und mache Regen!


----------



## Niza (16. Dezember 2011)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Das ist schade, dass der Regen erst so spät einsetzt. Hatte mich nämlich auch schon gefragt, ob sie den mit einem Update bringen wollen!  Ökobilanz von 300-400 kling für mich im Moment noch utopisch!  Hänge so bei +40 bis +50! Na ja, dann weiß ich ja, was ich zu tun habe. Bin dann mal weg und mache Regen!


 
Viel Spaß dabei

Och dann baust de halt 3 x Ozonemaker Station je +110 Ökobilanz = 330 Ökobilanz
Dann hast de es schon geschafft
Oder ein Flussklärwerk + 300 Ökobilanz   


Ich musste unbedingt mal das gegenteil ausprobieren und habe Umweltverschmutzer gespielt
Und danach Umweltschützer
Max - 999 Ökobilanz
Max + 999 Ökobilanz

Hier mal der Extremtest:

linkes bild (Umweltverschmutzer):
Ökobilanz - 999
Zufriedenheit - 59%
landwirtschaft 50%

Rechtes Bild (Umweltschützer)
Ökobilanz + 999
Zufriedenheit + 30%
Landwirtschaft 175 %


Das was mir aufgefallen ist :
Man sieht einen Baumunterschied 
Der Farbunterschied ist deutlich 


Vielleicht erkennt ihr ja noch mehr Unterschiede

Mfg
Niza


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2011)

Gelten diese Werte jetzt weltweit, oder pro Insel? Also, muss ich auf der Insel +400 haben, damit es dort regnet, oder sektorweit +400, damit es auf allen Inseln mal regnen kann?


----------



## Niza (16. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Gelten diese Werte jetzt weltweit, oder pro Insel? Also, muss ich auf der Insel +400 haben, damit es dort regnet, oder sektorweit +400, damit es auf allen Inseln mal regnen kann?


 
Inselweit Pro Insel
dann regnet es auf der Insel 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Pumpi (16. Dezember 2011)

> Oder ein Flussklärwerk + 300 Ökobilanz


 
Was dann mal geschmeidige ca.200 Safteinheiten kostet 

Zu diesem Zwecke empfiehle ich dieses Konstrukt, aber nur mit guter CPU :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denn das überfliegen eines solchen Solarparks ist änlich Frame zehrend an der CPU wie eine große dicht bewohnte Sphäre


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Damit man nicht so simpel einfach das öde 6x2-Felder-Konzept durchziehen kann und ein bisschen länger nachdenken muss


 
Ja, genau.. 



1000Foxi schrieb:


> 1. Kann es sein dass der Regen recht selten ist, denn ich habe jetzt ca 20 Stunden Endlos gespielt und noch kein einziges mal Regen gesehen



Hängt von der Öko Bilanz ab, wenn die hoch genug ist regnet es fast stündlich.



1000Foxi schrieb:


> 2. Wie kann man sich so "Verbindungen" im Hafen machen, wie bei 1404 einfach diese Piere die man so baute wie Strassen.
> Oder gibt es nur die die die Computerspieler haben (Holzbrücken)?



Du kannst es mit der Pipette machen, die musst du aber erst aktivieren.



Pumpi schrieb:


> Was dann mal geschmeidige ca.200 Safteinheiten kostet
> 
> Zu diesem Zwecke empfiehle ich dieses Konstrukt, aber nur mit guter CPU :
> 
> ...



Der Nachteil ist, dass das ungemein viel Platz verschlingt und dafür ist mir der Energieausstoß nicht hoch genug.
Ich nutze die Solartürme als Zierelement.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Dezember 2011)

Ok danke für die Antworten 
Da hab ich direkt mal noch ne Frage: Ab welcher Stufe bei den Ecos bekommt man diese Solarstationen wovon die Rede ist?
Denn ich habe als Tycoon angefangen und hab auf der Insel fast keinen Platz mehr für die Ecos (habe eine kleine Eco Siedlung mit ca 300 Einwohnern).
Oder sollte ich einfach noch ne Insel erobern und dort meine Ecos bauen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2011)

Ja, klar, wenn die eine Insel voll ist, nimmst du eine zweite dazu, ist ja der Sinn des ganzen.
Ich habe die Tycoons auf einer Insel, die Ecos auf einer anderen und die Techs auf einer dritten.

Der Solarturm kommt bei den Ecos mit den Managern, ab 600 Manager wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Dezember 2011)

Ok Thx 
Das wird morgen dann gleich umgesetzt.
Wird aber schwer mal sehen ob noch eine Insel frei ist.
Ich hoffe mal ja, sonst bekommt die Tilda Jorgensen mal was zu hören ( Eine ihrer Einheiten wurde versenkt XD)


----------



## Niza (17. Dezember 2011)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ok danke für die Antworten
> Da hab ich direkt mal noch ne Frage: Ab welcher Stufe bei den Ecos bekommt man diese Solarstationen wovon die Rede ist?
> Denn  ich habe als Tycoon angefangen und hab auf der Insel fast keinen Platz  mehr für die Ecos (habe eine kleine Eco Siedlung mit ca 300 Einwohnern).
> Oder sollte ich einfach noch ne Insel erobern und dort meine Ecos bauen?


 
Das Solarkraftwerk kannst du ab der 4ten Stufe der Ecos (Eco Executives) bauen und ein Paar Einwohner musst schon haben
Ab 600 Executives wird es freigeschaltet
Siehe dazu auch Bild 3




1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ok Thx
> Das wird morgen dann gleich umgesetzt.
> Wird aber schwer mal sehen ob noch eine Insel frei ist.
> Ich hoffe mal ja, sonst bekommt die Tilda Jorgensen mal was zu hören ( Eine ihrer Einheiten wurde versenkt XD)


 
Wenn kein Platz da ist wird Platz gemacht xd
Zum Glück hast de mit Tycoon Gestartet so kannst die Tycoon Colossus Kriegsschiffe bauen 
Und damit wirds wohl einfacher 

Das sind die Schicken Teile auf den Bildern die Großen 

Naja das Bischen Feuer auf Bild 2 macht auch nichts aus wenigstens der Kahn fährt noch


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Dezember 2011)

So, jetzt habe ich ne Insel mehr 
Ich hab auch schon Eco Executives, brauche aber noch mehr.
Habe noch eine Frage : Soll ich eher die Ozonemakerstation bauen  oder nen CO2 Speicher(bzw mehrere)?


----------



## Niza (17. Dezember 2011)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich ne Insel mehr
> Ich hab auch schon Eco Executives, brauche aber noch mehr.
> Habe noch eine Frage : Soll ich eher die Ozonemakerstation bauen  oder nen CO2 Speicher(bzw mehrere)?


 *
Bau die OzoneMaker-Stationen

Lass die Finger vom CO2 Speicher*
*Der ist irgendwie verbugt*
Teilweise kein Effekt obwohl + 200 Steht
Teilweise + 120  obwohl da + 200 Steht 
Und das mit einer sehr guten positiven Energie

*Oder verstehe ich was falsch ??*

hast eine Ökobilanz von + 330 
Baust CO2 Speicher 
Ökobilanz bleibt +330
Kein Effekt 

Andere Insel 
Ökobilanz +570
Baust CO2 Speicher 
Hast danach + 700 

Noch andere Hast +565
Baust den CO2 Speicher
Hast danach + 765

Ich verstehe das einfach nicht 
Muss wohl wirklich ein Bug sein
*Auf Jedenfall Baue ich den CO2 Speicher erst mal nicht mehr 
* 
*Mach lieber OzoneMaker Stationen*
Die Sind gut und funktionieren 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Dezember 2011)

OK danke!


----------



## DaxTrose (17. Dezember 2011)

Beim O³ Maker ist es mir auch so gegangen, dass ich keine Steigerung der Ökobilanz hatte. Dann habe ich einfach mal einige, in der Nähe befindlichen, Wetterkontrollstationen abgerissen und schon ging der Wert nach oben. Dann darf wohl im Umkreis auch nichts im Wege sein. Also auch kein Fluss oder Berge. Erst dann hat man 100% Effizienz mit den Dingern!


----------



## Niza (18. Dezember 2011)

Mit den O³ Maker (Ozone Maker - Station) ist bei mir kein Problem gewesen 
Nur die dürfen nicht im Bereich von z.B. Wetterkontrollstationen sein
Da Blockieren die sich gegenseitig

Ich habe das so geregelt alle Wetterkontrollstationen abgerissen und Ozone maker Stationen gebaut 
Und sie verbessert mit Item in Arche - 30% Energieverbrauch 

Aber Am CO2 Speicher müssen die noch arbeiten
Wie oben schon erwähnt 100% Arbeit und keinen oder geringen Effekt
Obwohl in den Speicher steht 
100% -- 200







Das Parlament habe ich schon feritg
bin jetzt an der Konzernzentrale auf Stufe 1 und baue gerade 

*Bin an* *diesen einen Endlosspiel* jetzt laut Missions Ranking :
*85 Stunden und 41 Minuten *

*Voll der Annoholiker*


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2011)

Niza schrieb:


> *
> Bau die OzoneMaker-Stationen
> 
> Lass die Finger vom CO2 Speicher*
> ...


 
Das ist korrekt so und beabsichtigt.
Die Öko Anlagen der Tycoons können die Ökobilanz nicht ins Positive versetzen, das können nur die Öko Anlagen der Ecos.
Hast du also z.B. eine ausgeglichene Bilanz (also 0) und baust ein Wettergerät der Ecos geht die Bilanz ins Positive (also + 20 oder so). Baust du aber eine Entsäuerungsanlage der Tycoons bleibt es bei 0 obwohl das Teil ja 90 + bringt oder so.



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Beim O³ Maker ist es mir auch so gegangen, dass ich keine Steigerung der Ökobilanz hatte. Dann habe ich einfach mal einige, in der Nähe befindlichen, Wetterkontrollstationen abgerissen und schon ging der Wert nach oben. Dann darf wohl im Umkreis auch nichts im Wege sein. Also auch kein Fluss oder Berge. Erst dann hat man 100% Effizienz mit den Dingern!



Du darfst die Öko Gebäude der beiden Fraktionen nicht mischen.
Grundsätzlich nur die Öko Teile der Ecos bauen, dann bekommst du eine positive Bilanz. Mit den Tycoons kann es nur bis 0 gehen, niemals positiv.
Baust du bei den Ecos Öko Gebäuden ein Tycoon Öko Teil hin, verschlechtert sich sogar die Ökobilanz (wenn sie zuvor positiv war).

Daher.. der große Tipp an alle:
Niemals die Öko Gebäude der Tycoons nutzen, die sind schrott.
Wenn man mit den Tycoons anfängt, einfach mit der miesen Öko Bilanz leben, das stört den Tycoons eh nicht und wenn die Produktionsgebäude zu wenig rauswerfen einfach noch ein paar mehr bauen.
Erst wenn die Ecos dann verfügbar sind (also mit dem Tycoon Mananger), dann eine Siedlung für die Ecos machen und rasch bekommt man zugriff auf die Wetterstation. Die bring schon was, damit kann man die Tycoon Stadt vollstopfen (das Teil ist 3x3, passt also dort hin, wo auch ein Haus ist).
Wenns dann Eco Ingenieure sind, kommt das bessere Teil (vergessen, wie es heißt ), das kommt in einen Minenschacht rein, das reißt gut was weg und man kriegt die positive Bilanz hin.
Dafür die Kohle Minen opfern, denn die Tycoons können ja Kohle mit dem Schaufelradbagger fördern (ich hab da eine eigenen Insel, wo nur Kohle damit gefördert wird, die versorgt alles und da ist mir die Öko Bilanz egal, denn da wohnt niemand und da baue ich auch nichts an).


----------



## Niza (18. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Infos
Jetzt Blick ich da so langsam durch


Also können die Tycoon Öko Gebäude die Ökobilanz auf Max 0 Bringen darüber haben sie keinen Effekt mehr

Anders als bei den Ecos Öko Gebäuden die können über 0
mit max +999

Alles klar 
Das Erklärt einiges

Also am besten nur Eco Öko Gebäude bauen
Erst kommt die Wetterkontrollstation
danach die Überwachungsstation für Bergwerk 
danach die OzoneMaker-Station +100 (+10 Bonus momentan)
danach das Flussklärkwerk + 300


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ab hier wirds kompliziert wenn man mischt:*
Sagen wir mal man hat eine negative Ökobilanz von - 90
Dann baut man eine Entsäuerungsanlage (Effekt + 90) und man hat sie auf 0
Danach 2x OzoneMaker-Station (Effekt 2 x110) Also Gesamt Ökobilanz von + 220


Nun:
Gleiche Insel (Ohne ÖkoGebäude - 90) 
Man hat eine Positive Ökobilanz von + 130 durch:
2x OzoneMaker-Station(Effekt + 2x110= 220)
Soweit könnt ihr mir noch folgen oder ?


Jetzt kann man die Ökobilanz um max + 90 Anheben durch Tycoon Gebäude 
Also kann man eine Entsäuerungsanlage bauen (Effekt+90) um die Theoretischen - 90 Aufzuheben  und man hat 
eine Gesamt Ökobilanz von + 220

Jetzt wird richtig Kompliziert 
Wenn man statt der Entsäuerunganlage einen CO2 Speicher baut kommt man auch nur auf die Gesamt ökobilanz von +220 
Weil der CO2 Speicher hat + 200 Effekt und kann aber nur die - 90 Ökobilanz gut machen.
Also sind +110 Ökobilanz futsch
*Genau das ist auch die Erklärung warum ich nur einen Effekt beim CO2 Speicher habe von + 130 statt + 200*

*Ich hatte Nähmlich folgendes Problem :
*
Gesamt Ökobilanz +570
Baue CO2 Speicher (Effekt + 200)Und in Wirklichkeit nur + 130
Hatte danach Gesamt Ökobilanz+ 700 



Also bitte nicht Kombinieren sonst wirds Kompliziert.
Oder man weiß was man tut


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Painkiller (19. Dezember 2011)

Hab das Spiel seit dem WE auch.

Bin in Mission 4 (?). Das ist die wo der Fisch verdirbt und die KI durchdreht. 

Fazit: Iwie ist die Mission verbugt!

Durch den verfaulten Fisch ziehen ja die Bürger aus. Ist ja ganz normal. Den faulen Fisch verkauf ich (Eco) an die Tycoons.  Bringt richtig Kohle und hilft ja auch das Konto im schwarzen Bereich zu halten.  Nun gut... Als Gegenmaßnahme hab ich ein Item mit dem die Unzufriedenheit nicht weiter sinken kann. D.h. die Häuser brennen nicht ab.  
Also beginn ich gegenzusteuern, falls der Fisch wieder genießbar wird. Ich bau Häuser bis ich ca. 3000 Einwohner habe. Durch den späteren Missionsverlauf wird der Fisch wieder genießbar. Juhu, dacht ich mir! Die Leute ziehen wieder ein, und ich mach wieder Gewinne durch Steuern. Bin also von -1.300 wieder auf + 200 gekommen. Ich sollte vllt. anmerken, das ich *keine* anderen Gebäude außer Häuser gebaut habe. Diese kosten ja keine Unterhaltskosten. Dann nach so ca. 20 Min schau ich auf meine Bilanz und sehe wieder -700. oO
Wtf?  Wie zum Geier kann das sein? Es ist kein anderes Gebäude dazu gekommen. Von +200 auf -700 ist schon ein brutaler Unterschied! Militär hab ich auch nicht gebaut. Durch was kann denn sowas verursacht werden? Außer einem Bug fällt mir dazu nix mehr ein...


----------



## DaxTrose (19. Dezember 2011)

Wenn Deine Leute unzufrieden sind, zahlen sie auch weniger Steuern. Also solltest Du für Unterhaltung sorgen! Dann achte darauf (ist mir passiert), dass Du auch die richtigen Häuser baust. Ich hatte gedacht, dass Wohnhaus gleich Wohnhaus ist und nur Wohnhäuser für die Techs gebaut und kam aus den Miesen gar nicht mehr raus. Erst als ich Wohnhäuser für die Ecos gebaut habe, ging es bergauf! .


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2011)

Niza schrieb:


> Also können die Tycoon Öko Gebäude die Ökobilanz auf Max 0 Bringen darüber haben sie keinen Effekt mehr



Genau, egal wie viele du noch baust ins Positive kommst du nicht, das geht nur bei den Ecos.



Niza schrieb:


> Anders als bei den Ecos Öko Gebäuden die können über 0
> mit max +999



Jop, aber mehr als 500 lohnen nicht, denn die Produktionsstätten können maximal 175% erreichen, egal wie gut die Öko Bilanz noch wird.



Niza schrieb:


> Also am besten nur Eco Öko Gebäude bauen
> Erst kommt die Wetterkontrollstation
> danach die Überwachungsstation für Bergwerk
> danach die OzoneMaker-Station +100 (+10 Bonus momentan)
> danach das Flussklärkwerk + 300



Genau, mache ich auch so, Kohle fördere ich mit dem Bagger, Uran hole ich mir über einen inaktiven Smoker (ich stehe auf Atomkraft ), ebenso Eisenerz und Kupfer.
Kalkstein muss halt über Mine gehen aber soviel braucht man da auch nicht mehr, wenn die Produktionsketten gebaut sind.
Flussklärwerk ist sehr teuer und sieht gut Strom, mehr als eins ist nicht drin.
Der Ozon Maker ist gut, kollidiert aber mit der Überwachungsstation. Also nicht überschneiden.



Niza schrieb:


> *Ab hier wirds kompliziert wenn man mischt:*
> Sagen wir mal man hat eine negative Ökobilanz von - 90
> Dann baut man eine Entsäuerungsanlage (Effekt + 90) und man hat sie auf 0
> Danach 2x OzoneMaker-Station (Effekt 2 x110) Also Gesamt Ökobilanz von + 220



Nö, mischen geht nicht, baust du eine Tycoon Anlage hin, hast du automatisch 0, egal was du vorher hattest, denn mehr als 0 ist mit den Tycoons nicht drin, da kannst du noch so viele Ecos Gebäude dazu stellen. Daher auch keine Tyconn Anlagen nehmen.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hab das Spiel seit dem WE auch.
> 
> Bin in Mission 4 (?). Das ist die wo der Fisch verdirbt und die KI durchdreht.
> 
> *Fazit: Iwie ist die Mission verbugt!*



Nö, ist sie nicht. 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Durch den verfaulten Fisch ziehen ja die Bürger aus. Ist ja ganz normal. Den faulen Fisch verkauf ich (Eco) an die Tycoons.  Bringt richtig Kohle und hilft ja auch das Konto im schwarzen Bereich zu halten.  Nun gut... Als Gegenmaßnahme hab ich ein Item mit dem die Unzufriedenheit nicht weiter sinken kann. D.h. die Häuser brennen nicht ab.
> Also beginn ich gegenzusteuern, falls der Fisch wieder genießbar wird. Ich bau Häuser bis ich ca. 3000 Einwohner habe. Durch den späteren Missionsverlauf wird der Fisch wieder genießbar. Juhu, dacht ich mir! Die Leute ziehen wieder ein, und ich mach wieder Gewinne durch Steuern. Bin also von -1.300 wieder auf + 200 gekommen. Ich sollte vllt. anmerken, das ich *keine* anderen Gebäude außer Häuser gebaut habe. Diese kosten ja keine Unterhaltskosten. Dann nach so ca. 20 Min schau ich auf meine Bilanz und sehe wieder -700. oO
> Wtf?  Wie zum Geier kann das sein? Es ist kein anderes Gebäude dazu gekommen. Von +200 auf -700 ist schon ein brutaler Unterschied! Militär hab ich auch nicht gebaut. Durch was kann denn sowas verursacht werden? Außer einem Bug fällt mir dazu nix mehr ein...



Du musst die Mission mit dem verdorbenen Fisch abschließen, denn erst in der darauf folgenden Mission erhältst du das "Gegenmittel", nämlich ein Fischernetz (als Item, das im Schiff aktiviert werden muss), damit fährst du ganz nach Norden, fischt was ab, bringst es ins Labor und schwupps sind deine Fische wieder gesund.

Ich hab die Mission auch gespielt, 5x oder so. 
Weil ich die Mission ewig mit den verdorbenen Fisch abgeschlossen habe und bei der nächsten Mission war der Fisch immer noch im Eimer und ich praktisch pleite. 
Also habe ich einfach mal weiter gespielt (und Kredite aufgenommen, bzw. Waren verkauft) und plötzlich bekomme ich den Hinweis, dass ich mir ein Fischernetz abholen soll, damit soll ich nach Norden fahren und ein paar Fische fangen. Nachdem ich das gemacht habe, waren die Fische wieder gesund und ich hab wieder dick Knete gemacht.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Dezember 2011)

> Nö, ist sie nicht.


Du willst mir doch nicht erzählen, das der Fisch die -700 verursacht hat? xD

Das mit dem Gegenmittel hab ich doch schon gemacht!  Der Crash kam ja erst nach dem der Fisch wieder gesund war.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2011)

Also, ich hab da jetzt bei 2070 noch nicht so sehr drauf geachtet, aber bei den anderen Teilen war die Finanzbilanz immer eine Art Mittelwert der Einnahmen vs. Kosten aus den letzten paar Minuten - d.h. wenn ein Mitspieler per Handel an Deinem Kontor was gekauft hat, geht Deine Bilanz danach für eine Weile nach oben, selbst wenn die Summe aus laufenden Steuern - laufenden Gebäudekosten negativ ist.


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich verstehe es so:

Beispiel:

Steuern +1000
Betriebskosten etc. -500
Ergibt eine Bilanz von +500


Unabhängig vom Ankauf/Verkauf


----------



## Niza (19. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Ozon Maker ist gut, kollidiert aber mit der Überwachungsstation. Also nicht überschneiden.


 

Ähm ich glaub du verwechselst da was du meinst wohl das die Wetterkontrollstation (+15) und die Ozone Maker (+100)sich Überschneiden 
*Die Überwachungsstation (+40)die du im berg bauen kannst hat keinen Einflussbereich*
Nur die Wetterkontrollstation (+15)
und die OzoneMaker-Station (+100) Haben einen Einflussbereich



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, mischen geht nicht, baust du eine Tycoon Anlage hin, hast du  automatisch 0, egal was du vorher hattest, denn mehr als 0 ist mit den  Tycoons nicht drin, da kannst du noch so viele Ecos Gebäude dazu  stellen. Daher auch keine Tyconn Anlagen nehmen.


 
Das stimmt auch nicht ganz 

*Habe es getestet auf einer Unabhänggen Insel *
Habe erst Negative Ökobilanz gemacht von - 90 mit kohlekraftwerken
Damach eine Tycoon Entsäuerungsstaion (Effekt + 90) gebaut Schon war die Ökobilanz auf 0
Und dann eine Eco OzoneMaker-Station (+100) gebaut Schon steigt die Ökobilanz komischerweise auf +100 

Schon habe ich kombioniert eine Tycoon Station und eine Eco Station und habe als gesamtergebnis + 100

Allerdings:
Jedes Weitere Tycoon - Ökobilanz Gebäude bringt nichts (Keinen Vorteil) (Bild 6)
Jedes Weitere Eco - Ökobilanz Gebäude bringt einen Anstieg (Bild 5)



Die Bilder im Anhang zeigen den Effekt und den Beweis
Und den Test


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Du willst mir doch nicht erzählen, das der Fisch die -700 verursacht hat? xD
> 
> Das mit dem Gegenmittel hab ich doch schon gemacht!  Der Crash kam ja erst nach dem der Fisch wieder gesund war.



Jop, wenn du eine Menge Leute hast und der Fisch plötzlich wegbricht, geht die Bilanz schnell in den Keller, weil eben das Grundnahrungsmittel fehlt.



Niza schrieb:


> Ähm ich glaub du verwechselst da was du meinst wohl das die Wetterkontrollstation (+15) und die Ozone Maker (+100)sich Überschneiden
> *Die Überwachungsstation (+40)die du im berg bauen kannst hat keinen Einflussbereich*
> Nur die Wetterkontrollstation (+15)
> und die OzoneMaker-Station (+100) Haben einen Einflussbereich



Achso, ja verwechselt. 



Niza schrieb:


> Das stimmt auch nicht ganz
> 
> *Habe es getestet auf einer Unabhänggen Insel *
> Habe erst Negative Ökobilanz gemacht von - 90 mit kohlekraftwerken
> ...



Hmm.... 
Bei mir ist das aber so. 
Oder liegt das an den Stationen, die schon auf der Insel sind, wenn man sie benutzt?
Es gibt ja ein paar Ecos Stationen, die im Endlosspiel vom Start weg da sind und dann eben eine postitive Bilanz erzeugen.
Packe ich da was von den Tycoons drauf, ist die Bilanz plötzlich auf 0.

Und ich hatte auch schon mal 500 miese gehabt, weil mir Eve ständig erzählen wollte, dass mein Atomkraftwerk explodiert ist, dabei war auf der Insel überhaupt kein Atomkraftwerk.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Dezember 2011)

> Jop, wenn du eine Menge Leute hast und der Fisch plötzlich wegbricht, geht die Bilanz schnell in den Keller, weil eben das Grundnahrungsmittel fehlt.


Das ist schon klar.  Aber die Billanz ist ja dann wieder gecrasht nach dem die Sache mit dem verfaulten Fisch schon längst behoben war.  Fisch hab ich immer maximal @ Stock. 
Naja, zum Glück ist die Mission vorbei. xD


----------



## Niza (20. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm....
> Bei mir ist das aber so.
> Oder liegt das an den Stationen, die schon auf der Insel sind, wenn man sie benutzt?
> Es gibt ja ein paar Ecos Stationen, die im Endlosspiel vom Start weg da sind und dann eben eine postitive Bilanz erzeugen.
> ...


das ist aber merkwürdig 
*Egal welche Insel ich hatte der Effekt ist der vom Test beschriebende*

Eine Ausnahme gab es mal:
Einmal hatte ich so was ähnliches auf einer Insel hatte aber keine Ahnung warum 
scheint wohl ein Bug zu sein 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Dezember 2011)

Niza schrieb:


> das ist aber merkwürdig
> *Egal welche Insel ich hatte der Effekt ist der vom Test beschriebende*



Dann teste es mal mit einem Öko Gebäude der Ecos drauf, wenn du die Insel besiedelst.
Es gibt da ein paar Standardgebäude, die schon "ab Werk" auf der Insel sind und eine positive Bilanz erzeugen.


----------



## Niza (20. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann teste es mal mit einem Öko Gebäude der Ecos drauf, wenn du die Insel besiedelst.
> Es gibt da ein paar Standardgebäude, die schon "ab Werk" auf der Insel sind und eine positive Bilanz erzeugen.



Welche Standardgebäude erzeugen ab werk auf der Insel eine Positive Ökobilanz?
Mir fällt momentan leider keins ein
Helf mir mal bitte 
Der Hafen erzeugt nur eine Positive *Energiebilanz* und sonst nur die Öko Gebäude die man bauen kann

könntest du mal bitte einen Screenshot machen von der Insel wo das so, wie du es beschreibst, ist 

Ich werde dann mal meherer Inseln durchtesten auch besiedelte 
Und schauen was passiert 

*Ich habe ein Problem mit Anno 2070 Multiplayer :*
Wenn ich einen Spiel beitreten will komme ich nicht rein
Ich drücke Beitreten und der Lädt und danach Ist er wieder im Menü der Offenen Spiele aber ich bin nicht beigetreten
manchmal sagt er auch es ist ein Problem aufgetreten

Bei Starcraft 2 einen Spiel Beitreten funktioniert ohne Probleme

Ich verwende Win 7 Pro 64bit
Und verwende die Windows Firewall
Und Avira AntiVir personal v10 (Free Antirus)

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2011)

Teste doch mal ohne FIrewall und Virenscanner.


----------



## Niza (20. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Antwort:
Werde ich ausprobieren 
Habe gerade die Funktion gefunden 
Und werde es testen


Zur Ökobilanz :
Habe es getestet 
Es gibt tatsächlich einen Ökobilanz Bug
Auf einer Besiedelten Insel 
Alle Öko Gebäude abgerissen Gesamtbilanz: - 200
Dann einen CO2 Spiechjer gebaut : Gesamtökobilanz: 0
Abgerissen CO2 Speicher und dann währenddessen die Ozone Maker Station gebaut und Wert ist -76 Stabil 
und ändert sich garnicht mehr auch nicht nach 2 Minuten  (Also O³ Station Effekt 124  oder fast gar keinen Effekt beim Anderen test)
*Der Fehler ist man darf niemals eine Öko Station abreißen und dann während der Wert Steigt oder Fällt eine neue Bauen weil sonst treten Fehler auf*
Immer erst Den Wert Stabil werden lassen

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Dezember 2011)

Niza schrieb:


> Welche Standardgebäude erzeugen ab werk auf der Insel eine Positive Ökobilanz?



Es ist ein Gebäude der Eden Generation. Du selbst baust es nicht, du kannst es auch nicht abreißen oder zerstören, es ist schon vorhanden, wenn du die Insel besiedelst.

Dazu gehört die Klärfabrik, der Eden Generator, die automatische Entwässerungsanlage, Die Generationen Wetterkontrollstation und die Luft Regenerationsstation.
(oder so ähnlich )

Sie gehören nicht dir, erzeugen aber eine positive Öko Bilanz.
Doch sobald du ein Tycoon Öko Gebäude draufsetzt, ist die Bilanz bei 0, reißt du es wieder ab ist sie wieder wie vorher.
Mit den Ecos Öko Teilen kannst du die Bilanz natürlich noch weiter verbessern.

Du bekommst so eine Anlage auf einer oder zwei oder sogar drei Inseln (jep, schon 1x bei dreien gehabt), wenn du im Endlosspiel bei Öko Bilanz positiv einstellst.
Du kannst auch negativ einstellen, dann kannst du das Pech haben dass du neben einer Atomreaktor Ruine bauen musst oder ein Atomsprengkopf neben dir liegt.


----------



## Niza (20. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es ist ein Gebäude der Eden Generation. Du selbst baust es nicht, du kannst es auch nicht abreißen oder zerstören, es ist schon vorhanden, wenn du die Insel besiedelst.
> 
> Dazu gehört die Klärfabrik, der Eden Generator, die automatische Entwässerungsanlage, Die Generationen Wetterkontrollstation und die Luft Regenerationsstation.
> (oder so ähnlich )
> ...



Achso 
habe ich noch garnicht gewusst
Das man das Am Anfang einstellen kann

Ich habe das nur an einem Endlosspiel mit Standarteinstellungen und riesen Inselwelt getestet
Dass kann dann natürlich sein wenn die Gebäude anders sind das der Effekt anders ist
besonders bei diesen Gebäuden
*Wenn du nicht so ein Öko gebäude auf deiner Insel hast, dann ist der Effekt wie beschrieben *
*Aber Wenn du solch ein Gebäude stehen hast dann kann der Effekt eventuell ganz anders sein.*
Mfg:
Niza


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe im Moment wohl ein bisschen Pech 
Ist aber gut denn so sieht man die Katastrophen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier noch mal ein Bild vom Tycoon Monument:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das Eco Monument im Bau:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und hier Regen bei Ökobilanz von 230!!!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Was ist das für ein seltsamer Roboter?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _felix_ (25. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

weiß jemand, ob man nach der Kampagne weiterspielen kann? Also seine Gebäude behalten kann, und damit ins Endlosspiel "gehen" kann? Ist das möglich? Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen 

Mfg


----------



## DaxTrose (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe die Kampagne zwar noch nicht zu Ende gespielt, aber bislang war es bei Anno so, dass es nicht funktioniert. Beim Endlosspiel fängt man ja sowieso wieder (fast) bei Null an. Vielleicht kannst Du aber bei Anno 2070 die Sachen, die in der Arche sind, mit ins Endlosspiel nehmen. Aber die Gebäude kannst Du nicht mitnehmen. Die Entwicklung fängt bei einem Endlosspiel wieder von Vorne an.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2011)

_felix_ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß jemand, ob man nach der Kampagne weiterspielen kann? Also seine Gebäude behalten kann, und damit ins Endlosspiel "gehen" kann? Ist das möglich? Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen
> 
> Mfg


 
Nein, das geht nicht, ein Endlosspiel fängst du immer mit nichts an, also halt je nach dem, was du einstellst, entweder mit Kontor und Schiff oder nur mit Schiff.

Die Kampagne ist letztendlich auch nur dazu da, dass man den Umgang mit dem Spiel kennen lernt und versteht.


Ach ja, für alle, die mal die Größen der Bauten brauchen (alle Angaben in den kleinsten möglichen Feldern):

*Monumente:*
Tycoon Monument: 13x17
Ecos Monument: 12x16

*Öffentliche Gebäude:*
Tycoon Finanzzentrum: 7x9
Ecos Kongresshalle: 7x9
Wahrheitsministerium (beide Fraktionen gleich groß): 6x6
Casino, Konzerthalle: 5x6
Blockheizkraftwerk: 4x6

*Katastrophengebäude:*
Polizei: 5x5
Krankenhaus: 4x6
Feuerwehr: 3x6

*Andere Gebäude:*
Solarturm: 17x17
Ozon Maker: 4x7
Atomkraftwerk: 8x8
Flughafen: 6x14


----------



## i3810jaz (1. Januar 2012)

Könntet ihr mir bitte sagen ob mein CPU  (Intel C2D e8400) auf Dauer für Anno 2070 schnell genug ist. Ich hab die Demo gespielt, diese lief sehr gut. Aber dort waren es auch nur wenige Bauwerke die errichtet werden konnten. Große Städte oder ähnliches gab es ja nicht.


----------



## DaxTrose (1. Januar 2012)

Ein Intel Core2Duo E8400 reicht selbst bei 1920x1080 vollkommen aus! Natürlich ist es auch hier so, je schneller, desto besser. Aber Probleme beim Spielen bekommst Du nicht.


----------



## i3810jaz (1. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2012)

i3810jaz schrieb:


> Könntet ihr mir bitte sagen ob mein CPU  (Intel C2D e8400) auf Dauer für Anno 2070 schnell genug ist. Ich hab die Demo gespielt, diese lief sehr gut. Aber dort waren es auch nur wenige Bauwerke die errichtet werden konnten. Große Städte oder ähnliches gab es ja nicht.


 
Für die Kampagne reich der, für ein Endlosspiel mit 40k Einwohner oder mehr reicht der nicht.


----------



## i3810jaz (3. Januar 2012)

Okay, dann werde ich den PC wohl upgraden müssen  Trotzdem danke....ein Intel i5 2400 und ne Nvidia 560Ti müssten doch reichen?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2012)

Ja sicher. Ich hab nen X4 965 und eine AMD 6870, reicht locker. Wobei ich aber bisher maximal ich glaub 20k Einwohner hatte, da ging es aber ohne Probleme. Kann gut sein, dass bei Dir schon eine neue GRaka ausreicht.


----------



## DaxTrose (3. Januar 2012)

Ich würde Dir empfehlen, dass Du vielleicht erst einmal eine neue Grafikkarte nimmst. Wenn Du dann Probleme bei höherer Einwohnerzahl bekommst, kannst Du immer noch den CPU in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## i3810jaz (3. Januar 2012)

Die GPU wollte ich so wie so austauschen. Aber wenn ich ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt die CPU wechseln muss mache ich das gleich, sonst verschwende ich doch eine der 3 Aktivierungen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2012)

Du kannst die Aktivierungen problemlos per mail zurücksetzen lassen, und wegen ner neuen Graka wirst Du das Spiel auch vermutlich nicht extra neu aktivieren müssen ^^  es soll halt nur verhindert werden, dass man es auf 30 oder 300 oder 3000 PCs installiert und dann nach einer einmaligen AKtivierung 3000 versch Leute mit dem gleichen Key im Offlinemodus spielen


----------



## i3810jaz (3. Januar 2012)

Würden dabei auch die Vorbestellerextras zurückgesetzt werden?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2012)

Keine AHnung, aber normalerweise ist so was ja mit dem Account verknüpft. Vlt sende dem Support mal eine mail, oder schau im offiziellen Forum


----------



## -angeldust- (4. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen!
Bin seit gesten Besitzer von Anno 2070.
Und der Thread hier-wir andere Spielethreads auch- ist ja mal wieder klasse!
Heute abend wird installiert und dann gehts endlich los.
Verdammt schon über 50 Seiten, da sind bestimmt gute Tips dabei.
Werde ich mir dann wohl irgendwann in Ruhe mal durchlesen müssen...

Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber der Vorherige war ja von gestern 09.14 Uhr, denke dann ist das ok.
Eine Frage, habe mir gestern nur kurz das mit den Wahlen anschauen können.
Wofür ist das gut? 
Habe leider kein Handbuch, wo es vielleicht erklärt sein könnte...


----------



## DaxTrose (5. Januar 2012)

"Der Senat wird alle 7 Tage neu gewählt, 6 Tage kann gewählt werden, am  7. Tag wird das Ergenis verkündet und den Tag danach erneut gewählt. Es  stehen zur Wahl: Rufus Thorne von Global Thrust, Yana Rodriguez von Eden  Initiative und Prof. Dr. Salman Devi von S.A.A.T.. Man kann einer Fraktionen  seine Stimme geben und erhält im Gegenzug einen Bonus im Spiel.  Beispielsweise erhöhte Aufstiegsrechte. Desweiteren erhalten alle  Spieler die gewählt haben einen Bonus der durch die Aktuell  meistgewählte Fraktion bestimmt wird. Diese Boni gelten in allen  Spielmodi jeweils bis zur nächsten Wahl."

Quelle: Senatswahl


----------



## Threshold (5. Januar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja sicher. Ich hab nen X4 965 und eine AMD 6870, reicht locker. Wobei ich aber bisher maximal ich glaub 20k Einwohner hatte, da ging es aber ohne Probleme. Kann gut sein, dass bei Dir schon eine neue GRaka ausreicht.


 
Bei einem Kumpel von mir brechen die Frames bei einem AMD 965 und einer GTX 570 bei 40.000 Einwohner weg. Dann hat er keine 20 Frames mehr wenn er über der Stadt ist oder über eine große Produktionsstätte.
Anno 1404 lief laut ihm noch bei 120.000 Einwohner schneller als eben die 40.000 Einwohner bei 2070.

Die Engine scheint echt zu fordern.
Ich habe das Spiel nicht -- interessiert mich nicht -- daher kann ich es nicht mit meinem System antesten was das zu leisten im Stande ist.


----------



## i3810jaz (5. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich aufrüsten würde, würdet ihr mir für Anno 2070 einen AMD Hexacore/Eightcore (AMD Sockel AM3 Phenom II X6 1090T/AMD FX8 8120 Eight-Core Prozessor Black Edition) oder einen Intel Quadcore (Intel i5 2500(K)) empfehlen?


----------



## Threshold (5. Januar 2012)

Die AMD 6 Kerner skalieren sehr gut mit Anno. Trotzdem würde ich einen Intel Quad Core nehmen. Den i7 oder den Xeon 1230.
Beide haben SMT was bei Anno gut wirkt. Der Xeon ist günstiger als der i7 dafür aber nur schwer übertaktbar -- oder eben nicht übertaktbar.
Der i5 2500k ist in etwa so schnell wie der AMD X6 in dem Spiel.
Daher würde ich entweder den Xeon oder den i7 nehmen.
Willst du übertakten können kannst du eigentlich nur den i7 2600k nehmen.


----------



## i3810jaz (5. Januar 2012)

Da der i7 wirklich sehr teuer ist werde ich den wahrscheinlich nicht verwenden. Angenommen ich würde den i5 auf 4GHz übertakten, währe dann der Xeon 1230 immer noch schneller?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2012)

Also, ich würde entweder einen X4 955 / 965 nehmen oder aber für ca 80€ Aufpreis dann einen i5-2400 / 2500. Die Intels sind in einigen Spielen auch entsprechend besser als die beiden AMDs, in manchen aber auch nur wenig besser.


@Threshold: wieviel RAM hat er denn? Und bricht es auch bei etwas moderateren Einstellungen bei ihm ein? Ich könnt mal testen, wie es mit 40k oder mehr Einwohnern ist, aber das dauert natürlich...   bisher hab ich Spiele meist beendet, sobald ich mal ein Monument fertig hatte.


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. Januar 2012)

Also ich hab das Sys in meiner Signatur, und spiele mit allem auf Hoch/Sehr Hoch (außer die Posteffekte die hab ich "nur" auf Hoch)
Und ich hab bei 10k Einwohnern ca. 25 fps, was ruckelfrei ist.
Aber sobald ich mehr Einwohner hab, werde ich wohl noch etwas runterstellen.
Aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere,stand in der PCGH News doch das ne 570 reicht, oder irre ich mich?
PS: Für alle, die wegen der App meine Signatur nicht sehen können: Ich hab nen AMD Phenom II X6 1090T und ne GTX 560 Ti


----------



## Hanzo93 (5. Januar 2012)

Anno 2070 finde ich sehr Interessant müsste aber auch wahrscheinlich aufrüsten werde also noch ein wenig warten.


----------



## i3810jaz (6. Januar 2012)

Wenn du den PC aus deinem Profil hast, solltest du auf jeden Fall upgraden.


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Threshold: wieviel RAM hat er denn? Und bricht es auch bei etwas moderateren Einstellungen bei ihm ein? Ich könnt mal testen, wie es mit 40k oder mehr Einwohnern ist, aber das dauert natürlich...   bisher hab ich Spiele meist beendet, sobald ich mal ein Monument fertig hatte.


 
Sein Rechner ist schon ganz OK. Er hatte ihn letzen Herbst nachgerüstet -- für B3 hauptsächlich. Mit der GTX 570 -- vorher war es eine GTX 260 -- und noch mal 4GB RAM sodass er jetzt 8GB hat.
Ich habe das Spiel nicht daher kann ich das bei mir nicht ausprobieren. 
Savegames mit 50k oder 100k Einwohner kannst du dir runterladen -- ich weiß aber nicht ob sie auch laufen oder ob sie Profil gebunden sind.

Er spielt mit einer großen Map, große Inseln im Endlosspiel. Keine Mitspieler auch keine KI. Also völlig alleine auf der Map.
Monumente bauen ist nicht das Problem. Das geht schnell. Ist einfacher also noch beim Vorgänger -- sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe was er gesagt hat.
Gesehen habe ich das aber schon mal. Bei 35k Einwohner fängt es an langsamer zu werden. Bei 40k sinkt dann die Framerate unter 20 und bei 50k wird es unspielbar.
Außerdem ruckelt es gefühlt ständig in dem Spiel auch wenn er 40 Frames hat. Die Schiffe bewegen sich einfach nicht flüssig. Sieht irgendwie komisch aus.
Ich wollte es mir erst auch kaufen aber als ich das gesehen habe hab ich Abstand genommen.
Vielleicht mal als Budget Spiel oder wenn das Addon raus ist aber jetzt ist es mir einfach zu teuer für diese Ruckelshow. Vielleicht kommt ja noch mal ein Patch der das mit dem Ruckeln bei den Schiffen behebt oder allgemein mehr Perfomance rausholt.

Und dann eben dass du online gebunden bist. Von wegen offline spielen. Ist quatsch. im Offline Modus funktioniert die Arche nicht mehr. Alle Items darin funktionieren nicht mehr. Der größte Schwachsinn den Ubisoft je gemacht hat. 
Es gibt schon drei Patches für das Spiel aber noch keinen der das mit dem Online Modus der Arche abschaltet damit sie immer funktioniert.



1000Foxi schrieb:


> Also ich hab das Sys in meiner Signatur, und  spiele mit allem auf Hoch/Sehr Hoch (außer die Posteffekte die hab ich  "nur" auf Hoch)
> Und ich hab bei 10k Einwohnern ca. 25 fps, was ruckelfrei ist.
> Aber sobald ich mehr Einwohner hab, werde ich wohl noch etwas runterstellen.
> Aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere,stand in der PCGH News doch das ne 570 reicht, oder irre ich mich?
> PS: Für alle, die wegen der App meine Signatur nicht sehen können: Ich hab nen AMD Phenom II X6 1090T und ne GTX 560 Ti



Die Grafikkarte ist nicht das Problem bei dem Spiel.
Läuft es von der Grafik her mit 1 Einwohner läuft es auch mit 20k Einwohner.
Der Prozessor schafft das nur nicht mehr. 
Schalte in die Postkartenansicht und fahre dann über deine Wohninsel rüber oder über die Produktionsstätte. Du siehtst dass die Frames recht weit nach unten rutschen. Bist du nun über Wasser und hast nur den Horizont, steigen die Frames wieder auf den Wert den eben die Grafikkarte schafft.
Sinkt sie wieder, limitiert der Prozessor.
Und der AMD X6 skaliert ganz gut mit dem Spiel. Der holt mehr raus als der X4.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2012)

50k ist aber auch echt schon freakig


----------



## axxo (7. Januar 2012)

Geht bei euch der Ubisoft Dienst im Moment?


----------



## Threshold (7. Januar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 50k ist aber auch echt schon freakig


 
Sauer ist er trotzdem.
Bei Anno 1404 waren 130k Einwohner problemlos spielbar. Jetzt ist bei 50k Sense obwohl es ja eigentlich die gleiche Engine ist.

Und im Internet kannst du schon Leute sehen die 200k Tycoons haben.
Das nenne ich bekloppt. 

Ich frage mich sowieso wie du die alle ernähren willst. So viele Hummerbauplätze gibt es nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sauer ist er trotzdem.
> Bei Anno 1404 waren 130k Einwohner problemlos spielbar. Jetzt ist bei 50k Sense obwohl es ja eigentlich die gleiche Engine ist.
> 
> Und im Internet kannst du schon Leute sehen die 200k Tycoons haben.
> ...



 tja, das sind halt die modernen Kapitalisten: Hummer essen UND fahren...


----------



## Gast XXXXX (9. Januar 2012)

Hey, hab mit anno das Problem das nur eine Grafikkarte erkannt wird obwohl Sli an ist und in anderen Games funktioniert.

Hat jemand nen Rat?


greetz


----------



## -angeldust- (10. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen!
Eine Frage zum Thema Ökobilanz haben ich.
Ich bekommen die bei den Ecos z. Zt. in der Kampagne nur mit Wetterstationen in einen grünen Bereich.
Welche Möglichkeiten/Gebäude gibt es denn noch, um die Bilanz zu verbessern?
Habe schon meine komplette Insel mi den Dingern zugepflastert, das reicht nicht mehr...


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2012)

@papaya: evlt geht es nur, wenn es für das Spiel auch ein offizielles Sli-Profil gibt? Was füe Grakas hast Du denn?


@angeldust: ich meine man würde da noch ein Spezialteil irgendwann dazuerfinden oder bekommen, bin nicht mehr sicher... aber so oder so: zur Not auch mal überschneidende Einflussbereiche in Kauf nehmen, und evlt. weniger Produktionsgebäude auf der Insel haben, da die ja die Bilanz wieder verschlechtern


----------



## Gast XXXXX (10. Januar 2012)

Hey, ich hab ein GTX470 SLI. CPU Core i7 860 @ 4GHz. 4GB Ram @ 1200.
Aber selbst mit einer komm ich nicht so wirklich an die 30fps -.-

Ich glaube ich setz Win nochma sauber neu auf.

Greetz


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

papayaa schrieb:


> Hey, hab mit anno das Problem das nur eine Grafikkarte erkannt wird obwohl Sli an ist und in anderen Games funktioniert.



Hast du ein SLI Profil für das Spiel?



-angeldust- schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> Eine Frage zum Thema Ökobilanz haben ich.
> Ich bekommen die bei den Ecos z. Zt. in der Kampagne nur mit Wetterstationen in einen grünen Bereich.
> Welche Möglichkeiten/Gebäude gibt es denn noch, um die Bilanz zu verbessern?
> Habe schon meine komplette Insel mi den Dingern zugepflastert, das reicht nicht mehr...



Bei welcher Entwicklungsstufe bist du denn bei den Ecos?
Die Wetterkontrollstation bekommst du ab Angestellte, bei den Ingenieuren kommt dann die Überwachungsstation dazu und bei den Managern der Ozon Maker.
Aber wenn du nicht positiv bist, ist das auch nicht wild, achte darauf, dass du nicht mehr als 200 Minus hast, dann ist alles OK.



papayaa schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab ein GTX470 SLI. CPU Core i7 860 @ 4GHz. 4GB Ram @ 1200.
> Aber selbst mit einer komm ich nicht so wirklich an die 30fps -.-
> 
> Ich glaube ich setz Win nochma sauber neu auf.
> ...



Lade dir mal den neuesten Treiber runter und check ob SLI überhaupt aktiviert ist.


----------



## Gast XXXXX (10. Januar 2012)

Neuesten Treiber sind drauf, SLI ist Aktiv!


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

Anno 2070 skaliert mit SLI oder CF schlecht, das war bei 1404 schon so.
Laut dem letzen Treiber gibts ein SLI Profil dafür aber das haut wohl nicht so hin, wenn man andere Webseiten Glauben schenken kann.


----------



## Gast XXXXX (11. Januar 2012)

JA aber mit nem Quad @ 4GHz und ner GTX470 @ OC sollte man noch Flüssig spielen können -..-

Aber Anno ist nicht das einzige Problem, daher wirds heeute neu gemacht^^


----------



## Pumpi (11. Januar 2012)

In 1404 war SLI wirklich nicht zu gebrauchen. In 2070 läuft es bei mir zumindest richtig gut. Steckt also woanders der Fehler....

Vielleicht mal SLI Profile separat von NV nachladen.


----------



## Gast XXXXX (11. Januar 2012)

Wie geht das?


----------



## Pumpi (11. Januar 2012)

Wenn du die SLI Profile auf der NV Site nicht finden kannst, dann lade einfach den 290.53 Beta Treiber komplett runter und aktiviere ihn korrekt. Wenn es dann immer noch nicht klappt, stimmt was an deinem Sys nicht, oder Handhabe.


----------



## -angeldust- (16. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen!
Hab mal ne Frage zur Kampagne, Mission 3-3:
Ich soll dort mit den Techs nen Hydroelektrisches Kraftwerk erforschen, in der Akademie.
Benötigt werden hierfür 150 Lizenzen. Ich habe nur 33. Ich meine mich erinnnern zu können, dass ich schon mal viel mehr hatte.
Wo sind die hin? Hab die meiner Meinung nach gegen nix eingetauscht???
Aber wie komme ich denn jetzt auf die Lizenzen, habe aktuell sonst keine Aufträge mehr zu erfüllen....​


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2012)

Du kannst im Diplomatiemenü mal schauen, bei manchen der KI-Anführer kannst Du Lizenzen für Geld kaufen.


----------



## -angeldust- (17. Januar 2012)

Werde ich heute abend dann mal testen, Kohle hab ich genug! Danke!


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2012)

Du kannst auch in der Akademie Grundlagenforschung betreiben (kostet 10 Riesen), dabei werden Lizenzen generiert.
Oder du verkaufst ein paar Items, die bisher so bei der Forschung angefallen sind (sind im Kontor zu finden), die bringen eine Menge Lizenzen.


----------



## -angeldust- (18. Januar 2012)

Danke hat prima funktioniert!
 Bin mit der kampagne jetzt soweit durch denke ich. Wie sieht das jetzt aus, habe gelesen, dass man seine arche in den 
zenarien oder endlosspiel mit den rohstoffen z.b. aus dem vorherigen szenario bestücken kann. Startet man dann wirklich mit den ganzen rohstoffen? Und wie verhält sich das mit forschungen? Einmal erforschen und gut ist? Und die erforschten items werden auch mitgenommen, sofern in der arche hinterlegt? 
Und dann gibt es noch die Archenkonfiguration im profilmenü. ich zitiere mal nen freund:

"...und die items im endlos kannst du schön reinsockeln und die boni absahnen. wobei ich da nicht verstehe welche items wann wie auf anderen maps übernommen werden. wenn man im profilmenü die arche irgendwie konfiguriert, ist sie im spiel eh anders bestückt. kann mir vorstellen, dass gewisse item-plätze fest sind, die von map zu map übernommen werden, und gewisse dann je nach map frei im spiel bestückt werden können. trotzdem ist die arche, wenn man ein neues endlosspiel anfängt voll bestückt nur halt anders als vorkonfiguriert... "

kann mir das einer genau erklären, was mit dem vorkonfigurieren gemeint ist hier, wenn es sowieso dann anders ist?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2012)

Also, es gitb Items für die Arche, die man in Endlosspielen findet oder entwickelt, und die werden sozusagen deinem Spielerprofil zugefügt, so dass Du die auch für andere Endlosspiele immer verfügbar hast. Wie das GENAU ist, weiß ich selber nicht, da ich eher "faul" beim forschen bin  ich hab nur drei Items in den Sockeln der "billigsten" Kategorie.


----------



## -angeldust- (19. Januar 2012)

Also funktionieren die nur im Endlosspiel? Oder auch in Szenarien?
Bin jetzt mit der KAmpagne durch, habe jetzt Szenario Coop angefangen.
Zu 2. die Aufgabe schwarzes Gold.
Frage dazu: Es ist ja kein echter Coop, da der erste, der 1000t Öl abgeliefert hat, ja gewonnen hat.
Also doch irgendwie versus...
Gibts auch maps, wo man zusammen auf ein Ziel hinarbeitet, und zwar jeder mit seiner eigenen Fraktion?
Nicht wie bei Szenario 1, wo man sich den Aufbau einer Fraktion teilen kann, das finde ich ziemlich schräg!!!


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2012)

Bin nicht ganz sicher, ob es nur bei Endlos geht oder auch bei den "Einzelmissionen" - für die Kampagne aber gehen die Items definitiv nicht.


----------



## -angeldust- (20. Januar 2012)

jap kampagne is klar-aber die szenarien interessieren mich.
ach egal, wichtig ist nur das endlosspiel!
hey! schönen gruß nach köle! o.O und viel spass in der 5. jahreszeit!


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Januar 2012)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Frage dazu: Es ist ja kein echter Coop, da der erste, der 1000t Öl abgeliefert hat, ja gewonnen hat.



Nur 1000 Tonnen, mehr nicht?
Ist doch schnell gemacht, einfach die Insel mit Ölbohrer zupflastern und fertig, da braucht es keine Techs.



-angeldust- schrieb:


> Gibts auch maps, wo man zusammen auf ein Ziel hinarbeitet, und zwar jeder mit seiner eigenen Fraktion?



Du kannst ein Endlosspiel auch zu zweit spielen, du musst den Coop dann halt nur einladen.
Ich habe das jedoch noch nie gemacht, daher keine Ahnung wie das so geht, aber auswählbar ist es.



-angeldust- schrieb:


> Nicht wie bei Szenario 1, wo man sich den Aufbau einer Fraktion teilen kann, das finde ich ziemlich schräg!!!


 
Szenario 1 ist auch nur dazu da, dass du ohne Zeitdruck bauen kannst, damit du den Ablauf kennen lernst.
"Machtspiele" ist da schon schwerer, weil du ständig angegriffen wirst und eben die eiserne Lady besiegen musst, die 2 1/2 Stunden nach dem Start des Spiels auftaucht, mit einem Superschiffträger, von dem ständig neue Kriegsschiffe vom Stapel laufen und die dich mit 25 Kriegsschiffe gleichzeitig angreift.
Da ist Taktik gefragt, denn ein großes Bollwerk aus Marinetürmen reicht da nicht. Die werden dir nach und nach zusammengeschossen und am Ende geht dir dann das Geld aus, bzw. das Material. Baust du aber zu viele Kriegsschiffe, kommt Thor Strindberg angelaufen und greift dich mit seinen Helis an.
Besiedelst du zu viele Inseln, kommen sie alle angelaufen...
Und dann ist da noch der Pirat, der dir dauernd die Schiffe weg kapert.

Du kannst das Szenario ja mal antesten und deine Erfahrungen posten. 
vor allem, wie oft sie dich niedergeknüppelt haben, bevor du was gerissen hast.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2012)

So, ich schieb mal einen Doppelpost rein. 


Ich hab da eine Frage zu den U-Recycling Station bei den Unterwasser Platos.
Basalt kann man ja wieder auffüllen, mit einem Item, aber kann man die Recycling Station auch wieder auffüllen?
Mit dem gleichen Item?

Und bevor jetzt einer sagt "teste es doch einfach"... ich kanns gerade nicht testen, daher frage ich, ob das jemand weiß.
Eventuell, wenn gerade einer das Game spielt, kann er das einfach mal testen. Das Item für Basalt Auffüllung ins Kontor eines Platos reinpacken und starten.


----------



## -angeldust- (23. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nur 1000 Tonnen, mehr nicht?
> Ist doch schnell gemacht, einfach die Insel mit Ölbohrer zupflastern und fertig, da braucht es keine Techs.
> 
> 
> ...




Hey danke für die vielen Antworten!
o.O das hört sich ja an, als ob Dich das Szenario schon viele Nerven gekostet hat???
Na das teste ich, aber brauche wohl noch etwas Übung bis dann, hört sich ja richtig anspruchsvoll an...

Zu Deiner 2. frage, kann ich mal testen, wenn ich online bin.

Bin aber noch am Anfang des Spiels, grad die Kampagne durch. Heute hab ich auch keine Zeit.
Also wenn es Dich interessiert und die Zeit hast teste ich das mal, muss ich was erforschen vorher?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2012)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Hey danke für die vielen Antworten!
> o.O das hört sich ja an, als ob Dich das Szenario schon viele Nerven gekostet hat???
> Na das teste ich, aber brauche wohl noch etwas Übung bis dann, hört sich ja richtig anspruchsvoll an...



Ja, da habe ich mir bisher die Zähne dran ausgebissen, muss ich zugeben. Ich bin sang und klanglos gescheitert. 
Den Superträger zu knacken ist echt nicht einfach, der hat Feuerkraft ohne Ende.
Ich hatte in 4 Werften gleichzeitig je 4x das Colossus Kriegsschiff gebaut (mehr Power hat keins bei Anno) und bin dann mit eben den 16 Kriegsschiffe gleichzeitig auf den Superträger drauflos gegangen (hat etwas gedauert die zu bauen, man muss sie aber möglichst gleichzeitig bauen sonst meckert Strindberg halt).
Meine Schiffe haben aus allen Rohren gefeuert, die Luft brannte förmlich... 
Trotzdem hatten sie am Ende den Kürzeren gezogen. Der Superträger hat mir meine 16 Collossus zusammengeschossen, weil die Feuerkraft von dem Ding unglaublich ist und der kann auch verdammt viel einstecken.

Reine Power hilft halt nicht wirklich was, auch weil ja immer noch die feindlichen Kriegsschiffe da sind, die zwar nicht die Feuerkraft eines Collossus haben aber wendiger und schneller sind.
Ich denke, dass du, wenn du sie schlagen willst, erst die Techs brauchst, denn die können Sachen wie den EMP erforschen, dazu Schutzschilde und einen Unsichtbarkeitsgenerator. 
Mit dieser Technologie ausgestattet müsste man den Superträger der einsernen Lady knacken können.

Soweit bin ich aber noch nicht (ist halt nur ein Gedanke, dass es so gehen müsste), da es ersten verdammt lange dauert und ich zweitens gerade keinen Rechner zum Spielen habe.



-angeldust- schrieb:


> Bin aber noch am Anfang des Spiels, grad die Kampagne durch. Heute hab ich auch keine Zeit.
> Also wenn es Dich interessiert und die Zeit hast teste ich das mal, muss ich was erforschen vorher?



Ja, kannst du mal machen.
Du musst an der Academy der Techs das Item zum Auffüllen von Basalt erforschen. Das kostet 5000 Credits und du brauchst dazu eben die Techs.
Mit dem erforschen Item fährst du dann zum Unterwasserkontor hin und sockelst es dort.
Dann versuchst du es zu aktivieren (also draufklicken), entweder gehts oder nicht, wenn nicht kann man die U-Recycling Station nicht auffüllen, was bedeuten würde, dass man nicht alles auffüllen kann.


----------



## -angeldust- (25. Januar 2012)

mache ich mal!
WOW 16 mal nen Colossus und verloren???? Ja Wahnsinn!!!!
Spiele aber gerade erst die Neo Skullz Krise, weiß ja nicht, wie lange die noch da ist.
Mensch ich hab einfach zu wenig Zeit....


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2012)

Neo Skullz Krise kenne ich jetzt nicht, worum geht es da?

Und Jop, das ging auch schwer ins Geld, ich hatte mich dabei übernommen und kein Geld mehr gehabt als der Gegenangriff kam. Ich konnte nicht mehr rechtzeitig neue Geschütztürme bauen und sie hat mir die Hosen stramm gezogen.


----------



## -angeldust- (26. Januar 2012)

Neo Skullz Krise ist ein Weltgeschehen, 3 neue Missionen bis zum 06.02.!!! Also eine kleine Minikampagne.
Im Februar folgt dann das 2. Weltgeschehen.
Die ersten 2 sind total easy, Nr. 3 hat mich gestern ordentlich Nerven gekostet, werde heute wahrscheinlich von vorne anfangen. Es geht um Piraten (Scorpia), welche nukleare Raketen zünden wollen, macht echt Spass!!!!
Finde der Schwierigkeitsgrad zwischen Mission 2 und 3 steigt enorm an, aber es ist noch kein Vergleich zu der von Dir beschriebenen Mission, denke ich. Na teste mal an!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Januar 2012)

Ach so, das kann man nur online spielen?


----------



## -angeldust- (26. Januar 2012)

denke ja. ist ne missionsreihe, die ja nicht immer da ist. ist so wie die tagesaufgabe denke ich.
als belohnung winken nur erfahrungspunkte, und das bild von scorpio als profilbild.
na mach mal- is doch toll die abwechslung, wie gesagt im februar kommt ne neue questreihe. diese hier gab es schon letztes jahr, wurde von ubi nochmal wiederholt, für die leute, die sich das spiel später z.b. an weihnachten geholt haben...
danke ubi!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Januar 2012)

Na ja, mit Online habe ich es nicht so und die Missions sind eigentlich alle langweilig, weil die KI nichts drauf hat.
Nur eben Machtspiele ist interessant, weil die KI da cheatet bis zum Abwinken. 
Ich glaube, ich muss auch mal cheaten.


----------



## -angeldust- (26. Januar 2012)

ja missi 1 und 2 sind echt einfach. aber bei missi 3 nervt der gegner ganz schön, ich zeig dir mal was.
jeder rote punkt unten auf der map ist gleichzusetzten mit mind. 2 kriegsschiffen o.O
Steam Community :: angeldust :: Screenshots


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Januar 2012)

Wenns militärisch wird, darfst du auch nicht mit den Ecos spielen, da musst du die Tycoons rausholen, die haben mehr Feuerkraft.
Du lässt nur Stahl und Bauzellen produzieren, damit versorgst du die Werften und dann schraubst du die Steuern so hin, dass du pro Minuten neue Credits für ein Collossus hast (denk daran, dass du schwere Waffen dafür brauchst, also Uranmine, Sprengstofffabrik und Rüstungsfabrik). Zusammen mit einigen Viper und 5-8 Kommandoschiffe hast du dann eine Flotte, die praktisch unbesiegbar ist.
Die bläst alles aus dem Sektor.


----------



## DaxTrose (15. Februar 2012)

Hat schon jemand die DLCs ausprobiert? Für mich klingt das, im Vergleich zum Hauptspiel (40,-Euro), etwas überteuert und nach Abzocke! Konnte auch noch kein Test finden. Das Paket "Die Entwicklung" enthält zwei Missionen und kostet 3,99 Euro. Für zwei Missionen etwas teuer, wie ich finde! 
Das Eden Baureihe Paket bietet Architekturelemente, wie Hecken  System, Park System, Baumplatte, Wasserwand und überdachtes  Stadtzentrum. Eigentlich dachte ich, dass das noch mit einem kostenlosen Patch nachgeliefert wird. Zierelemente gab es in den anderen Anno-Reihen ja auch umsonst. Hier soll man 3,99 dafür berappen!


----------



## -angeldust- (16. Februar 2012)

habe mich über die DLCs noch nicht informiert-erstma is das Weltgeschehen darn, dir 3 Missionen. Die ersten 2 waren ja ein Witz, 3 soll dafür ordentlich knackig sein!!!
Na 3,99 für 2 Maps, ich weiß ja nicht. Welchen Schwierikeitsgrad haben die maps denn? Das würde mich noch interessieren.
1 Stern oder 2 Sterne Maps für 3,99 finde ich auch überteuert!
Aber denk mal an machtspiele-da sitzt man ja wirklich Stunden davor... Wobei man natürlich auch Endlos Spielen kann, wer braucht dafür neue Maps gegen Bares? Ich weiß noch nicht, bin auch unenschlossen. Immo sag ich nein zu den DLCs...


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Februar 2012)

Hab jetzt seit gestern auch Anno 2070, kann man diese(s) EVE irgendwie ausschalten? Das nervt gewaltig, wenn die immer reinplappert und sich dann so Fenster öffnen. Hab auch einfach mal nen Endlosspiel gestartet, was passiert (spiele Ecos) wenn ich eine schlechte Umweltbilanz habe?


----------



## -angeldust- (24. Februar 2012)

Oje Ecos reagieren sehr stark auf die schlechte Umweltbilanz, pass auf, denen geht es dann schlecht und zahlen keine Steuern.
Mit Eve kann ich Dir nicht weiterhelfen, keine Ahnung ob man die Ausschalten kann.
Aber Tip: Mach nicht Endlos, sondern fang mit der kampagne an, das ist ein gutes tutorial. Dann die Szenarien. Ich mache immo das neue Weltgeschehen, habe die Karte jetzt gesäubert, kann jetzt losgehen mit der Megastadt...
ich wünsch Dir viel Spass mit dem game, ich finds klasse!!!!


----------



## Glühbirne (26. März 2012)

So, um den Thread mal wieder aus den Untiefen des PCGH-Forums zu angeln, habe ich ihn mal gründlich überarbeitet.
Ihr findet jetzt zusätzlich noch die Patch-Notes direkt im Startpost, sowie weitere Info´s und Downloads!


----------



## -angeldust- (28. März 2012)

Jemand schon das neue Weltgeschene durch? Ich nur Missi 1, heute vielleicht Missi 2. Man kommt hier wohl ganz ohne Krieg aus, wichtig ist nur ein guter Handel???


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. April 2012)

Weis einer wieso bei mir die verbindung zum Update-Server nicht funktioniert. Will auch das weltgeschehen spielen


----------



## -angeldust- (2. April 2012)

Also bei mir klappt das ohne Probleme. Hat Du  etwas an der Firewall verändert? Überprüf mal Deine Einstellungen...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. April 2012)

Ne hab nur so ne wlan karte die manchmal probleme Macht(muss jedes mal bei windows start problembehebung machen dann funktioniert das wieder).
Habs aber mittlerweile aber rausgekriegt, musste uber proxy machen und denn auf automatisch machen.


----------



## -angeldust- (2. April 2012)

Wäre mein nächster Vorschlag gewesen, dann viel Spass mit dem neuen Content


----------



## pang! (3. April 2012)

n kumpel hat mir ne nützliche seite gezeigt wo / rage quitter gelistet werden 
zwar offensichtlich nicht alle aber die liste wird wohl weitergeführt

Blacklist - anno2070-leaver-blacklists Webseite!


----------



## -angeldust- (4. April 2012)

Interessant, aber bestimmt ausbaufähig???
Ach ich bin da froh, habe meine festen Coop-Mitspieler, verstehen uns prima. Da brauch ich gar nicht andere zu fragen, Spielspass wird somit um 100% erhöht. Und manchmal kommt auch voice dazu...


----------



## Schiassomat (8. April 2012)

Hab mal ne Frage,

wenn ich mir Anno über Steam runter lade, muss ich dann immer noch dieses dumme Uplay Installieren bzw. startet das Game dann immer noch über den Launcher oder leuft dann alles über Steam?

Und wenn ich mir das Game als Retail kaufe, also über Amazone kann ich das Game dann auch über Steam Aktivieren?

Sorry für den Doppelpost aber könnte mir bitte, bitte, bitte jemand meine Frage beantworten?
Oder weis das womöglich keiner?

Möchte mir das Game nämlich morgen zulegen aber nur wenn ich dieses Uplay Zeug über Steam nicht brauche.

MFG


----------



## DaxTrose (9. April 2012)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Du trotz Steam die UBISOFT Software brauchst. Irgendwo hatte ich das mal gelesen. Aber 100% sicher bin ich mir da nicht!


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2012)

Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben dass der Ubi Soft Launcher immer Pflicht ist. Egal ob Steam oder nicht. Ebenso musst du einen Ubi Soft Account haben.


----------



## -angeldust- (10. April 2012)

Der Ubi Launchen ist Plicht und startet automatisch, kannste nicht ändern.
Was Du aber machen kannst, ist das game offline spielen. Trotzdem hast Du im Hintergrund den Launcher aktiv.
In Steam kannst Du natürlich auch "Steamfremde Spiele" hinzufügen. Hab ich übrigens bei Anno, wie bei jedem Game, auch gemacht.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2012)

Wenn du es offline spielst fehlen dir aber wichtige Features.


----------



## -angeldust- (11. April 2012)

Wichtig? Naja Hauptsache man kann spielen!
Und wenn es nicht anders geht, auf Weltgeschehen, Tagesgeschehen, die Wahlen, Endlos/Coop kann man MAL verzichten.
Natürlich ist online VIEL besser, aber ne kurze Runde geht auch ohne...


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Ich rede von der Arche. Im Offline Modus funktioniert sie nicht.


----------



## -angeldust- (13. April 2012)

Hm. Klar ist die  Arche wichtig. Aber meine Kernaussage ist doch: Bevor ich gar nicht spiele, spiele ich doch lieber offline!


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2012)

Das ist natürlich klar. Aber offline fehlen dir eben Features die für den Spaß sorgen. Ohne sie wird das Spiel noch langweiliger als es schon ist.


----------



## -angeldust- (24. April 2012)

Hat mal jemand nähere Infos zu dem geplanten Add on? War da nicht was geplant in Sachen Augenmerk auf Unterwasserwelt?


----------



## Hanzo93 (24. April 2012)

Anno 2070: Die Tiefsee wird das erste große Addon [Update]

musst nur lesen


----------



## -angeldust- (26. April 2012)

Thx a lot!!!


----------



## Cunda (28. April 2012)

Wollte mal fragen, wie Tastatur-lastig Anno ist, denn ich wurde an der linken Hand operiert und da läuft kaum was  Mir wäre es also am liebsten, nur mit Maus zu spielen, was aber bei so einem komplexen Spiel nicht denkbar ist.


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2012)

Du spielst es ausschließlich mit der Maus.
Die Tastatur kannst du eigentlich wegwerfen.
Nur zum Drehen der Bauobjekte ist es sinnvoll eine Taste zu drücken. Wenn dir die Ausrichtung aber egal ist reicht nur die Maus.


----------



## Cunda (29. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du spielst es ausschließlich mit der Maus.
> Die Tastatur kannst du eigentlich wegwerfen.
> Nur zum Drehen der Bauobjekte ist es sinnvoll eine Taste zu drücken. Wenn dir die Ausrichtung aber egal ist reicht nur die Maus.


 
Danke dir (: Ich habe mir heute eh eine G700 gekauft und damit klappt das auch bei den meisten Spielen  Werde mir dann wohl Anno in der CE gönnen.


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2012)

Was ist denn CE?


----------



## DaxTrose (29. April 2012)

CE steht für die Collector's Edition! Man kann sich wirklich den linken, bzw. rechten Arm abschrauben, wenn man Anno spielt. Man kann ja sogar noch das Menü der rechten Maustaste selbst belegen. Einzig das Markieren der Einheiten mit Strg und einer Nummer benötigt eine Tastatur, ist aber auch nicht zwingend notwendig, um zu spielen.


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2012)

Das musst du aber nur machen wenn die Krieg spielst. Spielst du im Endlosspiel alleine kannst du alles mit der Maus machen.

Wann kommt denn die Königs Edition heraus?
Ich weiß vorher kommt noch das Addon heraus aber gibt es schon Details zur Königs Edition?


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Juni 2012)

Hallöle, melde mich auch mal wieder .
Wie sieht es bei euch mit dem Addon "Die Tiefsee" aus?
Ich werde mir das aufjedenfall holen, sieht ja mit den Techs sehr cool aus.
Wer sich dafür interessiert: In der Gamestar vom Mai ist da ein großer Artikel zu drin.
Ich finde den Energietransfer sehr gut, und auch dieses Erdwärmeding sieht gut aus.
Ich freue mich auch über das Tech-Monument, denn dadurch braucht man auf der gesamten Insel keine Marktplätze mehr!
Und ich hoffe die Tsunamis werden gut umgesetzt .


----------



## -angeldust- (22. Juni 2012)

Dem ist nix hinzuzufügen Foxi 
Problem wird nur das Release sein.
Soll angeblich relativ zeitgleich mit Assassins Creed 3 kommen?
2 super Spiele von Ubisoft, was denken die sich nur dabei???


----------



## ShrinkField (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo!

habe ein problem  habe auch angefangen Anno 2070 zu spielen, bis jetzt ist es noch ein wenig langweilig aber nicht schlecht gemacht..

Habe bis jetzt 848 Einwohner und die dem entprechende industrie, achja habe die Trust "einheit" ausgewählt. Oo

Karte hab ich, Einfach genomm* jetzt mein problem*:

Auf Land, also da wo man aufbaut ist am anfang son Schatten, damit man da wohl noch nicht bauen kann, schätz ich mal , nur hab ich jetzt bis an die Grenzen gebaut wo man bauen könnte, obwohl die Insel ja viel größer ist..?

*Wie gehen die Schatten jetzt da weg, sodass ich weiter bauen kann ?*  

MfG ShrinkField

edit:
 erledigt! einfach mehr städtezentren bauen..läuft...^^


----------



## DarkMo (3. Juli 2012)

also bei den alten teilen musste man seinen "einflussbereich" mittels märkten (für siedlungen) oder markthäusern (für produktionsstädten) erweitern. ich hab 2070 ned, aber da gibts doch sicher sowas ähnliches oder?

falls du das überhaupt meinst mit "schatten" ^^


----------



## mrfloppy (15. Juli 2012)

was haben die denn für server die nicht erreichbar sind??? hab leider pw vergessen und hab nun auf den button dementsprechend geklickt, aber nichts passiert, der browser rödelt und rödelt aber kein seitenaufbau! JAAA andere seiten funzen


----------



## Dennisth (15. Juli 2012)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> was haben die denn für server die nicht erreichbar sind??? hab leider pw vergessen und hab nun auf den button dementsprechend geklickt, aber nichts passiert, der browser rödelt und rödelt aber kein seitenaufbau! JAAA andere seiten funzen


 
Ist Ubisoft selber "schuld", die haben gestern Anno 2070 bei Steam für 50% verkauft und heute gehen die Server nicht... ganz großes Kino...

Edit:
Für alle, die es nicht wissen: Da uplay.com nicht erreichbar ist, kann man sich auch nicht beim Launcher von Anno 2070 einloggen und somit kann man auch nicht spielen. Zum Thema: Offline-Modus... genau ich verzichte auf meine Arche.... (wenn der Offline-Modus überhaupt gehen würde)


----------



## mrfloppy (15. Juli 2012)

hmmm, wenn ich anno2070 starte soll ich mich bei uplay automatisch ja immer einloggen! bekomme ich deswegen immer die fehlermeldung das pw oder benutzernamen falsch ist weil uplay nichtmehr läuft oder richtig läuft?


----------



## Dennisth (15. Juli 2012)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> hmmm, wenn ich anno2070 starte soll ich mich bei uplay automatisch ja immer einloggen! bekomme ich deswegen immer die fehlermeldung das pw oder benutzernamen falsch ist weil uplay nichtmehr läuft oder richtig läuft?



uplay offline = login wird zurückgewiesen.

Da die netten Herrn von der software-Entwicklung, aber keinen Fall für Server-Offline eingebaut haben, gibt der Client dir einfach einen Benutzerfehler zurück.


----------



## realgoldie (15. Juli 2012)

Dennisth schrieb:


> uplay offline = login wird zurückgewiesen.
> 
> Da die netten Herrn von der software-Entwicklung, aber keinen Fall für Server-Offline eingebaut haben, gibt der Client dir einfach einen Benutzerfehler zurück.



Deswegen die ganze ......


----------



## Dennisth (15. Juli 2012)

realgoldie schrieb:


> Deswegen die ganze ......


 
Tja soviel zum "tollen" uPlay.... Besonders toll ist ja, dass die Anno 2070 Server ONLINE sind, aber du nicht drauf kommst, denn du musst dich voher bei uPlay anmelden. Mein Offline-Modus geht leider nicht mehr.

Edit um 21:15 Uhr:

Merke: Kekse sind nicht nur lecker sondern auch sehr günstig und gesund. 

Edit2: http://www.computerbase.de/news/2012-07/ubisoft-uplay-erneut-nicht-erreichbar/ <-- Muss man nix mehr zu sagen...


----------



## DarkMo (16. Juli 2012)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Da die netten Herrn von der software-Entwicklung, aber keinen Fall für Server-Offline eingebaut haben, gibt der Client dir einfach einen Benutzerfehler zurück.


 das is aber kein ubisoft problem. es gibt KEINEN login bereich bei irgendeinem spiel (wie mir scheint) wo einfach mal selbst fehler eingestanden werden. ne fehlermeldung ala "connection timeout" oder "die server sind zur zeit nicht erreichbar, entschuldigung" oder was weis ich findest du ned. die registrieren nur, das nix zurück kommt und werfen ne default meldung raus ><

quasi: if(login_ok) login(); else throw_error("benutzerdaten falsch"); <- das hier else auch ein toter server oder sonstwas sein kann, scheint egal zu sein ><


----------



## Dennisth (16. Juli 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> das is aber kein ubisoft problem. es gibt KEINEN login bereich bei irgendeinem spiel (wie mir scheint) wo einfach mal selbst fehler eingestanden werden. ne fehlermeldung ala "connection timeout" oder "die server sind zur zeit nicht erreichbar, entschuldigung" oder was weis ich findest du ned. die registrieren nur, das nix zurück kommt und werfen ne default meldung raus ><
> 
> quasi: if(login_ok) login(); else throw_error("benutzerdaten falsch"); <- das hier else auch ein toter server oder sonstwas sein kann, scheint egal zu sein ><



Naja Diablo 3 hat(te) sowas. League of Legends hat sowas auch (Warteschlange oder Offline). Ich glaube einfach mal, dass es den meisten Firmen egal ist, denn die haben ihr Geld und wenns kein MMO ist, muss man ja nicht die besten Server + Software dafür hinstellen.

PS: Ich kann mich immer noch nicht einloggen... Soviel zu: "Problem behoben"


----------



## MezZo_Mix (17. Juli 2012)

Das Spiel ist so geil  <3 Guckt mal meine kleine Stadt  wächst und wächst. Ich zock im Endlosmodus, und bin mitlerweile auf glaub 6 Inseln verteilt wegen den Rohstoffen... Hab auch von jeder Gruppe die Baupläne, auch für Unterwasser.


----------



## mrfloppy (17. Juli 2012)

hallo zusammen,
login geht ja wieder! ALSO könnte mir evtl jemand der ahnung hat in kurzen schritten erklären was ich machen muß??? evtl über PM?

ich hab das spiel von meiner freundin geschenkt bekommen und spiele zur zeit singleplayer, würde aber gerne später online gehen ! ABER hier hakt es schon im singleplayer modus, ich habe überall blockkraftwerke für energie, recht viele windkrafträder verbaut und dennoch schreien diverse gebäude nach stom! dazu kommt noch das die bevölkerung hunger leidet was ich nicht verstehen kann! überall wird gemüse und keine ahnung was produziert, dazu kommt noch das die fischerei nichtmehr läuft WEIL die lager voll sind, wenn die lager voll sind wie kann die bevölkerung hunger leiden? und wie bau ich das energienetz vernünftig aus?

danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## MezZo_Mix (17. Juli 2012)

Mit dem Energienetzt du Darfst die Windräder nicht zu nah beinander bauen, da steht dann auch da drunter beim Bauen, wegen Üeberlappung oder So ^^, sinkt die Effizienz auf So und so viel % Bau sie Mehr aus einander, oder Viele Zusammen, hab ich auch gemacht. Das mit dem Hunger kann sein das sie mehr als nur Fisch wollen zb Sushi oder so. Ich bin auf 7 Inseln verteilt das ist dauerhaftes, hin und her mit den schiffen weil ja nicht jede Insel die Ganzen Fruchtbarkeiten hat, könntest du evtl n Screen von deiner stadt, bzw dem Stromnetz machen?

Guck mal wie ich das Gebaut hab das reicht für ne rund 7K Stadt ^^.


----------



## -angeldust- (17. Juli 2012)

Hast Du den Betzwert Roter oder wie das Ding heißt erforscht? Dann wird auch der Radius jedes Deiner Windräder kleiner.
Schau mal hier, auch ne feine Stadt. 
Steam Community :: angeldust :: Screenshots


----------



## MezZo_Mix (17. Juli 2012)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Hast Du den Betzwert Roter oder wie das Ding heißt erforscht? Dann wird auch der Radius jedes Deiner Windräder kleiner.
> Schau mal hier, auch ne feine Stadt.
> Steam Community :: angeldust :: Screenshots


 
Deine Stadt ist ja mal voll Nice , Da seh ich ja grade das mir noch einiges Fehlt an Forschung :/ z.b Das Parlament, oder gibts das nur in den Missionen?


----------



## pc-jedi (17. Juli 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Deine Stadt ist ja mal voll Nice , Da seh ich ja grade das mir noch einiges Fehlt an Forschung :/ z.b Das Parlament, oder gibts das nur in den Missionen?


 
Das Paralament bekommst du mit den Executives, glaube aber 1500 Executives kannst du das Fundament bauen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (17. Juli 2012)

Und wie bekomme ich diese Executives? Ich spiel das Spiel erst seid paar tagen bzw 1-2


----------



## mrfloppy (17. Juli 2012)

ich spiele es auch noch nicht wirklich länger und bekomme nichts hin, tonnenweise fisch (mitlerweile als fauler fisch deklariert  , gemüse usw in den lagern aber die herrschaften hungern ! strom hab ich die windkrafträder auseinandergezogen wegen der überlappung die hier genannt wurde, aber weiterhin jaulen die nach strom, es sei zu wenig! schweres spiel für einsteiger wie mich


----------



## MezZo_Mix (17. Juli 2012)

Screen mal bitte die Windräder ab und dein Vorrat. Wenn das Möglich wäre ^^ und die Bedürfnisse auch mal


----------



## pc-jedi (17. Juli 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Und wie bekomme ich diese Executives? Ich spiel das Spiel erst seid paar tagen bzw 1-2


 
Die Executives sind die 4te Zivilisationsstufe. Zu Beginn hast du Arbeiter, wenn du deren Bedürfnisse erfüllt hast, kannst du sie upgraden bzw. machen die das selbst.

EDIT: Die Bedürfnisse werden mit jeder Zivilisationsstufe komplexer und somit schwieriger. Zudem musst du weiterhin die anfänglichen Bedürfnisse befriedigen, weshalb man die Produktionen ausbauen muss.



mrfloppy schrieb:


> ich spiele es auch noch nicht wirklich länger und bekomme nichts hin, tonnenweise fisch (mitlerweile als fauler fisch deklariert  , gemüse usw in den lagern aber die herrschaften hungern ! strom hab ich die windkrafträder auseinandergezogen wegen der überlappung die hier genannt wurde, aber weiterhin jaulen die nach strom, es sei zu wenig! schweres spiel für einsteiger wie mich



Kannst du mal einen Screenshot machen? Dann kann ich mir ein Bild von deiner Situation machen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (17. Juli 2012)

pc-jedi schrieb:


> Die Executives sind die 4te Zivilisationsstufe. Zu Beginn hast du Arbeiter, wenn du deren Bedürfnisse erfüllt hast, kannst du sie upgraden bzw. machen die das selbst.
> 
> EDIT: Die Bedürfnisse werden mit jeder Zivilisationsstufe komplexer und somit schwieriger. Zudem musst du weiterhin die anfänglichen Bedürfnisse befriedigen, weshalb man die Produktionen ausbauen muss.


 

Achso, das ist damit gemeint, dann weiß ich ja Bescheid ^^, bin ja auf 7 Inseln verteilt um, die Microchips und so herstellen zu lassen oder Gemüse für Sushi und sowas ^^. Bei den Eco´s hab ich 5 Verschiedene Leute oder vier. sind das diese Stufen?


----------



## mrfloppy (17. Juli 2012)

ALSO hoffe das man was sieht und erkennt bei meinem ersten wirrwarr


----------



## pc-jedi (17. Juli 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:
			
		

> Achso, das ist damit gemeint, dann weiß ich ja Bescheid ^^, bin ja auf 7 Inseln verteilt um, die Microchips und so herstellen zu lassen oder Gemüse für Sushi und sowas ^^. Bei den Eco´s hab ich 5 Verschiedene Leute oder vier. sind das diese Stufen?



Ja, wenn diese Arbeiter, Angestellte, Ingenieure und Executives heißen. Der Unterschied ist äußerlich schwer zu erkennen, aber wenn du sie an klickst solltest du anhand der Bedürfnisse und des Porträts erkennt um welche Stufe es sich bei jedem Wohnhaus handelt.



			
				mrfloppy schrieb:
			
		

> ALSO hoffe das man was sieht und erkennt bei meinem ersten wirrwarr



Also was mir erstmal aufgefallen ist, ist das du die Kampagne spielst. In dieser Mission musst du den vergammelten Fisch irgendwo abgeben (weiß nicht mehr genau wo, musst mal link auf den haken mit dem grünen Hintergrund klicken, der sagt die dann, was du machen musst.) Des Weitere sind links auf dem Bild sehr viele Markthäuser auf einer Stelle, was nicht nötig ist und nur Geld kostet. Dann sehe ich noch viele Wohnhäuser ohne straßen Anbindung zum stadtzentrum, was aber Pflicht für das erfüllen des Bedürfnisses Gemeinschaft ist. Dann würde ich dir empfehlen Produktionen und Wohnviertel voneinander zu trennen, was nicht nur der Übersicht dient, sondern auch nicht mehr den wertvollen Bereicht des Stadtzentrums belegt, welchen die Wohnhäuser brauchen.


----------



## DarkMo (18. Juli 2012)

also mein anno1404 hat auch noch ein tolles handbuch. viele der fragen hier sollten durch lesen des selbigen eigentlich gelöst sein. oder gibts bei 2070 solchen luxus ned mehr? >< und selbst ohne handbuch waren allein die tooltips immer recht hilfreich.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (19. Juli 2012)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> ALSO hoffe das man was sieht und erkennt bei meinem ersten wirrwarr


 
Definitiv zu wenig Windräder, wenn das Alle sind die auf dem Screen drauf sind ^^ Diese Blockstrom teile bringen nichts bzw wenig, Nimm Normale Windräder ^^


//EDIT; kann mir jemand helfen und zwar brauch ich ein Bestimmtes Material, Screen hängt dabei. Es muss Unterwasser gewonnen werden , doch Ich hab alles auf der Karte aufgedeckt und nur 2 stück gefunden 1 wird schon besetzt und die Andere hat diese Fruchtbarkeit dafür nicht. Also kann ich das Zeug nirgendwo her bekommen? Oder kann man das Kaufen?


----------



## Morpheus1822 (22. Juli 2012)

Falls es wen interessiert, Anno2070 gibts die nächsten 6 Stunden nochmal für 50% bei Steam


----------



## Sasori (5. August 2012)

Ich hätte eine Frage, ich baue nun mit den Umwelt Typen gerade auf einer Map wo ich ganz alleine bin, da ich gerne sachen aufbaue, ich wollte nun ein paar Ingeneure haben damit ich auf die nächste Stufe komme nur steigen die Typen einfach nciht auf, wie schafft man es das Sie aufsteigen?

(Lifestyle Nahrung etc ist alles auf 100%. )


----------



## Robonator (5. August 2012)

Sasori schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine Frage, ich baue nun mit den Umwelt Typen gerade auf einer Map wo ich ganz alleine bin, da ich gerne sachen aufbaue, ich wollte nun ein paar Ingeneure haben damit ich auf die nächste Stufe komme nur steigen die Typen einfach nciht auf, wie schafft man es das Sie aufsteigen?
> 
> (Lifestyle Nahrung etc ist alles auf 100%. )


 Hab 2070 nu ewig nicht mehr gezockt aber wenns noch so ist wie bei den Vorgängern dann muss die Steuerschraube in den dunkelgrünen Bereich


----------



## Sasori (5. August 2012)

Hat geklappt danke, ich wäre im Minus wen die im dunkl Grünen Bereich wären, deshalb nicht getestet. 

Danke nochmals ^^


----------



## nulchking (6. August 2012)

Falls du noch ein bisschen hilfe brauchst:
http://www.youtube.com/user/vallegaming?feature=results_main

Super Kanal, tolle Videos, schaue ich auch regelmäßig

Muss aber erstmal wieder Anno2070 auf die Platte ziehen, und ich Idiot habe vergessen einige Saves mitzunehmen oder werden die irgendwie bei Ubisoft gespeichert?


----------



## GreenGiant (3. September 2012)

Hallo @ alle,

Ich hab gestern voller Vorfreude und Motivation die Erde neu zu besiedeln Anno 2070 installiert, wurde dann beim ersten Start aber zurück in die Realität geholt...

Auto-Patcher... Nach zügiger Ladezeit brach dieser aber dann bei Paket 27 von 27 bei gefühlten 90 % ab. In meiner noch vorhandenen Euphorie und Naivität dachte ich, dass bei einem erneuten Start nur das letzte Paket neu geladen werden müsste... Naivität... Beim zweiten Versuch dann bereits der Abbruch bei 6/27...

Ich hab das beste draus gemacht und hab mich hingelegt  Wenn ich gleich von der Arbeit nach Hause komme, folgt der dritte Versuch! Getreu dem Motto: Alle guten Dinge...

EDIT: Es hat geklappt!!! Die ersten beiden Missionen der Kampagne sind auch schon gemeistert. Ist ja eine gelungene Einführung


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2012)

Ist normal. Der Ubi Soft Server ist das Letzte.


----------



## GreenGiant (6. September 2012)

Bin jetzt gerade an der ersten Mission des zweiten Kampagnen Drittels und muss sagen... Uiuiuiuiui  Ich find's klasse. Habe jetzt seit Anno 1602 kein Teil mehr in der Vollversion über eine längere Zeit gespielt und bin nicht nur von der Grafik, sondern auch vom Setting sehr angetan


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2012)

Das Spiel ist schon ganz gut geworden. Nur schade dass Ubi Soft Beschränkungen ohne Ende reingehauen hat.


----------



## -angeldust- (8. September 2012)

GreenGiant schrieb:
			
		

> Bin jetzt gerade an der ersten Mission des zweiten Kampagnen Drittels und muss sagen... Uiuiuiuiui  Ich find's klasse. Habe jetzt seit Anno 1602 kein Teil mehr in der Vollversion über eine längere Zeit gespielt und bin nicht nur von der Grafik, sondern auch vom Setting sehr angetan



schon mal die map machtspiele gezockt?
habe dafür glaube 20 stunden gebraucht!


----------



## GreenGiant (11. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel ist schon ganz gut geworden. Nur schade dass Ubi Soft Beschränkungen ohne Ende reingehauen hat.



Inwiefern Beschränkungen? Ich finde, im Augenblick ist es in der Kampagne für mich sehr herausfordernd eine positive Bilanz zu halten und dabei nicht zu groß zu werden.

@-angeldust- Nein, bisher nur die Kampagne. Bin dort im Augenblick im dritten Kapitel, 1. Mission.


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2012)

GreenGiant schrieb:


> Inwiefern Beschränkungen? Ich finde, im Augenblick ist es in der Kampagne für mich sehr herausfordernd eine positive Bilanz zu halten und dabei nicht zu groß zu werden.



Die Arche geht nicht wenn du nicht online bist oder Moddings benutzt.


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. September 2012)

Hat irgendwer mal Bock mit mir Online zu zocken?
Würde gern mal andere Spieltaktiken von Spielern anschauen(Städtebau etc.) .


----------



## GreenGiant (13. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Die Arche geht nicht wenn du nicht online bist oder Moddings benutzt.



Inwiefern geht sie nicht? Keine Items, kein Nachschub ordern?


----------



## DarkMo (13. September 2012)

das ding is halt bei dem thema wirklich: die leute die das spiel haben und wissen, was es damit auf sich hat, könnens scheinbar nur schwer rüberbringen, da sie vllt davon ausgehen, das die leute, dies nich haben nich wissen können, was es bedeutet keine arche zu haben xD

also bitte erläutert doch mal irgendwer, was es genau überhaupt mit dieser ominösen arche auf sich hat. weil atm klingt das immer nur wie "den kleinen baum da haste im offline modus nich auf der map" - oooooooh ^^


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2012)

GreenGiant schrieb:


> Inwiefern geht sie nicht? Keine Items, kein Nachschub ordern?


 


DarkMo schrieb:


> das ding is halt bei dem thema wirklich: die leute die das spiel haben und wissen, was es damit auf sich hat, könnens scheinbar nur schwer rüberbringen, da sie vllt davon ausgehen, das die leute, dies nich haben nich wissen können, was es bedeutet keine arche zu haben xD
> 
> also bitte erläutert doch mal irgendwer, was es genau überhaupt mit dieser ominösen arche auf sich hat. weil atm klingt das immer nur wie "den kleinen baum da haste im offline modus nich auf der map" - oooooooh ^^


 
Die Arche ist das zentrale Anlaufteil des Spiels. Besonders im Endlosspiel ist es von unschätzbarem Wert da du dort nicht nur alles einlagern kannst was du in einem späteren Endlosspiel weiter benutzen kannst sondern du kannst auch Items darin lagern bzw. auch dort aktivieren.
Diese Items haben dann Auswirkung auf die gesamte Inselwelt die du gerade spielst.
Hast du also ein Item drin das die Sicherheit der Ölbohrinseln erhöht gilt das eben für alle Ölbohrinseln und nicht nur für den Teil der bei einer Insel -- in diesem Fall ein Unterwasserplateau -- ist.
Das gleiche gilt für Produktionsanlagen. So kannst du mit den Items die Produktion von Kunststofffabriken oder Chemiefabriken aber auch Gemüseplantagen um einen entscheidenden Faktor steigern.
Mit "normalen" Mitteln -- also wenn du das Maximum an Öko Effekt auf der Insel hast steigt die Produktion einer Gemüsefarm -- oder einer anderen Farm -- um 175% an.
Mit den Items kannst du das noch auf 300% steigern. Die Arche sorgt also dafür dass du deine Bevölkerung mit weniger Produktionsstätten versorgen kannst also ohne Arche.
Das gleiche gilt fürs Militär. Du kannst Items aktivieren mit denen deine Flotte eine gesteigerte Feuerkraft hat. Ohne Arche kannst du nur die Schiffe einzeln mit mehr Feuerkraft oder was auch immer ausstatten aber eben nie den kompletten Verband. 
Ebenso gibt es Items die die Sicherheit von Atomkraftwerken steigern.
Damit ist ein Unfall praktisch ausgeschlossen.
Ohne so ein Item fliegt dir früher oder später das Atomkraftwerk um die Ohren und die Insel ist dann für den Rest der Zeit dauerhaft geschädigt und der Bereich um das kaputte Atomkraftwerk nicht mehr nutzbar.

Ich hoffe sehr dass Ubisoft mit dem Addon welches im Oktober erscheint einen weiteren Patch bringt der zumindest die Arche auch offline voll nutzbar macht.
Denn die Beschränkung dass die Arche im Offline Modus nicht geht ist rein willkürlich und hat mit dem Spielgeschehen nichts zu tun.


----------



## GreenGiant (14. September 2012)

Ok, vielen Dank für die Info. Bisher habe ich wie gesagt nur die Kampagne gespielt und dort kam es nicht so deutlich rüber. Ist aber ansonsten ein ganz gutes, umfassendes Tutorial für die Endlos-Spiele im Anschluss


----------



## stimpi2k4 (14. September 2012)

Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!! Ich habe ein Problem. Habe heute Abend im MP mit einem Kollegen gemütlich gezockt. Plötzlich nach 9,5 Std Spielzeit hatte ich (nur auf meiner Heimatinsel) das Problem, dass ich keine Hafenbehörde und Windräder mehr bauen konnte. Anno sagt "Baubereich geblockt" so ein Quatsch da war alles frei. Ich gleich eine Vorhandene Hafenbehörde abgerissen und WTF ich konnte keine neue bauen weil Baubereich geblockt so was hatte ich noch nie gehabt. Für mich war so das ganze Spiel im Eimer. Autosave geladen ging nicht, Anno neu gestartet ging nicht. Hat jemand eine Idee warum das nur auf meiner Heimatinsel ist???


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2012)

So einen Bug hatte ich auch schon mal gehabt. Bei mir hat nur der Start eines neuen Spiels geholfen.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (16. September 2012)

Ich habe das Problem gefunden .......... es war eine einzelne Fischerhütte auf meiner Heimatinsel die alles geblockt hat egal ob an der anderen Seite der Küste. Die Fischerhütte war immer rot wenn ich ein Hafengebäude an einer der vielen Küsten platzieren wollte. Ich habe einfach mal mit einem Offshore Windrad alle Küsten meiner Heimatinsel entlang abgecheckt und dann habe ich diese verdammte Fischerhütte gefunden. 

Nachdem ich die Hütte entfernt habe konnte ich wieder alles Bauen. Die Meldung "Baubereich gelockt" gehört nun der Vergangenheit an.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2012)

So einen Bug hab ich bei Anno 1404 wenn ich das große Lagerhaus -- also das was in 2 Schritten gebaut wird -- so hinsetze dass es über einen der Anliegeplätze geht die du ab Patrizier bauen kannst.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (17. September 2012)

Der neue Patch hat mir alles kaputt gemacht. Habe in meinem Savegame insgesamt eine Energiebilanz von -9000 ..... die haben die Items für meine Offshore Windräder verändert. Die kann ich nicht mehr neben einander setzen.
Hat mir mal eben das ganze Spiel versaut


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2012)

Nächsten Monat kommt wieder ein Patch.


----------



## -angeldust- (18. September 2012)

welches weltgeschehen ist gerade online? oder gibt es vielleicht ein neues?


----------



## costa (23. September 2012)

Das mit den Offshore-Windrädern war ja auch die angenehmste Methode eine Insel mit Energie zu versorgen...
Wenn die Dinger keinen Radius hatten XD


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2012)

costa schrieb:


> Wenn die Dinger keinen Radius hatten XD


 
Das kannst du hinbekommen. Aber eben nur mit der Arche. Indem du die entsprechenden Items erforscht und dann in der Arche sockelst.
Und die Arche geht halt nur wenn du dauerhaft online bist.


----------



## costa (23. September 2012)

Jo, ich weiß. Vor dem Patch gab es überhaupt keinen Radius, Windparks gebaut dicht an dicht mit 100% Effizienz und jetzt.... 35%. 
Das ist mies. Ich hab keinen Bock stunden lang auf eine andere Energieversorgung umzustellen.
Das sollte zurückgepacht werden, war so angenehm die Küsten mit Offshoreparks zu zupflastern und fertig XD


----------



## DarkMo (23. September 2012)

sollten die nich so funtzen, wie du es jetz nachm patch beschreibst? demnach war das ja nen gravierender bug quasi ^^


----------



## costa (23. September 2012)

Kann sein, weiß ich nicht. Dann haben sie sich aber echt lange Zeit gelassen, sodass sie es auch gar nicht mehr zu entfernen gebraucht hätten :/


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2012)

Kann sein dass sie die Windparks geändert haben.
Da ich die Arche sowieso nicht nutzen kann erforsche ich solche Items erst gar nicht. Daher weiß ich nicht was mit den einzelnen Patches geändert wurde.


----------



## Morpheus1822 (24. September 2012)

Also bei mir haben die Offshore-Windräder schon immer mit Radius funktioniert. Scheint sich also um einen (ganz schön heftigen) Bug gehandelt zu haben.


----------



## costa (24. September 2012)

Jo so haben sie immer funktioniert, es sei denn man hat sich die Mühe gemacht in der Akademie vieeeeel zu forschen... , so konnte man evtl. Archen-Items bekommen, die den Radius der Offshorewindräder auf 0 verringert haben. Mit dieser Hilfe war es möglich große Windparks bauen, der einfachste Weg große Inseln mit Energie zu versorgen.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2012)

Mit dem Addon kommt ja nun geothermische Energie die du an die Inseln verteilen kannst.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Oktober 2012)

SInd den jetzt alle BUGs gefixed?
oder ist es immer noch verbuggt?


----------



## costa (3. Oktober 2012)

Mir sind noch keine größeren Bugs aufgefallen oder ich hab sie vergessen 
Nur Rechtschreibfehler, obwohl Anno ja ein deutsches Spiel sein soll, hab diese aber auch vergessen -.-


----------



## Niza (3. Oktober 2012)

Das tolle ist ja da komischerweise kurz vor dem Add on ein Weltereigniss stattfindet mit den Namen 
*"Das Geheimnis des Ebashi Tiefseegrabens”*

Wenn man das Weltereignis spielt dann merkt man schon das es dort schon um die Geothermische Energiequelle aus dem Add on Die Tiefsee geht.

Bin schon beim Dritten Teil des weltereignisses.

ubi.com Weltereignis Tiefseegraben

mfg:
Niza


----------



## costa (3. Oktober 2012)

Das Weltgeschehen ist nett, jedoch kann man nur den Titel Forscher bekommen 
Bin aber auch schon in der dritten Mission, kann aber leider nicht spielen, da gerade die Graka in der Reklamation ist.

MfG 
Costa


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> SInd den jetzt alle BUGs gefixed?
> oder ist es immer noch verbuggt?


 
Die Patches haben das Spiel verbessert. Bugs in dem Sinne gab es nicht außer eben ein paar Kleinigkeiten mit denen man leben kann.

Ich warte mal ab wie die ersten Tests des Addons ausfallen.


----------



## costa (3. Oktober 2012)

Eine Frage: Wenn ich nur die Tiefsee sofort holen wollte, sollte man da besser vorbestellen? Das kostet ja nix (bei Amazon).


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke mal dass sie überall normal zu bekommen ist.
 Ich habe noch keinen gesehen der wegen des Addons bei Media Markt zeltet.


----------



## costa (3. Oktober 2012)

Logisch, ist aber damit zu rechnen, dass das Addon in einem Monat 15€ kosten wird?? Ich Habe für 2070 45€ ausgeben, 2 Monate später 30€. Das war nicht so toll.


----------



## pc-jedi (4. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand die Patch Note zu dem 1.07 & 1.08 Patch bzw. AddOn?


----------



## costa (4. Oktober 2012)

Ist 1.07 und 1.08 schon draußen?


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2012)

Ja Patch 7 und 8 kamen mit dem Addon.


----------



## -angeldust- (4. Oktober 2012)

heute kam ein patch. brachte aber nix neues. es wurden glaube ich nur bugs gefixt. na ich les mir das heute abend mal genauer durch...


----------



## costa (4. Oktober 2012)

Schade, das Addon ist aber so gut wie gekauft.

Eine Frage: Ich hatte vor einer Ewigkeit Hector (der Pirat ??) auf schwer besiegt, ich hab auch das Portrait bekommen und die Möglichkeit dessen Schiffe zu bauen. Genau die kann ich jetzt nicht mehr bauen. Wieso nicht?


----------



## Niza (5. Oktober 2012)

Zum Patch:
*

Es handelt sich um version 2.0

Die wichtigsten Änderungen im Überblick:


Die Stabilität beim Erstellen von Multiplayerpartien wurde verbessert
Das Achievement „Abgeschlossene Ausbildung“ kann nun von allen Spielern erreicht werden
Die Spielstabilität wurde erhöht
Der Patch gewährleistet die Kompatibilität zwischen Anno 2070 und dem Add-on Anno 2070 – Die Tiefsee
Weitere Änderungen und Fehlerbehebungen:


Diverse Text- und Icon-Fehler wurden behoben
*Mfg:
Niza*


*


----------



## costa (5. Oktober 2012)

Ist damit gefixt, dass Anno trotz 8GB RAM abstürzt? Es wäre so toll, wenn dieser blöde Fehler weg wäre.


----------



## Niza (7. Oktober 2012)

Ehrlich was haltet ihr von den kleineren Paketen z.B. Der Hüter 1.0 die man kaufen kann ?
Ich finde sie gut nur irgendwie fehlt das was.
Und zwar wenn man schon sowas tolles kauft fehlt da das Weltereigniss selbst.
Wäre schön wenn man die verpassten Weltereignisse spielen könnte mit den Kauf dieser pakete.
Ich habe elber ein paar Weltereignisse verpasst leider.

habe mir aber selber die Pakete besorgt wie z.B. der Hüter 1.0

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## costa (16. Oktober 2012)

Wäre besser gewesen, hätte es diese auch im Addon gegeben. Ich habe leider einige Weltgeschehen verpasst -.-


----------



## -angeldust- (18. Oktober 2012)

wie ist denn das add on so? wer hat es und kann berichten? meinungen von spielern sind mir immer lieber als die bewertungen in zeitschriften...
na das game wird fruehstens anfang des neuen jahres fuer mich interessant....


----------



## costa (18. Oktober 2012)

Das Addon ist gut, viel neues, Balance-Patches, Genies, der Atlas-Flugzeugträger...
Jedoch braucht das Addon noch ein Stabilität- und Bugfixpatch. 
Jedoch habe ich schon 3 mal Spielstände komplett verloren, alle zugehörigen quick-saves sind auch weg 
Wo bleibt der Patch???

Von daher: Könnte mit jemand bitte sagen, wo ich die saves in dem Ordner finden kann um die manuell auszulagern, damit diese sicher sind. 
Finde die nicht mehr...

MfG
Costa


----------



## Niza (19. Oktober 2012)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> wie ist denn das add on so? wer hat es und kann berichten? meinungen von spielern sind mir immer lieber als die bewertungen in zeitschriften...
> na das game wird fruehstens anfang des neuen jahres fuer mich interessant....


 
Ich habe es auch schon über U Play bezogen.

Das Add on macht echt spaß.
Viel neues dabei.
Das Gheothermische Kraftwerk ist cool.
Ich habe es auf Unfallwahrscheinlichkeit - 105%  durch 2 Archen Items und ein -25% Unfallwahrscheinlichkeit Item auf der Insel
Aktien sind cool was auch neu ist.
und daraus gibt es Dividenden .
Also ich schwimme damit in Credits da die Dividenden +10.500bilanz bringen bei mit schon.
Damit ist es auch einen Ticken Complexer und ich würde sagen vom Finanziellen Schwirigkeitsgrad Einfacher geworden.

Mit einen höheren Aktienanteil kann man eine Insel sogar ohne Waffengewalt übernehmen was mir aus einen früheren Anno Teil bekannt vorkommt.

Der Energietransmitter ist auch tolll und vorteilhaft.
So habe ich bei mir eine Insel wo +4.000 Energie Erzeugt wird und ich sie von da auf die Inseln verteile die Energie.
Diese Insel ist nur für Energie und ich verwende dort nur Energie Items.

Noch neu ist das man jetzt 6 Items statt 3 Items in Kontor einsetzen kann mit 6 Item slots.
3 sind am Anfang frei
1er wird freigeschaltet mit den ersten Tech Wohnhaus.
und die letzten 2 Item Slots werden freigeschaltet mit erreichen von 1250 Genies.

Ein Paar bugs sind zwar noch drin aber es ist schon Top.
*
Hier noch ein Paar Screenshots im Anhang*

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2012)

costa schrieb:


> Von daher: Könnte mit jemand bitte sagen, wo ich die saves in dem Ordner finden kann um die manuell auszulagern, damit diese sicher sind.
> Finde die nicht mehr...


 
Die Savegames findest du in deinen Bibliotheken. Unter "Dokumente" klickst du auf den Anno 2070 Ordner und dann einfach durch bis zum Ordner Savegames.


----------



## costa (19. Oktober 2012)

@Niza

Hallo

1. nur ein paar Bugs, ich hab so ca. 15 Std. Zeit verloren -.-(

Oder kein Sound...

Oder Missionen die man nicht starten kann 

Oder das ich keine Polizeistationen bauen kann

2. Wie kann man eine so hohe Bilanz haben, ich Stecke mein Geld immer in Produktion und ein "kleine" Flotte für Aufträge. Ich bin ein Händler

3. Finanziell ist es viel einfacher geworden in der Tat

4. Die Energietransmitter sind super nützlich

5. Niza hat es gut zusammengefasst

6. Was ist eure Lieblingszivilisationsstufe??
Meine ist die der Genies

7. Sollten die Sisiphus U-Boote nicht auch Unterwasser verladen können?

8. Die neuen Forschungsmöglichkeiten sind sehr gut

9.Was ist euer Frachter für alles? Bei mir ist es das Tycoonfrachtschiff, verbessert auf 90t Fracht je Slot und mehr Geschwindigkeit.

10. Danke Threshold für den Ort der Savegames


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2012)

Als Frachter nutze ich auch lieber die Container Schiffe der Tycoons. Da geht einfach mehr rein. Wie lange die brauchen ist dabei für mich nicht so wichtig. Mein Lager ist eben das Schiff.


----------



## Niza (19. Oktober 2012)

costa schrieb:


> @Niza
> 
> Hallo
> 
> ...



*zu 1*.Das mit den Savegame ich mache das so ich speicher immer über einen neuen Savegame gefühlte jede Stunde
Und bis jetzt funktionieren die Speciherstände noch ohne Probleme.
Versuch das auch mal.

Den Sound bug kenne ich
Der war auch schon vorher einfach Speichern Mission beenden und wieder laden dann hast de wieder normalen sound

Ich habe keine Missionen die ich nicht starten kann bis jetzt .

Und Polizeistationen kann ich auch ohne Probleme bauen bis jetzt.

Noch ein neuer Bug ist mit der Anzeige der Resoussen für die Genies was die brauchen.


*zu 2* ganz einfach mit vielen Menschen und Steuereinnahmen besonders die hohen bringen viel und den Dividenden
*Setzte mal in deiner Arche wenn de schon rangekommen bist folgende Items ein:*
* Niedrieglohnverordnung Alle Gebäuse Unterhaltskosten - 8%
** Unfassende Niedriglohnverordnung Fast alle Gebäude - 10% unterhaltskosten.
* Umwelttechnikverordnung -10% Unterhaltskosten alle Eden Gebäude

*schon kosten die Meisten Gebäude der Eden - 28% unterhaltskosten und die meisten anderen Gebäuse - 18% unterhaltskosten.*

Und dann ein ** Sterne (Ungewöhnlich) und *** Sterne (selten) Item für speziell eine Energiequelle z.B. Solarturmkraftwerk

Auf der Insel wo de Energie erzeugst zusätzlich einen Eden Item : Eden Initiative Energiemanifest III -20% Unterhaltskosten alle Energeiproduktionenen Eco Inselweit
*
Unterhaltskosten komment so auf 2 Credits für 204 Energie bei Solarturmkraftwerk.*
kannst ja mal Rechnen:
-8% * Niedrieglohnverordnung Sektorweit in Arche
-10% **Unfassende Niedriglohnverordnung Sektorweit in Arche
-10% * Umwelttechnikverordnung Sektorweit in Arche
-20% *** Eden Initiative Energiemanifest III Inselweit in Insel
-20% **  Energie Solarturmkraftwerk Item Sektorweit in Arche
-30% *** Energie Solarturmkraftwerk Item Sektorweit in Arche

= -98% unterhaltskosten für Solarturmkraftwerk.

Musst in Akademie Erforschen die Archen Items.
manche musste de kaufen oder durch Aufträge bekommen.


*Dann ist das mit den Dividenden :*
ich habe Herausgefunden das der Wert steigt mit items die auf der Insel sind aktiv oder nicht 
und Waren 
*Je mehr Items und Waren (Besonders die Wertvollen) destso höher der Dividenden Wert.*
Aber da spielen auch die Produktionsketten eine Rolle.

Deswegen ist auch die Bilanz so hoch

*zu5 :* danke dir

*zu6:* Meine sind auch die Genies*

zu 7:* es gibt einen kleinen Bug mit den Unterwasserhandelsrouten und zwar funktioniert es zwar eine Zeit lang aber dann irgendwann steigen die U-Boote mit der handelroute nicht mehr an der Küste auf.
Du kannst bei den handelsrouten einstellen mit einen Pfeil der oben ist 
*einfach den Pfeil in der Stragegiekarte bei der gewünschten handelsroute anklicken und er zeigt nach unten und du hast die Unterwasserhandelsroute.*

*zu9: *ich benutze am liebsten Cargo Liner

*11.* ich mache mich gerade an den Bau von einen Wissanschaftforum 

*Im Anhang noch ein paar Screenshots*
*Auch das mit der Unterwasserhandelsroute*

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## -angeldust- (16. Januar 2013)

wie vefsellt euch das add on? hab mir das die tage gekauft. aber die neuen gebauede hab ich nich nicht gesehen. 
sagt hat einer nen link fuer gute baumuster bezueglich der neuen rohstoffe/waren etc.?


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2013)

Bei Addon kommen die neuen Gebäude erst wenn du die Genis frei geschaltet hast. das ist die dritte Stufe der Techs.
Die Ecos und Tycoons sind unverändert.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2013)

Das Addon gibt es dieses Wochenende bei Steam als Angebot, dazu hab ich mal ne Frage: *kann man mit der normalen Retail-Version von 2070 die Steam-Version des AddOns nutzen*? ^^


----------



## -angeldust- (18. Januar 2013)

nein sowas geht  nicht. du braeuchtest dann auch das hauptspiel von steam. obwohl man ja nur den code ingame eingeben muss fuers add on. war ueberrascht wie schnell das freigeschaltet war. einmal neustart,fertig. hab das gefuehl da is kaum neuer content gesaugt worden....


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2013)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> nein sowas geht nicht. du braeuchtest dann auch das hauptspiel von steam. obwohl man ja nur den code ingame eingeben muss fuers add on. war ueberrascht wie schnell das freigeschaltet war. einmal neustart,fertig. hab das gefuehl da is kaum neuer content gesaugt worden....



Ja, ich meine auch, dass der neue Content zusammen mit dem Multiplayer-Vorherrschaftsmodus-Update, der ja auch für die normale Version gilt, einfach mitkam. Schade, dass es nicht geht mit dem Steam-Addon.


----------



## Robonator (15. Juni 2013)

Ahoi, zockt eig noch jemand Anno? 
Hab nun endlich meine Königsedition bekommen  Zwar erst nach ca 6 Monaten aber egal dafür hat sie mir nur 5€ gekostet


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Juni 2013)

Haha 
Wo hast du denn bestellt? 
Ich Spiele im Moment nicht, aber ich hätte nochmal Lust drauf.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2013)

Ich warte immer noch auf einen Patch der den Online Zwang für die Arche abschaltet.
Aber da kommt wohl nichts mehr.


----------



## platinsd (4. Juli 2013)

"Keine dauerhafte Internetverbindung benötigt, aber einmalige Aktivierung"

Heisst das ich kann es im Ubisoftlauncher im Offline Modus spielen? Gibt es sowas?
Wenn ja, wie lange geht das Offlinespielen dann ohne eine Internetverbindung herzustellen?


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. Juli 2013)

Man kann einen offline Modus in den Optionen aktivieren.
Ich glaube man kann das unendlich lange offline spielen, aber es fehlt halt die Arche.


----------



## Robonator (4. Juli 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Haha
> Wo hast du denn bestellt?
> Ich Spiele im Moment nicht, aber ich hätte nochmal Lust drauf.


 
Bei meinen Bruder  Mitarbeiter von Bluebyte bekommen Ubisoft-Spiele fürn 5er


----------



## platinsd (4. Juli 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Man kann einen offline Modus in den Optionen aktivieren.
> Ich glaube man kann das unendlich lange offline spielen, aber es fehlt halt die Arche.


Ist das wichtig im Spiel bzw. wichtig für das Spielgeschehen? Hat man dadurch Nachteile? Schränkt es das Spiel im Umfang ein?


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. Juli 2013)

In der Arche kannst du
1. Waren einlagern und auf verschiedene Spielstände bekommen
2. Boni einlagern (+5% Strom zB)


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2013)

platinsd schrieb:


> Ist das wichtig im Spiel bzw. wichtig für das Spielgeschehen? Hat man dadurch Nachteile? Schränkt es das Spiel im Umfang ein?


 
Ja es schränkt ein.
Du kannst keine Inselübergreifenden Items mehr nutzen denn diese müssen in der Arche aktiv sein damit sie funktionieren.
Auf Inseln selbst laufen dann nur noch temporäre Items die eben nach einiger Zeit beendet sind und neu erforscht und aktiviert werden müssen.
Gerade bei der Nutzung der Atromenergie ist es sehr vorteilhaft in der Arche die Sicherheitsitems zu nutzen.

Ich hoffe ja immer noch das Ubisoft noch mal einen Patch bringt der die Arche auch im Offline Modus verfügbar macht aber der scheint wohl nicht mehr zu kommen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. Juli 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja es schränkt ein.
> Du kannst keine Inselübergreifenden Items mehr nutzen denn diese müssen in der Arche aktiv sein damit sie funktionieren.
> Auf Inseln selbst laufen dann nur noch temporäre Items die eben nach einiger Zeit beendet sind und neu erforscht und aktiviert werden müssen.
> Gerade bei der Nutzung der Atromenergie ist es sehr vorteilhaft in der Arche die Sicherheitsitems zu nutzen.
> ...


 
Kann ich nicht komplett bestätigen, weil es auch auf den spielstil ankommt. 
Ich benutze die Arche zum Beispiel fast nie, und wenn dann nur um mir den Anfang in neuen Welten etwas einfacher zu machen. 
Ich hab da auch kein Item drin


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2013)

Ich spiele auch ohne Arche aber das liegt daran dass ich das Spiel gemoddet habe und der Mod Detector bei Ubisoft ist da gnadenlos. Der schaltet dir die Arche sofort ab.
Daher habe ich die Mods so gebaut als wenn ich eine Arche hätte.
Meine Items sind z.B. nicht zeitlich begrenzt wenn ich sie in einen Kontor einer Insel sockel.

Im Prinzip habe ich die Arche weggemoddet. Aber eben deswegen weil die Arche im Offline Modus nicht verfügbar ist und ich nicht einsehe wieso ich für ein Game das ich alleine zu Hause spiele online sein muss.
Ubisoft schießt sich damit nur selbst ins Knie.


----------



## -angeldust- (9. Juli 2013)

kann mir das bitte mal einer mit der arche erklaeren? 
wie kann ich denn die items darin sockeln? 
aktuell spiele ich nich die letzte einzelmission des add ons.
waere schoen, wenn ich da schon was in der arche an upgrades drin haette. 

oder andets gefragt. kann ich in einer anderen mission dinge erforschen, und diese dann dort in der arche hinterlegen, um sie dann auch fuer andere missionen nutzen zu koennen? 

koennt ihr mir das mit der arche mal kurzvwrklaeten? ich habe die noch nie genutzt.


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. Juli 2013)

Ich versuche es mal so gut ich kann. 
Du kannst auf einem weiten Spielstand das Item das du brauchst erforschen. 
Das nimmst du dann auf ein schiff drauf und fährst damit zur Arche. 
Dann verlädst du es da rein. 
Dann kannst du das Item bei allen Spielständen benutzen, allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob man die dann auch in der Kampagne benutzen kann, aber theoretisch sollte das eigentlich gehen.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2013)

Es geht um Items die Inselweit funktionieren und besonders für Endlosspiele ist das interessant denn du kannst mit den Items die Produktion einzelner Teile inselweit steigern oder inselweit vor Katastrophen schützen -- gerade wenn man Atomenergie oder im Addon die Geothermie nutzt ist das sehr vorteilhaft -- und natürlich kannst du inselsweit dann besser forschen, wohnen, bauen, Schiffe bewegen und alles mögliche.
Die Arche hat also nur Vorteile.

Der große Nachteil ist eben dass du dauerhaft mit dem Ubi Soft Server verbunden sein musst. Bist du es nicht mehr verliert die Arche sofort ihre Wirkung was natürlich blöd ist wenn du die Items inselweit nutzt und die dann plötzlich nicht mehr funktionieren wenn der Server Kontakt weg ist -- und das ist gar nicht mal selten.


----------



## -angeldust- (9. Juli 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ich versuche es mal so gut ich kann.
> Du kannst auf einem weiten Spielstand das Item das du brauchst erforschen.
> Das nimmst du dann auf ein schiff drauf und fährst damit zur Arche.
> Dann verlädst du es da rein.
> Dann kannst du das Item bei allen Spielständen benutzen, allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob man die dann auch in der Kampagne benutzen kann, aber theoretisch sollte das eigentlich gehen.


 
verstehe ich nicht. ich hatte in einzelmissionen schon items jn der arche gesockelt. 
tritzden sind die in anderen missionen nicht in der arche vorhanden. im starbildschimr mist meine arche auch leer.
also geht das nur im endlosmodus oder was?


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. Juli 2013)

Anscheinend ja, habs in der Kampagne noch nicht probiert


----------



## -angeldust- (9. Juli 2013)

na ich rede ja nicht von der kampagne, sondern von den einzelmissionen. da geht es anscheinend nicht. 
naja ist auch nicht weiter wichtig, denn ich bin ja an der letzten einzelmissi. 

sagt, kann man das endlosspiel eigentlich auch im coop spielen? also dass sich 2 personen die gleiche partei spielen? 

in der einen einzelmission "xy-hochebene" (kkmme grad nicht auf den namen) geht das ja. ich rede hier nicht von 2 verschiedenen befreundeten parteien, sondern von einer die man sich zusammen teilt! ich hoffe ihr kennt die vorbenannte map und wisst was ich meine.


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. Juli 2013)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> na ich rede ja nicht von der kampagne, sondern von den einzelmissionen. da geht es anscheinend nicht.
> naja ist auch nicht weiter wichtig, denn ich bin ja an der letzten einzelmissi.
> 
> sagt, kann man das endlosspiel eigentlich auch im coop spielen? also dass sich 2 personen die gleiche partei spielen?
> ...


 
Jap, das geht, machst auch viel Spaß


----------



## -angeldust- (9. Juli 2013)

ah sehr gut. fand das schade, dass es da nur diese eine map gibt wo das geht. in "machtspiele" wurde diese fhnktion auch rausgepatcht. keine ahnung wieso....


----------



## Kuhprah (21. September 2013)

Weiss von euch jemand wie ich den Fehler:

"Wenn sie uplay auf diesen Computer zum ersten mal beutzen müssen sie sich onlin einloggen bevor sie den Offline-Modus nutzen können"

weg bekommt? Ich kann machen was ich will, starte ich Anno lande ich immer in dem Fenster.. ich kann mich anmelden bis mir schwarz wird, aber ich kann das Spiel nicht mehr starten 

Langsam reichts mir mit diesem ganzen Kopierschutzgerümpel....


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. September 2013)

Hast mal Anno neu installiert?
Oder uPlay?


----------



## Shona (22. September 2013)

Hast du, nachdem Uplay gehackt wurde, dein PW geändert?
Ansich solltest du dahin geleitet werden da Ubisoft alle PW's gelöscht hat und jeden user aufgefordert hat sein PW zu ändern, aber manchmal schleicht sich der Wurm ein.

Anonsten Uplay deinstallieren und die neueste Version als Admin neu installieren (Rechtsklick -> Als Administrator ausführen). Sollte das Problem dann noch sein dein Support kontaktieren oder das PW nochmals ändern über die Seite (nicht den Client)


----------



## Zergoras (30. November 2013)

Ich wollte eben Anno 2070 spielen und es wird gesagt, dass mein Aktivierungslimit überschritten sei. Dabei habe ich das gerade nach einem Jahr oder so installiert. Da können keine drei Versuche aufgebraucht sein. Und wenn jeden Monat eine Aktivierung dazu kommt, dann ist das noch viel unlogischer. Ich finde keine E-Mail Adresse von denen, wo man eine Anfrage hin stellen kann. Die einzige die ich gefunden habe, kümmert sich nicht um Support Anfragen. Ich bin stinke sauer, ich hab für das scheiß Spiel bezahlt ihr ******!


----------



## DaxTrose (30. November 2013)

Es gibt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, im "Handbuch" eine kostenpflichtige Hotline, die Dir in solchen Fällen weiterhelfen soll! In meinen Augen ist es auch eine bodenlose Frechheit und es war definitiv mein letztes Ubisoft Spiel!


----------



## Shona (30. November 2013)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Ich wollte eben Anno 2070 spielen und es wird gesagt, dass mein Aktivierungslimit überschritten sei. Dabei habe ich das gerade nach einem Jahr oder so installiert. Da können keine drei Versuche aufgebraucht sein. Und wenn jeden Monat eine Aktivierung dazu kommt, dann ist das noch viel unlogischer. Ich finde keine E-Mail Adresse von denen, wo man eine Anfrage hin stellen kann. Die einzige die ich gefunden habe, kümmert sich nicht um Support Anfragen. Ich bin stinke sauer, ich hab für das scheiß Spiel bezahlt ihr ******!


 Du weisst schon das auch durch den Tausch einer Festplatte, der CPU dem Mainboard jeweils eine Aktivierung abgezogen wird bzw. man das Spiel neu aktivieren muss. Die Graka haben sie schon 2012 mal rausgenommen damit diese nicht mehr zählt.

Wieso weshalb und warum sie das überhaupt gemacht haben ist mit schleierhaft aber Support bekommst du hier https://support.ubi.com/en-US/AskQuestion.aspx


----------



## Zergoras (1. Dezember 2013)

Das mit der Hardware wusste ich nicht. Die habe ich natürlich gerade getauscht. So ein Scheiß, Ubisoft kriegt keinen Cent mehr von mir.
Hab eine Anfrage mit deiner verlinkten E-Mail Adresse verschickt. Danke dafür.


----------



## DaxTrose (1. Dezember 2013)

Wünsche Dir viel Glück und Erfolg! Bei mir haben sie sich nicht gemeldet.


----------



## Shona (1. Dezember 2013)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Wünsche Dir viel Glück und Erfolg! Bei mir haben sie sich nicht gemeldet.


 Naja warum sollten sie auch man bekommt die Aktivierungdoch wieder zurück man muss nur nen Monat warten. Sollte sogar da stehen wenn man das Spiel startet wie lange es dauert zumindest steht das so in den Beiträgen die ich gelesen habe


----------



## Zergoras (1. Dezember 2013)

Steht da leider nicht und ne Frechheit ist das auch.


----------



## Shona (1. Dezember 2013)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Steht da leider nicht und ne Frechheit ist das auch.


 -> activation limit? rlly? :: Anno 2070 General Discussions

Das sollte ein paar Antworten geben und auch warum es bei dir nicht mehr geht. Vielleicht Antwortet der Support noch ansonsten schau mal obd as Spiel an deinen Uplay Account gebunden ist falls du es über Steam hast


----------



## Zergoras (2. Dezember 2013)

Mein Spiel ist an Uplay gebunden.

Edit: Ubisoft hat mir soeben eine neue Aktivierung gegeben.


----------



## 69er (6. Januar 2014)

-----


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Januar 2014)

Nicht wirklich, die Kampagne ist das Tutorial.
Sonst hilft einfach nur spielen, spielen und mehr spielen.
Das beruht alles auf Erfahrung.
Hilfe kannst du dir hier holen: Anno 2070 Das Offizielle Strategiebuch: Burkhard Strube, Roland Strube: Amazon.de: Games
Und für Fragen stehe ich (und ein paar andere) hier gerne bereit.


----------



## 69er (6. Januar 2014)

-----


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Januar 2014)

Gut möglich, aber spiel mal die Kampagne, da wird so einiges erklärt


----------



## -angeldust- (6. Januar 2014)

69er schrieb:


> Wäre für Einsteiger hilfreich gewesen und bestimmt kein großer Mehraufwand.



die leichten maps sind das tutorial.
hier wird alles gut erklaert.
fuer einsteiger ideal! 
massig geld. viel platz auf den inseln. leicht erreichbare ziele. probier es aus.

ich hab das spiel immernoch auf der platte und erinnere mich gerne an die 150 spielstunden zurueck...


----------



## 69er (6. Januar 2014)

-----


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2014)

spiel mal die Kampagne. Da musst du von Anfang an sehr detailliert eine Inselwelt aufbauen. 
Das ist der einfachste Weg wenn du Anno das erste Mal spielst.


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> spiel mal die Kampagne. Da musst du von Anfang an sehr detailliert eine Inselwelt aufbauen.
> Das ist der einfachste Weg wenn du Anno das erste Mal spielst.


Genau dasselbe (sinngemäß) hab ich doch auch geschrieben. 
Naja, aber egal, hauptsache ihm ist geholfen.

Viel Spaß noch beim siedeln!


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2014)

Hast du auch. Aber ich dachte dass ihm das noch nicht so bewusst war.


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Januar 2014)

Hast anscheinend auch richtig gelegen. 
Spielst du noch Anno?
Ist ja ziemlich tote Hose hier in der letzten Zeit.


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2014)

Ja. aber nicht mehr so oft. Ich habe mein Endlosspiel und manchmal optimiere ich hier und da noch was.
Leider ist 2070 tot. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## 69er (6. Januar 2014)

-----


----------



## -angeldust- (6. Januar 2014)

weswegen hast du eine warnung bekommen?

hmmm. tod. ich habe anno fast immer alleine gspielt. ab und zu coop. ganz selten endlos. 
kampagne und die "szenarien" haben mich gefesselt.
denke da an "machtspiele".
 dazu noch die weltgeschehen...

ich finde es gibt sehr giel als neueinsteiger zu entdecken!


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Januar 2014)

Ich spiele bei Anno immer nur Endlos. 
Das aber dann sehr lange 
Wisst ihr ob schon ein neuer Teil in der Mache ist?


----------



## 69er (6. Januar 2014)

-----


----------



## -angeldust- (6. Januar 2014)

sagte ich ja? spiel die kampagne.
und die einzelmissis mit einem stern. da haste genug zu tun. wenn du willet kann ich dir dann spaeter auch schicke baumuster zukommen lassen. 

aber damit solltest du nicht anfangen. bau erstmal so wie du magst, nach lust und laune!


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Januar 2014)

Ich bau meistens so wie ich baue, nur wenn ich mal wirklich viel & effizient bauen will, ziehe ich meine Baupläne zum Rat 
Ist schon ganz praktisch, aber ich finde die Individualität ist dann doch besser


----------



## -angeldust- (6. Januar 2014)

geb ich dir recht. mach dir selber gedanken. 
das ist ja das schoene an dem spiel. 

und dann guckst du dir spaeter andere bauplaene an. 
vielleicht kannst du diese oder deine noch etwas optimieren. sei immer offen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Januar 2014)

Jo, so sehe ich das auch.
Was ich aber wirklich wichtig finde und was man auch von Anfang an machen kann ist, wie ich sich ein Blatt Papier mit sämtlichen Produktionsverhältnissen auszudrucken.
Also wo dann steht, dass zum Beispiel 2 Fleischbetriebe und eine Aromastoffproduktion auf einen Lebensmittelkonzern gehen.


----------



## -angeldust- (6. Januar 2014)

dafuer gibt es im inet nen rechner


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Januar 2014)

Du meinst den Warenrechner, nicht wahr? 
Ich habs aber lieber wenn ich das auf Papier neben mir liegen hab weil ich das rausswitchen aus Anno tierisch nervig finde. 
Und die Menge will ich dann selbst balancen. 
Ist mir sonst zu langweilig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2014)

Warenrechner nutze ich nie.
Ich klatsche die Gebäude hin und dann sehe ich ja, ob es reicht oder nicht.
Da die Anzahl der Bewohnte stetig steigt, muss ich auch immer mehr Betriebe hinsetzen, die Waren produzieren und wenn ich dann mal eine Zeit lang Überfüllung habe, macht das auch nichts. Dann baue ich eben wieder ein paar neue Wohnhäuser.


----------



## Vaykir (7. Januar 2014)

Schon sehr interessant wie unterschiedlich die Leute Anno spielen.
Wir (3 Kumpels und ich) zocken grundsätzlich mit Rechner und Bauplänen. Haben dann auch dementsprechend nach ca 30 stunden schon 34.000 Einwohner (angepeilt sind 100.000). Ohne Rechner und Baupläne wirds gerade bei vielen Einwohner echt schwierig alles auf der Inselwelt unterzubringen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Januar 2014)

Also ich hatte nach ~40h 27k Einwohner ohne Baupläne. 
Aber ich hatte noch die Hälfte der Inseln frei.


----------



## Vaykir (7. Januar 2014)

Jo ist bei uns ähnlich. drei der vier großen inseln sind für einwohner der drei fraktionen. allerdings kommt es natürlich auch jedes mal auf die karte an, die man hat. sind ja alle unterschiedlich. habe schon karten mit 6 großen inseln gehabt und mehreren mittelren, auf denen insgesamt DEUTLICH mehr platz ist, als auf der karte, auf der wir gerade zocken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2014)

Bau dir doch deine eigenen Inselwelt.


----------



## -angeldust- (12. Januar 2014)

ich hab ne karte, dort hab ich alle 3 monumente der 3 fraktionen auf einer insel mal nebeneinander gebaut. klar ist bloedsinn, da sich die bereiche ja uebereschneiden.

sieht aber trotzdem klasse aus!


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. Januar 2014)

Screenshot Ausm Postkartenmodus wäre cool


----------



## -angeldust- (15. Januar 2014)

ich sollte es mal wieder spielen. war nein ist  ein tolles spiel...


----------



## nulchking (15. Januar 2014)

Besteht Interesse an einer Multiplayer Partie am Wochenende?
Habe das Spiel seit kurzem, komm damit recht gut klar und spielte vorher viel Anno 1404 und 1602


----------



## -angeldust- (18. Januar 2014)

also ich hab keene zeit. 
iwann spiel ich das auch wieder.
aber aktuell gehen andere spiele vor.


----------



## marvinj (28. Januar 2014)

Anno im letzten Steam Sale gekauft. Da ich vorerst auf 2070 verzichtet hatte, da ich mehr Orient ect. gewöhnt war, hatte mich nun der PReis überzeugt.
Nun, nach einiger Eingewöhnungszeit und nem ganzen verlängertem Wochenende, liebe ich dieses Spiel. MAcht aber kein Sinn, es ohne viel Zeit zu zocken 


nulchking schrieb:


> Besteht Interesse an einer Multiplayer Partie am Wochenende?
> Habe das Spiel seit kurzem, komm damit recht gut klar und spielte vorher viel Anno 1404 und 1602


 Können wa irgendwann mal sicher machen, wenn du dich mal wieder im TS blicken lässt


----------



## SnugglezNRW (25. Februar 2014)

so

nach ca. 1 Woche nach Kaufdatum bin ich mit dem Game fertig. Hat Spaß gemacht 
Hab jetzt aber kein Bock mehr stumpf jeden Tag  die langweiligen Tagesquest zu erledigen um Karrierepunkte auf max zu kriegen.
Nachdem ich die Mission Machtspiele endlich erfolgreich abgeschlossen habe gibt's da für mich nix mehr zu holen.
Aber denoch ein Top Game!
Bekommt man mittlerweile inkl. Addon hinterher geschmissen, kann ich jedem nur empfehlen.


----------



## marvinj (11. April 2014)

Da stimme ich dir zu. Habe es jetzt lange nicht mehr gespielt, mir fehl die Zeit. 
Es macht eher Spaß, wenn man sich gleich nen ganzen Tag dafür Zeit nehmen kann. Wann hab ich nochmal Urlaub?


----------



## _PeG_ (6. März 2015)

hi..

ich weiß nicht, ob dieser thread überhaupt noch gepflegt wird, aber ich versuch es einfach mal.........
meine freundin möchte sich anno 2070 in der komplett version kaufen.. einmal will sie es bei mir installieren und einmal auf ihrem gaming laptop..

nun zur eigentlichen fragen: geht das problemlos??  und mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass man nicht auf beiden rechnern parallel online zocken kann.. es geht also um die reine doppelte installation unter einem account, sofern ubisoft nun auch so einen launcher ähnlich steam oder origin hat..

grüße und danke im vprraus
peg


----------



## Useful (6. März 2015)

_PeG_ schrieb:


> hi..
> 
> ich weiß nicht, ob dieser thread überhaupt noch gepflegt wird, aber ich versuch es einfach mal.........
> meine freundin möchte sich anno 2070 in der komplett version kaufen.. einmal will sie es bei mir installieren und einmal auf ihrem gaming laptop..
> ...



Müsste gehen, ist dann über Uplay. Parallel spielen geht natürlich nicht.


----------



## Kuhprah (6. März 2015)

Was mach ich eigentlich falsch? Anno 2070 startet aber nach wenigen Sekunden stützt es mit APPCRASH in der Anno5.exe ab  Kompatiblitätsmodus bringt nix, Als Admin starten ebenfalls nedd.. kanns doch nedd sein dass das unter Windows 8.1 nimmer rennt


----------



## p4dox (12. Juli 2016)

Hat sich erledigt, habe mich in der Uplay Aktion für Anno 2205 entschieden und es bisher nicht bereut

lebt hier noch jemand? 
Bin derzeit am überlegen ob ich mir das Spiel Anno 2070 über Steam rauslasse....Wird das Game online noch gespielt, macht es denn Sinn da jetzt noch zuzuschlagen?
Gerade nachdem Anno 2205 ja eher als Enttäuschung durchgehen soll und auch kein neues Anno in Aussicht ist

Grüße


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. Juli 2016)

2205 hat mMn das Problem, dass es nach 20h langweilig wird. War jedenfalls bei mir so. 
2070 fand ich persönlich auch nicht so klasse, aber da sagen viele andere das Gegenteil! Meiner Meinung nach ist aber immernoch 1404 + Venedig das beste Anno aller Zeiten. Dem merkt man das Alter auch in keinster Weise an. Wers noch nicht hat, jetzt kaufen!


----------



## DaxTrose (15. Juli 2016)

2070 ist mir zu komplex und es dauert einfach zu lange, bis man unter Wasser was machen kann. Anno 2205 wiederum ist irgendwie zu einfach. Eine Mischung aus Beiden wäre ideal. Die Idee unter Wasser und auf dem Mond zu siedeln finde ich klasse. Ich warte jetzt noch auf den letzten DLC von Anno 2205 und kühlere Tage und werde es dann noch einmal "durchspielen"!


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Juli 2016)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> 2070 ist mir zu komplex und es dauert einfach zu lange, bis man unter Wasser was machen kann. Anno 2205 wiederum ist irgendwie zu einfach. Eine Mischung aus Beiden wäre ideal. Die Idee unter Wasser und auf dem Mond zu siedeln finde ich klasse. Ich warte jetzt noch auf den letzten DLC von Anno 2205 und kühlere Tage und werde es dann noch einmal "durchspielen"!



Hmm, find ich absolut nicht. Grade in Anno 2070 war der Fortschritt (Genies ansiedeln können, unter Wasser bauen) wesentlich schneller als in Anno 1404. Das lag nicht zuletzt daran das die Gebäudeketten in 2070 insgesamt weniger "komplex" waren und das man nicht so hohe Beölkerungszahlen benötigte um bestimmte Sachen frei zu schalten und fertig zu bauen (Prestigebäude)...

Also wer da 2070 zu komplex fand sollte lieber nie 1404 spielen und erst recht nie 1503.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2016)

2070 wird dann komplex, wenn man eine Voll Versorgung für die Genies machen will.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> 2070 wird dann komplex, wenn man eine Voll Versorgung für die Genies machen will.



Ja aber das ist erst zimlich gegen Ende der Entwicklungskette, vorher ist es wesentlich weniger komplex. Bei Anno 1404 wurde es schon ab den Bürgern deutlich komplexer und spätestens wen du Kaufleute hattest kamen dann richtig aufwendige Produktionsketten dazu, ganz zu schweigen von den Aristokraten.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja aber das ist erst zimlich gegen Ende der Entwicklungskette, vorher ist es wesentlich weniger komplex. Bei Anno 1404 wurde es schon ab den Bürgern deutlich komplexer und spätestens wen du Kaufleute hattest kamen dann richtig aufwendige Produktionsketten dazu, ganz zu schweigen von den Aristokraten.



Das liegt aber auch daran, dass du bei Anno 2070 Ecos und Tycoons hast.
Rechne die mal als eine Gruppe zusammen. Dann hat du die gleiche Komplexität wie bei 1404.
Was bedauerlich ist, ist dass es bei den Executives nichts weiteres dazu gekommen ist als nur die Luxusgüter. Es kamen keine weiteren Getränke, Essen oder gar Kleidung dazu. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (6. Oktober 2016)

Mit dem neuen DLC hat Ubisoft aber gewaltig Mist gebaut...

Er ist NICHT im Season Pass enthalten


----------



## DaxTrose (7. Oktober 2016)

Du meinst bestimmt Anno 2205?! Dies ist der Sammelthread von Anno 2070!


----------



## DarkMo (15. Januar 2017)

Hab gesehn, die Königsedition gibts mittlerweile aufm Grabbeltisch für 15€. Aber wie war das denn bei dem Teil wegen UbiLauncher oder so? Hab echt keine Lust mir neben Steam und Origin den Blödsinn auch noch zu geben :/


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Januar 2017)

DarkMo schrieb:


> Hab gesehn, die Königsedition gibts mittlerweile aufm Grabbeltisch für 15€. Aber wie war das denn bei dem Teil wegen UbiLauncher oder so? Hab echt keine Lust mir neben Steam und Origin den Blödsinn auch noch zu geben :/



Wirst nicht drum rum kommen. Willst Anno 2070 spielen brauchst auch Uplay auf dem Rechner.


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2017)

DarkMo schrieb:


> Hab gesehn, die Königsedition gibts mittlerweile aufm Grabbeltisch für 15€. Aber wie war das denn bei dem Teil wegen UbiLauncher oder so? Hab echt keine Lust mir neben Steam und Origin den Blödsinn auch noch zu geben :/



Da Ubisoft die Arche nie offline gepatcht hat, musst du zwangsonline sein, wenn du spielst, und das geht nur mit Uplay Account und dem Ubi Soft Launcher.
Und es gibt unterschiedliche Versionen.
die Königsedition bei Ubisoft hat eine andere Versionsnummer als die Complete Edition bei Steam. 
Man kann nicht gemeinsam online spielen, wenn man verschiedene Versionsnummern hat.


----------



## slasher (24. Januar 2017)

Von euch kennt ja jeder den Vorherrschaftsmodus.
Seid ein paar Monaten spiele ich dort wieder vermehrt und mir stellt sich die Frage (muss ehrlich sagen habe mich noch nie so damit beschäftigt) ob andere Spieler einen in ein Spiel ohne Zusage geholt werden können.
Da ich mich des Öfteren in einem Vorherrschaftsspiel wieder mit dem Namen "Diamond League". Leider finde ich dazu nirgends etwas, daher die Frage, gibt's ne "offizielle" Liga oder lädt mich einer der Spieler ein? Aber dazu müsste man doch eigentlich erstmal sein ok geben, oder vertue ich mich da?


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2020)

Hey, für Anno 2070 gab es ein Update. 
Was wurde denn genau geändert? 
Ich muss jedenfalls nicht mehr den Anno Cookie verwenden. 
Schade, dass die Skalierung nicht mit geändert wurde. Jenseits von Full HD ist alles so klein.


----------

